#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-01
<vubuntor207> các anh ơi
<vubuntor979> cac a cho e hoi
<vubuntor979> e vua moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor979> khi active driver VGA
<vubuntor979> khoi dong lai thi man hinh den xi` va hien ra chu HZ?
<vubuntor979> khong the vao giao dien dc
<vubuntor979> cho e  hoi day la loi gi va khac phuc the nao a
<vubuntor979> ai co the giup e dc ko a
<NamNT> có đ/c kyanh hem he?
<CoconutCrab> hem
<CoconutCrab> kyanh có dzô đây bao zờ
<NamNT> xai vntex ko hieu sao bi. ra(ng cu+a khi zoom
<NamNT> ky` ghe^
<CoconutCrab> output ra format gì ạ?
<NamNT> pdf
<CoconutCrab> pdf zoom vào text sao bị răng cưa được?
<NamNT> nó bị mới tếu
<CoconutCrab> font là font...?
<NamNT> CoconutCrab, font ai biet
<CoconutCrab> |:
<CoconutCrab> NamNT: cho em xin 5 xu screenshot
<NamNT> CoconutCrab, co' team viewer hong?
<NamNT> anh cho chu' remote vao lun :-))
<NamNT> screen vo+'i cha? shot
<nobawk> NamNT: vào phần properties của document có list font đó
<CoconutCrab> ớ ớ, không có
<NamNT> nobawk, font te^n tu`m lum la('m
<NamNT> nhung co' font type 3 nua
<NamNT> la. ghe
<CoconutCrab> type 3 là font vector
<CoconutCrab> zoom vô có sao đâu D:
<NamNT> à, vậy thì chỉ có type 1 và type 3 thôi
<NamNT> type 1 cũng là vectỏ
<nobawk> nhưng mà ko có font nó cần thì nó map vô font khác
<CoconutCrab> type 1 type 3 vector hết
<nobawk> giống như máy của xếp em
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: không, pdf nó include hết font mà
<nobawk> xem cái file pdf dịch từ latex ra
<nobawk> file nào cũng xấu ko thể đỡ nổi
<nobawk> in ra thì đẹp lung linh lolz
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: ko phải lúc nào cũng include đâu
<CoconutCrab> ra lệnh bắt nó dùng font nào đó đi
<CoconutCrab> :]
<nobawk> có cái là embedded có cái ko, để giảm size
<NamNT> file 35MB
<NamNT> co' pha?i vi` qua' to ne^n no' ko embed ko?
<CoconutCrab> file gì to vậy...
<nobawk> thường thì em thấy dịch bằng pdflatex mặc định nó ko embedded font vô
<NamNT> cả 2 đều dịch = pdflatex hết
<CoconutCrab> PDF needs more disk space and it is slower to create, but it includes all the necessary fonts within the document, so you will not have any problem of portability.
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: vào phần document properties sẽ thấy font nào được embedded vô, còn font nào ko
<vubuntor839> bạn ơi cho tớ hỏi
<vubuntor839> sao tớ xem clip trên zing mp3 nó cứ dật hình mà xem trên các trang khác thì ngon
<vubuntor839> nhưng xem trên win thì lại ngon
<ScentedWind> CoconutCrab: cac tab nó cứ bị lẫn lộn
<ScentedWind> là sao ta :-/
 * ScentedWind mạng lại đơ òi
<vubuntor764> chào các bạn
<vubuntor764> bạn nào rảnh cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor764> mình dùng ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor764> cài xampp làm web
<vubuntor764> quá trình cài ok
<vubuntor764> chạy rốt
<vubuntor764> nhÆ°ng
<vubuntor764> nếu lấy thư mục database từ windows sang thì không chạy đươc5
<vubuntor764> nó lỗi như thế này: http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1221/mysql-error-145,-%27Table-is-marked-as-crashed-and
<bksupybot> Title: mysql error 145, 'Table is marked as crashed and (at www.spiration.co.uk)
<vubuntor764> theo như hướng dẫn trên
<vubuntor764> mình sửa lại câu lệnh là:
<vubuntor764> [/usr/bin/myisamchk -r /opt/lampp/var/mysql/f10/atb_2j_tabs.MYI]
<vubuntor764> trong đó f10 là tên database
<vubuntor764> [atb_2j_tabs.MYI] là tên table
<vubuntor764> nhưng terminal báo lỗi là bash: [/usr/bin/myisamchk: No such file or directory]
<vubuntor764> có bạn nào từng gặp lỗi này không
<vubuntor764> lỗi này mình xử lý gần 2 tuần làm đủ các kiểu mà không chạy được
<vubuntor764> tất nhiên là ngoài cách export ra sql trên windows rồi import lại
<vubuntor764> mình muốn làm thế nào cấu hình để mysql đọc được csdl từ các file *.MYI
<vubuntor764> có bạn nào có gợi ý gì không
<vubuntor764> chắc về ăn cơm hết rồi, mình post yêu cầu ở đây
<vubuntor764> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=140577
<bksupybot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Cài đặt XAMPP =X + Apache + MySql + PHP + Perl (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor764> bạn nào rảnh nghía qua cái nhé
<vubuntor391> <Canoc>
<vubuntor391> cho em hoi cach dung d-com 3g cua viettel tren ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor391> ai bit chi gium em di
<vubuntor391> cac bac oi
<vubuntor391> CoconutCrab: bac oi
<vubuntor391> khanhpt|Zzz:  bac oi giup em ti
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<bksupybot> Title: Translations : OpenTeacher (at translations.launchpad.net)
<CoconutCrab> DoeNietWil: welcome to #ubuntu-vn! I will check the link now :)
<DoeNietWil> cool coconutcrab
<CoconutCrab> DoeNietWil: ok, I am done reading and have a general idea of the program. I will ask for help on the forum and other FOSS-related communities, as this irc channel is mainly for support
<CoconutCrab> DoeNietWil: may I ask one question?
<DoeNietWil> sure
<CoconutCrab> from the screenshot, I see that I can have different Lesson Types
<CoconutCrab> or, the feature "Smart question asking and interval training"
<CoconutCrab> how does it set the interval?
<DoeNietWil> wait i'll ask for you
<DoeNietWil> it teaches you in groups
<CoconutCrab> oh okay
<DoeNietWil> if you do a word well it will be replaced by an other word
<DoeNietWil> you need to have 80% right
<CoconutCrab> I was looking for a project for our community to work on, and this one is a good candidate
<CoconutCrab> that is why I asked the question, I need to know a little bit how it works
<CoconutCrab> (well, browsing the source is another way to do it, but asking is always faster :P)
<DoeNietWil> CoconutCrab, you can always talk to some of the devs here http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<bksupybot> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<CoconutCrab> I see
<DoeNietWil> but we could always use some more devs (we have many ideas to work on)
<CoconutCrab> that is great :) Now I hope I can find member with python knowledge
<vubuntor667> làm sao để đọc được font tiếng việt vậy mấy huynh
<CoconutCrab> ờ, cài cái mstt-core fonts gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> }ure
<vubuntor667> tên ji chứ huynh
<CoconutCrab> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor630> C4NoC|away: bac oi
<vubuntor630> CoconutCrab: bac chi jum em cai nay duoc ko
<vubuntor630> moi nguoi oi giup em voi
<vubuntor630> em ko dung duoc dcom tren ubumtu 11.4
<CoconutCrab> mình chịu :]
<CoconutCrab> lên forum á
<favadi> .g cai dcom 3g ubuntu
<bkphenny> favadi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-nsgf_bCrk
<bksupybot> Title: Dcom-3G ubuntu.avi - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<favadi> .g cai dcom 3g ubuntu site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> favadi: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554&start=50
<bksupybot> Title: Thảo luận sử dụng 3G trên Ubuntu, Linux OS - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor630> em doc rui ma ko hieu gi ca
<vubuntor630> bac nao chi jum em voi
 * favadi chả có 3g toàn cắm dây nên ko biết
 * CoconutCrab chịu, chưa dùng cái thức đó bao giờ :D 
<vubuntor630> huhuhu.em tren rung lam gi co mang day
<vubuntor630> cai 10.10 thi ko sao
<vubuntor630> hum nay hung len dow cai 11.4 ve the la hong bet
<vubuntor630> minh hoi tong dai 1068 duoc ko bac
<favadi> vubuntor630: thấy trên diễn đàn có nhiều người xài được mà
<favadi> vubuntor630: làm theo mấy bài hướng dẫn ko được à?
<CoconutCrab> :)
 * vubuntor092 sao IP của mình lạ vậy trời :D
<vubuntor189> hi.em thấy ubuntu có hỗ trợ unity 3d vậy nó hỗ trợ từ phiên bản nào và cần cấu hình máy ra sao ạ. em xin cảm ơn.
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-02
<vubuntor799> cho hỏi
<vubuntor799> máy nhà tôi
<vubuntor799> 1.6 gh
<vubuntor799> ram 512
<vubuntor799> có chạy ubuntu dckhoong
<vubuntor251> có bạn nào biết tại sao mysql(XAMPP) trong ubuntu 11.04 không đọc được file database *.MYI của windows không?
<vubuntor251> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=140577
<bksupybot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Cài đặt XAMPP =X + Apache + MySql + PHP + Perl (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afrendly> Làm sao tự động bật numlock trong openbox vậy mọi người?
<_Tux_> .g how to turn on numlock at boot
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000792.htm
<bksupybot> Title: How do I disable / enable the Num Lock key at startup? (at www.computerhope.com)
<afrendly> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000792.htm => Answer Microsoft Windows NT, 2000, and XP users
<bksupybot> Title: How do I disable / enable the Num Lock key at startup? (at www.computerhope.com)
<_Tux_> .g how to turn on numlock at boot ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<bksupybot> Title: NumLock - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> (móa thêm cái keyword là xong mà)
<afrendly> ko cài GDM
<_Tux_> afrendly: vậy xài gì ? SLim ?
<afrendly> ko có file /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<_Tux_> afrendly: google nhanh bằng mấy hỏi
<afrendly> dùng lxdm
<nobawk> :3
<afrendly> vì trước dùng ubuntu ko openbox thì dùng numloxkx rồi thêm như thế thì đc
<afrendly> giờ dùng openbox ko đc
<_Tux_> .g how to turn on numlock at boot lxdm
<nobawk> chắc chọn chưa đúng keyboard layout
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/lxde-numlock-key-help-203128882.html
<bksupybot> Title: Answer : LXDE and NumLock Key (at us.generation-nt.com)
<vubuntor231> alo
<vubuntor231> co ai ko
<vubuntor231> cho minh hoi chut voi
<_Tux_> bê lô
<_Tux_> không có ai
<C4NoC> ba la
<_Tux_> nhưng mà hỏi cứ hỏi
<vubuntor231> mình cài samba
<vubuntor231> trong đó có phần log file
<vubuntor231> mình thử
<vubuntor231> thì nó chỉ xuất ra ghi lại user nào login
<vubuntor231> chứ ko có chi tiết user đó đã làm những ji
 * C4NoC dụi dụi ScentedWind 
<ScentedWind> C4NoC: em vào mãi k đc á
<vubuntor231> mình muốn log file ghi lại chi tiết user làm ji dc ko
<vubuntor231> ai bit chi minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor231: làm gì là làm gì
<vubuntor231> thí dụ user tạo file
<vubuntor231> xóa file
<_Tux_> .g samba log user activity
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://moiristo.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/samba-logging-user-activity/
<vubuntor231> thư mục
<vubuntor231> trong log file
<vubuntor231> nó chỉ để user nào login thoi
<vubuntor231> chứ ko chi tiết là nó làm những hành động gì
<vubuntor231> để mình check lai
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor231> ai da lam log file
<vubuntor231> xin huong dan minh cu the 1 chut voi
<nobawk> vubuntor231: tự đọc rồi tự làm đi
<vubuntor960> ?
<_Tux_> ??
<vubuntor615> Chào cả nhà :)
<lmq2401> vubuntor615: chào!
<vubuntor615> Các bạn cho mình hỏi chút, mình add repo của HanoiLUG dùng cho Debian Lenny
<vubuntor615> Với ubuntu thì mình thấy có keyserver là keyserver.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor615> Ko biết với debian thì nó là server nào nhỉ? Vì mình add xong repo và update thì báo cần add sig key
<vubuntor615> Ai biết chỉ giùm mình với...
<vubuntor615> Cần install một số soft, mà qua repo mặc định thì chậm quá :(
<vubuntor615> Aloooooo....
<vubuntor615> Anyone can help me?
<_Tux_> vubuntor231: không có key cũng sao đâu
<_Tux_> key thì wiki có hướng dẫn add đấy
<vubuntor615> _Tux_: Mình muốn hỏi cái keyserver dành cho debian ấy, bạn biết chỉ dùm mình với :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor615: không biết Google coi
<_Tux_> .g debian key server
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://keyring.debian.org/
<bksupybot> Title: keyring.debian.org (at keyring.debian.org)
<vubuntor793> làm sao để sử dụng giao diện unity 3d trong ubuntu 11.04 ? máy mình chỉ có chạy 2D
<vubuntor894> hi. có ai biết làm thế nào để cài unity 3d cho hệ điều hành ubuntu không
<vubuntor894> hỏi mãi  không có ai chả lời-----> nản toàn tập, có khi quay về window thôi
<vubuntor217> Ba con oi
<vubuntor217> Cue voi
<vubuntor713> cho em hỏi card màn hình cứng, card màn hình rời là gì?
<vubuntor713> cho em hỏi card màn hình cứng, card màn hình rời là gì?
<xcode> vubuntor713: là mình tháo / ko tháo ra đc :3
<vubuntor713> vậy làm sao để biết cái nào tháo được, cái nào không ạ
<xcode> tháo thử
<vubuntor637> em đánh máy hơi chậm nên hơi lâu, mấy anh thông cảm :))
<vubuntor637> cho em hỏi tiếp là vị trí cái card màn hình chỗ nào ạ
<xcode> nhìn vào thấy cái nào lồi lên nhất là cac
<xcode> nhầm, nếu là card rời mới vậy
<vubuntor637> ah
<vubuntor637> anh cho em hỏi card agp hiện h còn k ạ
<xcode> agp là gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor637> em đang dùng máy dell gx240
<vubuntor637> AGP hình như là card màn hình của nó thì phải
<vubuntor637> __
<vietred> card agp ít lắm
<vietred> giờ toàn card PCI thôi à
<vietred> mình có 1 con agp khủng long :-p
<vubuntor637> nó ghi thế này: Chip type: RAGE 128 PRO II, (AGP 4X/PCI) nghĩa là sao bạn
<vubuntor637> là card gì?
<vietred> :O
<vubuntor637> ?
<vietred> hỏi cụ gốc gồ vậy
<CoconutCrab> rage 128
<CoconutCrab> máy chủ à?
<xcode> CoconutCrab: chắc là máy chủ game
<xcode> :3
<vubuntor637> là sao, mình k hiểu
<CoconutCrab> .g dell gx240
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx240/en/ug/specs.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Documentation (at support.dell.com)
<vubuntor637> máy này cũ lắm rồi, chạy chậm nên mình đang tìm cách nâng nó lên, k bít được k?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> có nâng cũng chả làm gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> cứ dùng tạm đi
<vubuntor637> dùng online k thì dc chứ chơi game gì cũng mệt
<CoconutCrab> có nâng cũng không chơi được game đâu
<CoconutCrab> bỏ đi
<vubuntor637> hi, cũng tính zậy nhưng giờ chưa có tiền thay em mới
<CoconutCrab> dùng duyệt web thôi
<CoconutCrab> game gủng gì
<vubuntor637> mình đang mun múa 1 cái vừa đủ chơi game fifa, tầm 3tr đủ k bạn
<vubuntor240> Camapz: anh là away đê ;)
<CoconutCrab> không biết, ở đây chỉ hỗ trợ ubuntu
<vubuntor240> CoconutCrab: muốn hỗ trợ cái khác nữa :P
<CoconutCrab> D:
<vubuntor637> em mới zô k bít:))
 * vubuntor240 Please do not pm me
<vubuntor637> mình còn chưa rõ về ubuntu mọi người chỉ giúp đi
<Tecaco> ok, bài 1: ubuntu không chơi được game tốt như windows
<CoconutCrab> Tecaco: ok :)
<Tecaco> D:
<vubuntor637> ủa, chơi game gì nữa bạn?
 * Tecaco nhấp ngụm chè 
<CoconutCrab> I am in the place is not safe :(
<vubuntor637> thôi chào mọi người, cảm ơn mọi ngươi đã giúp đỡ:))
<Tecaco> uh huh
<Tecaco> |:
<xcode> :)
<Tecaco> truy hồn người tử sĩ
<Tecaco> requiem for the slain soldiers
<Stanley00> mọi người xem dùm bài này với, thấy hình như hơi nghịch tai nhỉ http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=16566
<bksupybot> Title: Cách tạo và dùng DLL bằng VB.NET - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-03
<vubuntor954> các bác ubuntu-vn cho e hỏi
<vubuntor954> em xài Suse
<vubuntor954> gõ ifconfig thì bị lỗi
<vubuntor954> command not found
<nobawk> vubuntor954: /sbin/ifconfig
<nobawk> hoặc /usr/sbin/ifconfig
<vubuntor954> khắc phục lôi này thế nao ạ
<nobawk> vubuntor954: có chạy được ko?
<vubuntor954> bị lỗi no such directory
<vubuntor954> còn như gõ /sbin/ifconfig thì OK
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> lỗi là mặc định /sbin và /usr/sbin ko ở trong search path
<nobawk> mà thực ra ko phải là lỗi
<nobawk> mà mặc định mấy thằng đó nó làm như thế
<vubuntor707> alo
<vubuntor707> co ai ko
<vubuntor707> cho minh hoi chut voi
<C4NoC> chac hok co' ai
<vubuntor124> máy em cấu hình như sau : CPU intel atom(TM)N550(1.5ghz, 1MB L2 Cache), Memory 1GB DDR3. có thể cài kubuntu không vậy, mà cài thì nên cài bản nào.xin tư vấn giúp em
<vubuntor972> co ai khong vay
<nobawk> ko có
<vubuntor124> sao ko ai tra loi cau hoi cua em the
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: netbook a`
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: netbook ca`i kde nang lam
<nobawk> chac' moi. nguoi` dang ban. lurk
<C4NoC> xa`i gnome3 , hoac lubuntu
<nobawk> cài đi
<nobawk> nặng gì máy xịn sợ gì con muỗi
<vubuntor124> gnome 3 lam sao cai
<vubuntor124> co ai huong dan cai gnome 3 di
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: fedora 15 :3
<vubuntor124> may em cau hinh nhu the cai noi khong
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: ko noi cai gi, cai fedora 15 va`o thu di
<C4NoC> ko thi lubuntu
<vubuntor124> lubuntu dau bang thang kubuntu dau
<C4NoC> dau bang la` sao?
<C4NoC> ma'y ye^'u, thi` xa`i do^` nhe.
<vubuntor124> la no xấu hì hì
<vubuntor124> fedora là nhẹ đó hả
<C4NoC> fedora 15 co' gnome 3
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC dang xa`i gnome 3
<C4NoC> nhe. nha`ng
<nobawk> gnome 3 thằng nào chả có
<C4NoC> nobawk: ubuntu co' hok?
<vubuntor124> C4noc oi
<nobawk> tất nhiên có
<nobawk> nó ko dùng mặc định thôi
<C4NoC> ho^ ho^
<C4NoC> the^' co+ a`
<vubuntor124> C4noc oi
<vubuntor124> co nick yahoo ko cho xin di
<C4NoC> nobawk: sang ho?i picard coi la~o ca`i gnome3 va`o ubuntu nhe'
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: hem
<vubuntor124> gi ki vay
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install gnome3?
<vubuntor124> nobawk có nick yahoo ko
<vubuntor124> mún làm quen 1 bạn
<vubuntor124> mún dc làm quen voi c4noc
<C4NoC> no no
 * C4NoC chi? la`m quen voi ca'c ba.n nu+~ thoi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor124> sao the
<vubuntor124> e`o
<vubuntor124> huong dan so so di
<vubuntor124> bay gio cha biet cai thang nao nua day
<C4NoC> do'
<C4NoC> moi no'i o tren xong
<vubuntor124> thang nao phu hop voi cau hinh minh moi neu ra o tren do'
<vubuntor124> ban có doc hông
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> gnome3
<C4NoC> hoac da'm wm nhe. nha`ng, nhu openbox, lxde
<C4NoC> thix ca'i na`o thi` ca`i ca'i do' va`o
<vubuntor124> thế cho hỏi gnome3 với ubuntu cái nào nặng hơn
<C4NoC> xa`i thu di thi` biet
 * C4NoC ko xai ubuntu
<vubuntor124> aso vay
<vubuntor124> khong thich no ah
<C4NoC> o`
<vubuntor124> uhm
<nobawk> vubuntor124: ờ, muốnlàm quen thì cứ xin nick C4NoC
<vubuntor124> khong cho kia
<vubuntor124> nobawk thi sao
<nobawk> ko có nick yahoo
<nobawk> nên cho null
<vubuntor124> troi
<vubuntor124> mấy bạn làm gì mà ko có nick yahoo hả trời
<alomian> Ai chi e cach cai file .tar.gz voi
<C4NoC> alomian: va`o software center ti`m coi co' soft do' ko
<C4NoC> ca`i tu+` source la`m je^`
<alomian> e vua down 1 file ve a chi e lenh de cai file do voi
<lmq2401> alomian: tập làm sn hả
<C4NoC> alomian: va`o software center ti`m coi co' soft do' ko
<nobawk> vubuntor124: sao cứ phải có nick yahoo?
<alomian> lmq2401: sn la j ha? a?
<lmq2401> }sn
<alomian> em moi down 1 file scim-hangul...tar.gz ve nhung ko bit cai no the nao
<alomian> cac a chi e cau lenh de cai no di
<lmq2401> alomian: sn là siêu nhân
<alomian> lan sau gap phai thi e con biet
<alomian> hix
<C4NoC> alomian: la`m gi` ma` down ca'i do'
<alomian> e tim tren google thi ng ta bao down cai do
<alomian> e cai cai de go tieng han y
<C4NoC> tie^'ng ha'n?
<C4NoC> alomian: ubuntu co' san ibus roi
<C4NoC> add bo^. go~ tie^'ng ha'n va`o
<C4NoC> alomian: va`o language support, add dzo
<C4NoC> :-/
<alomian> add kieu gi ha a?
<C4NoC> chua gi` da~ ho.c tieng hoa a`
<C4NoC> ko support nua
<C4NoC> :3
<alomian> :-?
<alomian> neu add vao ko dc la e lai vao hoi
<alomian> hix
<C4NoC> alomian: anti bu+.a ma`
<C4NoC> hem support nua dau
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor124> ai có link down fedora 15 của fpt không cho xin cái đi
<vubuntor124> C4noc oi
<C4NoC> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/
<bksupybot> Title: / (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<C4NoC> len do' kiem
<vubuntor124> sao tren do chua co ban 15
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> chi.u :D
<C4NoC> the kiem server kha'c ma down
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: du? can da?m thi` xa`i Arch
<vubuntor124> chu c4noc down o dau the
<vubuntor124> arch thi sao
<vubuntor124> nó có gì
<C4NoC> .g arch linux
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.archlinux.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Arch Linux (at www.archlinux.org)
<vubuntor124> mình dau phải dân lập trình đâu
<vubuntor124> xài sao nỗi
 * C4NoC cung hok phai dan lap trinh
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor124> thay fedora là ok rồi
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> the down ve xa`i di
<vubuntor124> nhung dang tim link down
<vubuntor124> ma down lan 4tieng
<vubuntor124> ko co link fpt
<vubuntor124> vãi chưỡng
<lmq2401> vubuntor124: trên trang chủ của nó không có để dơn sao
<lmq2401> *down
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: de ranh up len fshare cho :D
<vubuntor124> có nhưng mà nó lâu
<vubuntor124> ko phải link vn
<alomian> C4NoC: a oi e cai dc roi
<alomian> nhung lam sao de xem dc cai ban phim ha a?
<C4NoC> alomian: ubuntu may
<alomian> 11.04
<C4NoC> bam len bieu tuong ba`n phi'm go'c tren ben phai
<C4NoC> roi config
<alomian> lam j co chu config
<alomian> :-o
<alomian> co phai la vao cai references ko a?
<lmq2401> alomian: mò xem cái nào mà có thể chỉnh được đó
<alomian> la cai references
<alomian> e go dc roi
<alomian> nhung ko biet ki tu nao o vi tri nao
<alomian> y em la muon xem hinh anh cai ban phim ay a
<alomian> vi du nhu phim a sau khi chuyen sang go tieng han thi la phim nao ay a?
<lmq2401> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Keyboard_Layout_Hangul.png
<bksupybot> Title: File:Keyboard Layout Hangul.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<alomian> dung roi do
<alomian> tren may co xem dc cai do ko a>
<alomian> ?
<C4NoC> ghe qua', menh mu't iso tu` tw ve 12MB/s
<vubuntor124> ??
<C4NoC> ces ko a?
<vubuntor124> cai gi ma 12mb ghe he
<lmq2401> alomian: /me không biết, tự tìm hiểu đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: http://free.nchc.org.tw/fedora/linux/releases/15/Live/i686/Fedora-15-i686-Live-Desktop.iso
<C4NoC> vubuntor124: speed ngon hok
<vubuntor124> vai chuong 70kb
<vubuntor124> hah
<vubuntor124> nan that
<vubuntor124> ngoi doi 2 tieng ah
<alomian> e xem dc roi nhung no ko dung a oi
<alomian> Keyboard references > Layouts > korean,republic of >click "show"
<alomian> no' van la bang chu cai latinh
<alomian> :(
<C4NoC> alomian: do' la` keyboard layout?
<alomian> ok
<alomian> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Keyboard_Layout_Hangul.png
<bksupybot> Title: File:Keyboard Layout Hangul.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<alomian> no hien ra ko giong nhu o dau
<alomian> no hien ra ko giong nhu o day
<alomian> ma van la chu cai latin
<alomian> y e la em moi go~ tieng han nen ko nho dc cac nut cua no
<alomian> e muon xem cai do khi go`
<alomian> :)
<vubuntor669> có ai cho minh hỏi 1 ti
<vubuntor669> ubuntu đang chạy
<vubuntor669> tu nhiên nó ghi dòng chữ ubuntu ís in lơ graphic rồi nó chuyển qua màn hình đen chạy cái gì đó
<vubuntor669> ai biết chỉ mình với
<alomian> thui e xai tam cai hinh kia zay :(
<alomian> thanks moi ng hem
<vubuntor201> alo
<vubuntor201> co ai ko
<vubuntor201> mod oi
<C4NoC> hok co'a ai
<xdien> hi
<xdien> toi la nguoi moi su dung irc nen chua biet muc dich cua irc?
<nobawk> mục đích là để chat chit
<C4NoC> de chat :3
<xdien> vay muon chat voi 1 nick rieng thi sao?>
<minhthong> các bạn chỉ mình cài đặt bộ download như IDM đi
<CoconutCrab> ^ jdownloader?
<Stanley00> minhthong: bạn dùng trình duyệt nào?
<minhthong> firefox 5
<Stanley00> minhthong: nếu ff thì mình khuyên dùng DTA
<Stanley00> :D
<minhthong> jdownload ko build-in vô đó được
<minhthong> dta hay ko?
<Stanley00> minhthong: theo ý kiến cá nhân thì dùng cũng được
<Stanley00> hay không thì dùng thử mới biết
<Stanley00> :D
<minhthong> <Stanley00> cái đó là chường trình download manager hả
<minhthong> <Stanley00> vô web nào?
<minhthong> trong software center có không?
<Stanley00> minhthong: plug in của ff
<Stanley00> vào phần add on mà tìm, downthemall
<minhthong> à downthemall mình xài rồi ko thích lắm vì tốc độ chậm quá
<minhthong> mình muốn xài cái gì hay hơn
<minhthong> bạn biết cách tích hợp jdownload vào ff ko?
<minhthong> trên win mình tích hợp IDM vào ff5 được rồi
<minhthong> nhưng u mình chưa biết
 * Stanley00 không biết xài jdownload
<minhthong> nhân tiên cho hỏi muốn trả lời lại <Stanley00> bấm nút nào?
<C4NoC> minhthong: cha.m la` do ma.ng
<C4NoC> minhthong: me^`nh xa`i DTA, co' 3MB/s thoi
<Stanley00> nhấn vài chữ cái đầu rồi <tab>
<C4NoC> :3
<Stanley00> C4NoC: thế này thì không nên tranh luận :))
<minhthong> dfdf
<minhthong> làm không được
<Stanley00> minhthong: làm gì?
<minhthong> nhấn vài chữ cái đầu rồi <tab>
<Stanley00> gõ Stan rồi tab xem?
<minhthong> Stanley00,
<minhthong> à ha ha hiểu rồi
<minhthong> thanks
<Stanley00> minhthong: :D
<minhthong> C4NoC, mạng ông làm quái gì mà nhanh thế
<minhthong> C4NoC,  nhà ông bắt siêu cáp quang à?
<C4NoC> minhthong: co`n bu`n bu`n xa`i wget, co' 12MB/s
<C4NoC> cha? bi't IDM la` ca'i je^`
<C4NoC> :]]
<Stanley00> C4NoC: vậy DTA dở thật á? :-ss
<minhthong> trời ơi coi ổng chảnh kìa!
<C4NoC> Stanley00: hok
<C4NoC> ma.ng ngon :D
<C4NoC> hok co' j` do+? ca?
<Stanley00> C4NoC: à, hiểu rồi, mạng thời tiết,
<minhthong> cho mình hỏi làm sao wget đến folder mà mình chọn?
 * Stanley00 thì thường dùng DTA, vì toàn xài download all links..., gõ wget chắc xỉu :))
<Stanley00> minhthong: wget --help
<minhthong> ok
<Stanley00> hình như có khóa -o ấy
<Stanley00> mà tốt nhất là cứ cd rồi wget cho chắc :D
<minhthong> làm sao biết được link của file downMFload mà wget ví dụ 1 số link của
<minhthong> MF
<Stanley00> lúc nó hiện download thì nhấp phải, copy link address
<minhthong> à thanks
<minhthong> làm sao để cài game Shogun2 vào ubuntu 11?
<minhthong> mình chỉ mới cài được countertry
 * Stanley00 không có biết chơi game :-(
<minhthong> dùng máy ảo winxp nó bị lỗi phân giải màn hình, màn hình bể nát ra hết
<minhthong> mình đăng ký đồ án là thay thế windowns bằng ubuntu
<Stanley00> Shotgun2 là win native à?
<minhthong> thế lỡ thính giả hỏi muốn chơi game thì làm thế nào?
<minhthong> Shogun 2
<C4NoC> minhthong: va`o soft center
<C4NoC> thie^'u gi` game
<Stanley00> thay thế, chứ không có nghĩa là copy y chang :))
<minhthong> à hay
<minhthong> software center có game dàn trận như war3 ko?
<Stanley00> hình như cũng có, boswar hay gì gì ấy
<Stanley00> quên tên mất rồi
<minhthong> oh để test thử
<minhthong> à tại sao giao diện MACOS ko hỗ trợ cho u 11?
 * Stanley00 chỉ thích puzzle :))
<minhthong> trọn bộ giao diện chỉ hỗ trợ u 10
<minhthong> tree-puzzle đúng ko
<Stanley00> U 11, khác U 10 hơi bị nhiều mà :D
<minhthong> nó khác chỗ nào ?
 * Stanley00 khoái nhất bộ sgt-puzzle :D với một số game puzzle khác nữa
<minhthong> ngoài cái giao diện kỳ quặc ra còn gì nữa?
<Stanley00> U 11 dùng unity, U 10 dùng gnome :))
<Stanley00> U 11 kỳ quặc á? /me thấy OK mà?
<minhthong> tự dưng thanh menu nằm hết bên tay trái
<minhthong> muốn tìm cái gì cũng hong có application
<minhthong> phải search bằng nút cửa sổ
<minhthong> mà mới xài có biết gì đâu mà search
 * Stanley00 quen dùng bàn phím, cứ meta, rồi một 2 chứ cái, nhanh hơn chỉ trỏ chứ? :))
<Stanley00> nó có chức năng duyệt nữa mà
<Stanley00> meta + a đấy
<minhthong> meta là nút gì?
<Stanley00> nút có cái hình windows
<minhthong> à
<Stanley00> nút đó bạn thường gọi bằng gì?
<minhthong> he he mới biết
<minhthong> cửa sổ
<Stanley00> mình đọc thấy phần help của U gọi thế, nên cũng gọi theo :D
<minhthong> bạn có nick chat ko?
<minhthong> yahoo á
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên là phải có rồi :D
<Stanley00> có chi không?
<minhthong> can you give me
<Stanley00> dùng IRC cũng thế mà, lúc nào cũng online cả yahoo lẫn IRC :D
<minhthong> ok
<minhthong> cho hỏi vmware trên ubuntu ngon hơn hay dở hơn virtual box?
<minhthong> mình xài vmware cài win7 vào lúc phóng ta màn hình bể nát ra
<minhthong> chơi game cũng bị bể nát ra
<Stanley00> đó giờ có xài wmware đâu mà biết
<minhthong> hở
<minhthong> thiệt hả?
<Stanley00> uhm
<minhthong> ủa? thế bạn ko xài windows bao h à?
<Stanley00> có dùng win nhưng không biết vmware :)
<minhthong> thế bạn xài cái gì thay cho nó?
<minhthong> virtual box à?
<minhthong> hay virtual pc mủa mcs?
<Stanley00> biết tới máy ảo từ hồi xài U, nên cũng chỉ biết VB à
<minhthong> à
<Stanley00> mà giờ thấy VB nặng quá, lappy không kham nổi luôn :-ss
<Stanley00> chắc sẽ đổi sang qemu :D
<minhthong> oh có qemu nữa hả
<minhthong> hay bạn xài VMware đi
<minhthong> hay lắm lắm luôn á
<minhthong> mình sẽ cho bạn key
<Stanley00> cảm ơn bạn,
<Stanley00> nhưng chắc bạn để share cho người khác đi, cho mình thì phí lắm
<C4NoC> kvm di
<minhthong> kvm là gì?
<C4NoC> .g kvm
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.linux-kvm.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Main Page - KVM (at www.linux-kvm.org)
<Stanley00> C4NoC: để check hàng đã :D
<minhthong> à thấy rồi
<Stanley00> KVM also requires a modified QEMU although work is underway to get the required changes upstream.
<Stanley00> ủa QEMU modified là sao ta?
<minhthong> C4NoC, 1 tháng bạn trả bao nhiêu tiền mạng?
<C4NoC> :3
<minhthong> :3 là gì?
<C4NoC> .g :3
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.theband3.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Theband3.com: The Official Site of 3 (at www.theband3.com)
<vubuntor411> C4NoC: anh oi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<C4NoC> Æ¡i
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: sao thế e?
 * vubuntor411 bị đau chân quá :(
 * CoconutCrab lăn ra đất đau bụng D:
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: e làm gì mà đau chân thế
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: chiều đá trúng gì à
<vubuntor411> chân có cái vòng, bị người ta kéo :((
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: @@
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: ai dám kéo để e đau chân thế
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: sang bên kia đi e
<vubuntor411> C4NoC: sang đó bạo lực k chơi đâu
<C4NoC> oh
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: nhưng bên đây có log
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: ai dám bạo lực với e
<vubuntor411> C4NoC: chả biết máy lỗi gì mà mất 1/2 màn hình k có chữ và em k dđọc đc
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: gì kì thế e
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: restart thử xem nào
<vubuntor411> tocaque: em chả đọc đc đâu
<vubuntor411> tocaque: chả thấy tab đâu nữa á
<C4NoC> tocaque: hok đọc dc, đừng chat
<tocaque> vubuntor411: the co bi dau hay chay mau gi khong? :)
<vubuntor411> 1/2 màn hình theo chiều dọc trắng trơn
<vubuntor411> k thấy gì mà đọc, thậm chí em cứ gõ cũng k biết mình có gửi đc hết k :((
<tocaque> 11111111111111111111111111111111giu nut alt, bam vao firefox keo sang 1 ben
<tocaque> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111giu nut alt, bam vao firefox keo sang 1 ben
<vubuntor835> co ai viet nam ko nhi
<vubuntor835> co ai nguoi viet nam ko nhi cho hoi cai di
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: hỏi lạ nhỉ? :))
<C4NoC> no
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> cai cai cpu thi cai the nao ubuntu 11
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: bạn gõ có dấu được không? mình đọc không hiểu...
<vubuntor835> ko ai bit ha?
<vubuntor835> ko go dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: cpu là sao
<vubuntor835> chua cai tieng viet
<vubuntor835> kiem tra cpu y
<vubuntor411> em out đây
<vubuntor835> nhu the task magager dos y'
<vubuntor411> k đọc đc gì đâu
<C4NoC> vubuntor835: htop
<vubuntor835> cai tieng viet the nao bao voi di
<Stanley00> C4NoC: nhanh khiếp :-SS
<vubuntor835> mo cai ubuntu nen ga lam
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: sudo apt-get iinstall ibus-unikey
<C4NoC> vubuntor835: htop
<vubuntor835> [20:30] <Stanley00> vubuntor835: sudo apt-get iinstall ibus-unikey
<vubuntor835> ko cai duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: sao lại không được bạn? báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor835> [20:30] <Stanley00> vubuntor835: sudo apt-get iinstall ibus-unikey
<vubuntor835> bao cant not j y'
<vubuntor835> j' ma
<Stanley00> copy & paste đi
 * _Tux_ dùng Windows gõ Tiếng Việt sướng vãi
<vubuntor835> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor835> do'
<Stanley00> "is another process using it?" => tắt synaptic hoặc USC, hoặc apt-get gì đó, hoặc ngồi chờ đi
<vubuntor835> hoi cai
<vubuntor835> lam sao nho dc lenh vay
<Stanley00> giống như học toán thôi :D
<Stanley00> học bài thế nào, thì học lệnh thế đó :D
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> cang hoc cang ko nho j
<vubuntor835> roi het ca len
<vubuntor835> vi du nha
<vubuntor835> cai soft xong thi no chuyen vao dau
<vubuntor835> nho dos no vao program file ay
<Stanley00> U thì có /bin. /sbin/ /lib và mấy thư mục con khác
<C4NoC> vubuntor835: lấy mấy quyển linux for dummy về học
<Stanley00> chả biết đường đâu mà lần, mà bạn hỏi chi thế? /me thấy đâu cần đâu
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> vua cai cai  ibus -unikey
<vubuntor835> nhung chay the nao
<Stanley00> bạn đang xài Ubuntu bản nào?
<vubuntor835> 11
<vubuntor835> cai menu kho vai
<Stanley00> nhấn nút meta, gõ keyboard layout
<Stanley00> à nhầm
<Stanley00> keyboard input method chứ
<vubuntor835> dc roi ngon
<vubuntor835> thank nhe
<vubuntor835> D
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor835> nan?
<vubuntor835> hien ra rui nhung ko bit cai dat the nao
<Stanley00> mở ibus preference lên, tab thứ 2
<Stanley00> thêm cái vietnamese - unikey vào
<vubuntor835> rui
<vubuntor835> rui
<vubuntor835> sao nua
<Stanley00> đóng lại và vào đây, nhấn Ctrl + SPACE
<vubuntor835> rùi
<vubuntor835> ngon
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> nhưng mà cái ubuntu 11 này làm cái menu khó quá
<vubuntor835> mẹ chuột vói bọ chán thế lúc được lúc không
<vubuntor3418> hi vọng restart òi nó k khùng nữa :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: dùng bàn phím đi, nhanh hơn nhiều :D
<vubuntor835> cai goi restricted extras sao không có trong sysnaptic paskage manager nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: tìm kỹ lại xem
<vubuntor835> ko có mà
<vubuntor835> tìm chán rùi
<vubuntor835> chỉ co trong software center thui
<Stanley00> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor835> j vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: à chắc chưa mở cái kho univer gì đó
<Stanley00> vô USC mở đi :D
<vubuntor835> vô thế nào
<vubuntor835> lại báo lỗi
<vubuntor835> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Stanley00> coi lại phần ở trên đi, giải quyết rồi :D
<vubuntor835> vẫn không được
<Stanley00> ???
<vubuntor835> vẫn cái lỗi trên
<Stanley00> tắt synaptic chưa?
<Stanley00> apt-get có chạy không?
<vubuntor835> la cai j
<vubuntor835> tắt hết rùi
<vubuntor835> mở mỗi tẻminer
<vubuntor835> mở mỗi terminer
<vubuntor835> mở mỗi terminal
<vubuntor835> được rùi
<Stanley00> cho xem kết quả lệnh lsof | grep "lock"
<Stanley00> được rồi thì thôi vậy :D
<vubuntor835> cái center nó vẫn chạy
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> nhưng có soft nào tăng tóc mạng không
<n0bawk> !kill
<ubot2> Factoid 'kill' not found
<vubuntor835> cái này không giống dos nhỉ
<vubuntor835> cứ lấy idm down về rùi cài
<vubuntor835> nhanh
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: sao lại đi so với dos?
<vubuntor835> D
<Stanley00> 2 cái khác xa nhau mà :-ss
<vubuntor835> vì mới dùng nên không wen mà
<vubuntor835> 50kb/s
<vubuntor835> hic
<vubuntor835> cho tớ hỏi cái
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor835> nếu ko có nét thì cài thế nào
<vubuntor835> bảo cụ thể đi
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> ko = dos đâu
<n0bawk> đừng dùng
<n0bawk> dùng win 7 ngon hơn
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> dừng thế chứ
<Stanley00> n0bawk: bị bên kia ghét cái qua bên này loạn hử :))
<vubuntor835> cái j mới ai chẳng mún dùng
<vubuntor835> vậy ko so với dos nữa dc ko
<vubuntor835> bảo tớ cái cài ofline đi
<n0bawk> !keryx
<ubot2> Factoid 'keryx' not found
<n0bawk> .g keryx ubuntu
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://keryxproject.org/
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: không có net thì hơi khó, trên 4rum có bài nói rồi, nhưng /me không quan tâm nên chả nhơ :-s
<vubuntor835> ?
<vubuntor627> .xkcn
<bksupybot> Title: Keryx Project | Updates for offline Linux users (at keryxproject.org)
<bkphenny> vubuntor627: http://tinyurl.com/3phtcvx
<bksupybot> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<vubuntor835> cho tớ cái link đi tớ đọc lúc
<Stanley00> cái link n0bawk mới đưa á :D
<vubuntor835> trên á
<vubuntor835> D
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor835> mà cái này ngoài doanh nghiệp có hay dùng không :D chưa đi làm nên chưa bít
 * Stanley00 mới đi học nên cũng chả biết
<vubuntor835> D
<vubuntor835> cũng vậy nè
<vubuntor835> có rất nhiều câu hỏi maf chưa có câu trả lời
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: cứ thông thả hỏi, rồi thông thả mà tìm kiếm :D
<vubuntor835> down về file .deb giờ cài sao
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu install .deb file
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg21t2.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Desktop Guide - Install/uninstall .deb files (at linux.about.com)
<vubuntor835> ọc
<vubuntor835> tiếng anh đọc sao được
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: vậy nên tập quen đi là vừa
<Stanley00> có mấy dòng thôi mà :-s
<n0bawk> vubuntor835: doanh nghiệp dùng windows 7
<n0bawk> ai đi dùng cái này làm chi :3
<vubuntor835> D
 * Stanley00 nhìn nhìn n0bawk ái ngại... :-SS
<vubuntor835> nhiều công ty nó vẫn tuyển người quản trị hệ thống linux đấy mà
<vubuntor835> D
<n0bawk> quản trị đâu có nghĩa là dùng :3
<vubuntor835> la sao
<vubuntor835> thì hệ thống của họ phải toàn máy cài linux thì họ mới cần người quản trị chứ
<Heliotrope> .xkcn
<Heliotrope> .xkcn
<Heliotrope> .xkcn
<bkphenny> Heliotrope: http://tinyurl.com/3pdeuo8
<bkphenny> Heliotrope: http://tinyurl.com/3ub4njr
<bkphenny> Heliotrope: http://tinyurl.com/3vo3wbd
<bksupybot> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Log in | Tumblr (at tinyurl.com)
<vubuntor835> ?
<vubuntor835> cài cái restricted mà lâu quá
<Heliotrope> giờ ko lấy ảnh từ face nữa sao
<Heliotrope> lấy ảnh từ tumblr load lâu vãi
 * Heliotrope đạp xicaque 
<vubuntor835> ọc
<xicaque> lol
<vubuntor835> 43 phút nũa
<vubuntor835> giờ nhảy lên 3h
<Stanley00> vubuntor835: ráng chờ thôi,
<vubuntor835> ko tăng tốc được nhỉ
<Stanley00> lần sau nên đổi repos rồi hay nâng cấp hay cài đặt, tiết kiệm được khá thời gian đấy
<vubuntor835> repos la jf
<Heliotrope> vubuntor835: chọn mirror fpt mà cài
<vubuntor835> giờ chọn lại được không
 * Heliotrope tát tát Stanley00 
<Heliotrope> trả lời đi
<Stanley00> nghiên cứu đi rồi hay ngưng lại
 * Stanley00 tát lại Heliotrope
 * Stanley00 solo một mình, hix
<vubuntor835> PHẤN ĐẤU HỌC GIỎ UBUNTU - VN
<vubuntor835> log in cai
<vubuntor835> lấy cái nick chat cho máu
 * Heliotrope ném gạch vỡ mẹt Stanley00 
 * Stanley00 khóc lóc chờ bụt...
<Heliotrope> xicaque: Cua nhà ta đây sao?
<Heliotrope> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<Stanley00> có vụ này nữa hả? =))
<xicaque> :-\
 * Heliotrope thông tai mũi họng cho TuxCamDiecMu 
<vubuntor935> fedora 15 gnome 3 đang xây dựng à
<xicaque> ờ
<vubuntor935> sao nó lại ra nhỉ
<vubuntor935> có nên xài ko đây
<vubuntor935> lỡ down về rồi
<xdien> hihi sap chuyen sang fc16 roi
<xicaque> tùy, dùng thì trừ thời gian ra nó chả tốn gì
<vubuntor935> fe 15 ổn không hơn Ubuntu hả
<xdien> ban oi chi minh scim tieng viet trong ubuntu voi
<xicaque> tùy, có người nói thế này, có người nói thế khác
<vubuntor935> ờ
<xdien> ubuntu 11.10
<xdien> la sao?
<xdien> u
<xdien> giup minh bat scim trong ubuntu voi
<xdien> khi bat scim thi thay 1 menu roi het biet lam gi lun
<xdien> hix
 * Stanley00 chỉ xài ibus, lượn thôi 
<Heliotrope> reset máy đi
<xdien> lam chi
<vubuntor069> d
<vubuntor069> dang ky mai ko dc cai thanh vien
<lmq2401> vubuntor069: thành viên của cái gì?
<vubuntor069> đẻ láy nick chat này này
<Stanley00> vubuntor069: không được ở khâu nào bạn?
<vubuntor069> no cứ bào đăng ký bên lauch nhưng đăng ký rùi login rùi nhugnw sang bên này lại ko đươccj
<Stanley00> nick chat irc này ấy hả?
<vubuntor069> u
<Stanley00> đầu tiên gõ /nick <nickname> để có một cái nick name
<vubuntor069> D
<vubuntor069> ko bit
<vubuntor069> loay hoay mãi giờ
<vubuntor069> D
<Stanley00> vubuntor069: tiếp theo gõ /msg NickServ REGISTER <pass> <email> để đk, hoặc bỏ qua bước này cũng được
<vubuntor069> ko đươc
<Stanley00> vubuntor069: không có 2 dấu ngoặc nhọn :D
<vubuntor069> ko đươc
<vubuntor069> sac
<Stanley|18-> vẫn được bình thường mà bạn?
<vubuntor069> D
<vubuntor069> báo ra cả đống
<vubuntor069> giờ làm sao
<vubuntor069> suscessful
<Stanley|18-> gõ gì? và báo những gì?
<lmq2401> gõ vào /nick xyz
<vubuntor069> nó báo thành công
<Stanley|18-> có thấy đổi gì đâu nhỉ?
<vubuntor069> ád
<Stanley|18-> vẫn là vubuntor069 mà?
<vubuntor069> vẫn vậy
<Stanley|18-> có lẽ nick đó đã được đk,
<Stanley|18-> đổi nick khác xem
<vubuntor069> báo thành công ma
<vubuntor069> không no báo thành công ma
<vubuntor069> asda
<vubuntor069> vẫn vậy
<vubuntor069> có cần đăng nhập ko
<Stanley|18-> không cần gì hết
<Stanley|18-> chỉ gõ thế là được :-s
<vubuntor069> out cái vào lai
<vubuntor069> mà gõ thế nao
<vubuntor069> de chat
<vubuntor069> anh em cho hỏi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor069> dể bít cpu minh chạy nhiêu % thì cài cái nao
<GeekComp> xem ở process
<GeekComp> System Process
<vubuntor069> co thay process đâu
<GeekComp> mò thì biết
<GeekComp> hmm
<vubuntor069> thấy rùi
<vubuntor069> D
<vubuntor069> để no lến thanh menu trên cùng thì lam sao
<vubuntor069> dể tiện theo dõi mà
<GeekComp> đang dùng 10.10 hay 11.04
<vubuntor069> 11.04
<trantien> ubuntu 11.04
<trantien> a' ah
<trantien> được rui
<trantien> hiện tên rui
<GeekComp> Trần Tiến @.@
<GeekComp> dạ con chào bác
<trantien> @@
<trantien> ?
<trantien> chết chết
<trantien> ko phải nhạc sỹ đâu nhá
<trantien> moi 25 tuoir thui
<GeekComp> @.@
<trantien> @@
<trantien> giờ phải làm sao mấy bạn
<GeekComp> 11.04 thì phải quay ra gnome mới cho lên thanh đầu được
<GeekComp> ko thì đặt vô desk đi
<GeekComp> hình nền ấy
<trantien> chay o dau bảo chi tiets với
<trantien> mẹ con chuột lúc được lúc không
<trantien> quit het trời
<lmq2401> trantien: Add to panel cái applet System Monitor đó
<trantien> cài cái gói restricted ma lâu quá trời lun 1h rùi lam sao nhanh được vậy
<trantien> ah
<trantien> mấy bạn tui hỏi
<trantien> mún chạy file .ễ thi chyaj kiểu j
<trantien> mún chạy file .exe thì chạy kiểu j
<xdien> cai thu wine
<trantien> cài thế nào
<lmq2401> !software
<ubot2> Factoid 'software' not found
<lmq2401> trantien: Ubuntu Software Center
<xdien> trong Ubuntu Software Center
<xdien> uk
<trantien> u
<trantien> nhung đang chạy terminal liệu có cài được ko
<xdien> vao co may cai khác cũng có thể chạy đc file exe đó
<xdien> ak hinh nhÆ° la dc
<trantien> có 3 cái wine cớ
<trantien> cài cái nào
<trantien> 1 cái la program loader
<trantien> 1 cái là compwtibility layer
<xdien> thich cái nào thì sài cai đo
<trantien> no chạy duocd het ah
<xdien> nó tự động cài đặt nếu nó còn thiếu
<xdien> sai đc het
<trantien> D
<trantien> vẫn phải chờ terminal
<xdien> làm gi trong terminal vậy?
<trantien> cài cái restricted
<trantien> lau quá
<trantien> hay chưa chỉnh sang fpt
<lmq2401> trantien: cài đồ "bị hạn chế" nó lâu vậy đó
<trantien> giờ chỉnh sang thế nào
<trantien> bảo tớ với
<xdien> đang download ở các server ubuntu phải ko?
<trantien> u
<trantien> ai bit cach cài gói ay nhanh hơn ko
<xdien> cài gói gì vậy bạn?
<trantien> restricted
<vubuntor794> có ai có link lubuntu down nhanh ko
<vubuntor794> cho mình xin
<vubuntor794> fpt đấy
 * lmq2401 không hiểu sao nhiều người thích link của FPT
<vubuntor794> down nó nhanh anh oi
<vubuntor794> chứ mấy link kia lau quá
<vubuntor794> anh có ko
<vubuntor794> cho em xin đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: không cho =))
<vubuntor794> +huhu
<vubuntor794> năn nỉ lun
<vubuntor794> down cái kia 4 tiếng
<vubuntor794> link fpt có 20m thôi
<vubuntor794> năn nỉ mừ
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: kiếm thiếu gì
<_Tux_> không thì torrent
<_Tux_> có cái link thôi google là ra
<vubuntor794> nãy giờ mù con mắt
<vubuntor794> torrent 1 ngày lận bạn à
<vubuntor794> nhà mình mạng fpt down link nước ngoài chậm lắm híc
<lmq2401> tải torrent nhiều người seed cho thì sẽ nhanh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Lubuntu/GetLubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: mà cũng có thể mirror FPT ếu có Lubuntu hô hô
<vubuntor794> ko có
<vubuntor794> mới vưa coi xong
<vubuntor794> fedora moi down xong mà ko biết cài làm sao
<vubuntor794> chán thật
<vubuntor794> trên google chỉ điện gì đó
<_Tux_> .g lubuntu mirror.fpt telecom
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net-archive2
<bksupybot> Title: FPT Telecom : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-04
<vubuntor712> bạn ơi cho tớ hỏi máy tớ bị lỗi : error occurred while mounting /media/sda5
<vubuntor712> mỗi khi trước khi đăng nhập đều báo như vậy
<vubuntor712> các bạn bảo tớ cách khắc phục với
<nobawk> kệ nó
<nobawk> vào trong mount được là được
<nobawk> trước khi đăng nhập mà báo thì cứ kệ cũng được
<vubuntor712> ừ vào được thì vào được
<vubuntor712> nhưng trông ngứa mắt lên tớ thử hỏi các bạn xem có cách khắc phục không
<Stanley00> vubuntor712: bạn có chỉnh sửa file /etc/fstab không?
<vubuntor712> hôm đấy tớ dùng nhầm câu lệnh như sau
<vubuntor712> tớ dùng lệnh cp  -r
<vubuntor712> lên nó bị thế
<vubuntor712> cp -r home/dangbeobk/dowloads dev/sda5
<vubuntor712> cp -r home/dangbeobk/downloads dev/sda5
<vubuntor712> bây giờ muốn sửa thì phải làm sao hả các bạn
<Stanley00> bạn copy kết quả lệnh "sudo fdisk -l" và "cat  /etc/fstab" vào paste.ubuntu.com rồi post đường dẫn qua đây dùm mình được không?
<nobawk> vubuntor712: copy vào /dev/sda là tèo nha
<nobawk> nó là file thiếu bị
<vubuntor712> ừ
<nobawk> ko hiểu mình đang làm gì thì đừng nên làm :3
<vubuntor712> tớ nhầm
<nobawk> thế kia là tèo rồi
<nobawk> chắc nó xoá hết béng cái ổ sda5 đi rồi -> ko mount được cũng ko có gì lạ :))
 * Stanley00 đúng là gà mờ :))
<vubuntor342> dangbeobk@dangbeobk-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -1 [sudo] password for dangbeobk:  fdisk: invalid option -- '1'  Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>                 sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c                        switch off DOS-compatible mode  -h                     
<nobawk> vubuntor342: bạn là cái bạn đã dùng lệnh cp -r ... /dev/sda5 đó hả?
<vubuntor342> ừ
<vubuntor342> dangbeobk@dangbeobk-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -1  [sudo] password for dangbeobk:   fdisk: invalid option -- '1'    Usage:   fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table   fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)   fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks    Options:   -b <size>                 sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)   -c                        switch off DOS-compatible mode   -h         
<nobawk> vubuntor342: fdisk -l (lờ cao) chứ ko phải là -1 (một)
<vubuntor342> chờ tớ tí
<nobawk> vubuntor342: nếu bạn đã chạy lệnh đó với quyền root thì mình xin thành thật chia buồn với bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor342: vì bạn đã xoá hết dữ liệu trong cái ổ sda5
<vubuntor342> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80025280000 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xfc7efc7e     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            2551        97
<vubuntor342> tớ up từng dong
<vubuntor342> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80025280000 bytes
<vubuntor342> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<vubuntor342> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<vubuntor342> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<vubuntor342> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<vubuntor342> Disk identifier: 0xfc7efc7e
<vubuntor342>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<vubuntor342> giờ tớ phải làm sao
<vubuntor342> để trước khi đăng nhập nó không báo vậy
<Xiaomei> C4NoC: hi anh :)
<C4NoC> :)
<C4NoC> Xiaomei: qua kia di e :D
<C4NoC> Xiaomei: he^'t ba~o roi
<Xiaomei> qua đâu à
<Xiaomei> nobawk: hi aka
<Xiaomei> hi all :)
<nobawk> hi hi hi
<Xiaomei> em ở đâu k nhìn thấy gì á, vì máy em nó đang làm sao á
<Stanley00> yo!
<Xiaomei> em cứ chào bừa thôi, chứ  k thấy nick ai cả :(
<C4NoC> Xiaomei: e len bang pidgin a`
<Xiaomei> vâng
<Xiaomei> nobawk: chào chị giùm em nha :)
<C4NoC> Xiaomei: the no' bi. sao ma` hok thay nick ha e
<Xiaomei> em k biết
<Xiaomei> h đang mất 1/2 màn hình
<Xiaomei> em chỉ đọc đc 1/2 các câu nói của mọi người
<C4NoC> :(
<Xiaomei> k hiểu sao nữa
<C4NoC> ki` the^' nhi?
<Xiaomei> :(
<C4NoC> Xiaomei: toa`n bo^. ma`n hi`nh
<nobawk> màn hình hỏng?
<C4NoC> hay chi? pidgin thoi ha? e?
<CoconutCrab> Ubuntu xịn thế đấy <---
<Xiaomei> 1/2 màn hình theo chiều dọc trắng tinh, k có chữ k có gì hết
<Xiaomei> chỉ vào chat thì vậy
<Xiaomei> các chương trình khác bt
<C4NoC> moi pidgin thoi a`
<C4NoC> the^' pidgin ma'n roi
<Xiaomei> à pidgin và trang "hỗ trợ" còn web chat thì k
<Xiaomei> thế mới mán
<C4NoC> Xiaomei: update xem co' pidgin moi ko e
<Xiaomei> em up mơi òi mà
<Xiaomei> nó chỉ có lúc nào đó thôi
<Xiaomei> sau tự hết
<Xiaomei> nhưng có hôm cả phiên nó mán
<Xiaomei> :(
<C4NoC> e`o
<Xiaomei> anh nói câu ngắn em đọc đc, nói câu dài
<Xiaomei> tèo lun
<Xiaomei> em chỉ đọc đc nửa
<Xiaomei> :(
<C4NoC> eo
<C4NoC> the cu phai ngat a`
<vubuntor202> co ai biet cach cai trung tam phan mem khong
<vubuntor202> em cai ban lubuntu nhung ko thay cai do
<lmq2401> vubuntor202: chắc là có cái khác thay thế
<vubuntor202> cai gi anh
<lmq2401> vubuntor202: không biết, nhưng chắc là có
<vubuntor202> ec
<vubuntor202> tai cai web no thiieu plugin ko co trung tam phan mem thi lam sao cai dc cai flash
<vubuntor202> co ai biet ma lenh cai adobe flash kgong
<lmq2401> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQIFqO3bFI0
<bksupybot> Title: [EASY]Ubuntu Software Center installation in Lubuntu - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor202> em dau coi dc flashdau ma goi
<lmq2401> coi bằng HTML5
<vubuntor202> la cai gi the
<vubuntor202> khong biet
<lmq2401> Lubuntu nó có chương trình Synaptic mà
<vubuntor202> uhm co cai do'
<vubuntor202> roi sao nua anh
<C4NoC> !ure | vubuntor202
<ubot2> vubuntor202: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Xiaomei> trước em cài adobe flask có cần lệnh lẹo gì đâu nhở
<vubuntor202> nhung ma tui khong co software center
<Xiaomei> vào cái trang youtube khi chưa cài nó hỏi bạn muốn cài hong gì đó
<Xiaomei> nhấp chuột vô instal
<Xiaomei> nó chạy lúc là xem ok
<vubuntor202> kiem dc cai software center
<vubuntor202> mung ghe
<vubuntor202> hinh nhu linux nay khong bi nhiem virus dung khong
<vubuntor202> the khoi can chuong trinh diet virus
<vubuntor202> dung ko
<C4NoC> yup
<vubuntor204> laptop mình có hiện tượng khi gập màn hình thì giống như treo máy, chuột di chuyển được nhưng click vào đâu cũng không có tác dụng, bàn phím gõ không được. mình dùng ubuntu 11.04, lỗi này sửa làm sao. cảm ơn
<dungwd> khi mình dùng lệnh ifconfig down eth0 thì nhận được báo lá»—i "hostname lookup failure"
<dungwd> help me
<nobawk> wtf?
<C4NoC> ftw?
<dungwd> khi mình dùng lệnh ifconfig down eth0 thì nhận được báo lỗi "hostname lookup failure
<dungwd> xem được chưa? chỉnh lại UTF-8 rồi đó
<_Tux_> dungwd: vừa vui tay change hostname à
<_Tux_> :)
<dungwd> uhm
<dungwd> đã change sang tên khác rồi
<_Tux_> dungwd: restart đê
<dungwd> restart rồi
<_Tux_> hết liền ấy mà
<_Tux_> hố hố
<_Tux_> dungwd: dùng cái gì change host name
<dungwd> mở file hostname
<dungwd> à, còn change bên hosts nữa
<dungwd> sửa bằng tay hết mà
<dungwd> hic, restart lại được rồi
<_Tux_> lol
<dungwd> sao kỳ vậy ta, hình như nó sợ mấy pro trên này
<dungwd> :D
<thuong> giờ này có pác nào help dùm tí được không
<thichnoilai> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<thuong> mình cài máy in cannon lbp 810
<thuong> làm theo trên diễn đàn
<thuong> click đúp 2 file .deb
<thuong> mà máy cứ trấm trơ
<thuong> khong thá»±c thi
<thuong> mình đang xài u 11.04
<thuong> mà hình như bài viết trên đó là 10.04
<thuong> vậy có vấn đề gì không
<thuong> đọc nát bài viết trên diễn đàn ròi
<thuong> có pác nào đó biểu cài generic làm lun ròi
<thuong> không xong
<thuong> bí quá mới vào đây
<nobawk> thuong: nên down gói cho bản 11.04
<thuong> có pác nào ở gần vĩnh long mà siêu về chuyển đổi sang open source ko
<thuong> giới thiệu dùm
<thuong> công ty mình dự định mua bản quyên
<thuong> khảo sát xong ròi
<thuong> giá khủng quá
<thuong> đih chuyen qua op source
 * thichnoilai thích chủ đề chuyển đổi này
<thuong> ma` 1 minh lam khong noi
<nobawk> vĩnh long thì ko biết
<Lokiheero> hinh như bên cần thơ có
<nobawk> cần hỗ trợ gì thì thử liên lạc với sglug
<thuong> có bác nào ở sglug ở đây không
<thuong> gần 200 máy tính
<thuong> không chuyển là sạc nghiệp lun
<thichnoilai> thuong: http://saigonlug.org/contact/
<C4NoC> thuong: sao ko la`m noi
<C4NoC> nhu ca^`u la` j`
<vubuntor701> chào bạn
<vubuntor701> mình đang dùng
<vubuntor701> laptop acer
<vubuntor701> kkhi minh dung headphone
<vubuntor701> thi nghe thay am thanh
<vubuntor701> nhung khi rut headphone ra
<vubuntor701> thi khong co tin hieu am thanh ra loa ngaoi cua laptop
<vubuntor701> minh khoi dong lai may tinh may lan
<vubuntor701> khong dung headphone ma khoi dong
<vubuntor701> loa cua laptoop ngay thi lai co tin hieu am thanh loa cua laptop
<vubuntor701> cho minh hoi nhu vay thi phai xu li nhu the nao
<vubuntor701> thanks ban truoc nha
<C4NoC> vo^ pha^`n sound chi?nh xem
<vubuntor701> minh da thu chih sua o  sound nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor701> rat mong nhan duoc su giup do cua ban
<nobawk> !hda-intel-model
<ubot2> Xem một số model và một số tuỳ chọn của card sound hda-intel ở  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] snd_hda_intel options database - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor701> minh khong hieu lam
<vubuntor701> trang web bang tieng anh
<vubuntor701> 100 phan tran ah
<nobawk> tức là cái model nó ko chính xác
<vubuntor701> vay ah
<nobawk> thêm cái option vào để cho nó đúng, chính xác
<vubuntor701> nhu vay la loi phan cung
<vubuntor701> hay phan mem
<nobawk> vubuntor701: với điều kiện đã thử chỉnh các loại volumn lên rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor701: có thể cấu hình chưa đúng thôi
<vubuntor701> vay ah
<vubuntor701> thank ban nhieu nha
<vubuntor701> bay gio minh canchinh
<vubuntor701> nhung gi
<vubuntor701> buzz
<vubuntor701> gio minh can cai dat nhung gi
<vubuntor701> ban lam on huong dan chi tiet gium minh voi
<vubuntor701> help me
<nobawk> vubuntor701: xem cái đó người ta chỉ cách chỉnh rồi
<nobawk> xem model của bạn là model nào
<nobawk> thêm option cần thiết vô
<nobawk> cái file /etc/modprob.d/alsa-sound.conf
<vubuntor201> xin chao, minh moi cai ubuntu tren laptop nhung ko thay nut system o dau,ai giup minh kiem no voi'
<C4NoC> system la` gi`
<vubuntor201> Dùng Synaptic  Mở Synaptic (System → Administration → Synaptic Package Manager), nhấn nút Search để tìm kiếm hoặc Sections để duyệt phần mềm theo thể loại. Khi tìm thấy phần mềm, nhấn chuột phải và chọn Mark for Installation. Bạn có thể chọn như thế đối với nhiều phần mềm, sau đó nhấn Apply để đồng ý cài đặt.
<vubuntor201> nhung ko thay nut system
<nobawk> ubuntu mới thì nó ở góc phải thì phải
<thuong> sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh LBP3300: có tồn tại lệnh này không vậy các bạn?
<thuong> sudo ./
<nobawk> ./ là chỉ thư mục hiện tại
<thuong> có nghĩa đang ở thư mục hiện tại đánh lệnh sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh LBP3300 là đúng ?
<C4NoC> folder na`o co' file do'
<C4NoC> thuong: ca`i ma'y in a`
<thuong> vâng
<C4NoC> thuong: va`o pha^`n ma'y in
<C4NoC> no' tu+. ca`i dc ma`
<thuong> nhưng lbp 810 mới kinh chứ
<nobawk> tức là chạy file canonLBP... ở thư mục hiện tại
<thuong> cho hỏi thêm nhe, trong file instal ...sh khong có lbp 810, vậy mình thêm vào được không
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thuong: va`o mu.c ma'y in di
<C4NoC> ro^`i add va`o
<thuong> vâng
<C4NoC> neu co' trong list, no' tu+. down driver ve^` ca`i
<nobawk> ko
<thuong> không có support lbp 810
<nobawk> chưa chắc nó đã hỗ trợ lbp 810
<thuong> đang có máy khủng mà công ty giao máy in cùi về
<thuong> hizz
<nobawk> thuong: dùng nguồn mở
<nobawk> thuong: thì cũng phải đồng bộ, chọn những hàng mà hỗ trợ nguồn mở ấy
<nobawk> thuong: cũng phải có plan tử tế ko thì dễ fail lắm :3
<C4NoC> ba'n di
<C4NoC> ki'm con na`o co' ho^~ tro+.
<C4NoC> la`m cho le.
<C4NoC> :3
<thuong> biết chứ, nhưng mới thành lập chi nhánh, công ty rót ra cho làm
<thuong> chẳng lẽ bỏ hàng đi
<thuong> làm sao in được
<thuong> thế mới đau
<nobawk> thuong: thì cài 1 cái windows
<nobawk> thuong: để in :))
<thuong> đang chuẩn bị khảo sát toàn diện lại hệ thống cntt của công ty
<C4NoC> lbp 810 a`
<thuong> mai mốt chuyển sang open source
<thuong> khong biets làm nổi không nửa
<C4NoC> sao no' gi la` 810 ( 1120) ?
<thuong> 810
<C4NoC> no' xa`i chung driver hay sao a'
<C4NoC> add ca'i 1120 va`o thu xem
<thuong> tryiing....
<_Tux_> bọn Cannon có bao giờ làm việc tốt với Linux đâu
<_Tux_> thôi đi học
<_Tux_> khốn khổ cái thân
<thuong> mới post cái bài lên diễn đàn
<thuong> ai đó có tiếng nói lớn làm ơn phản ánh với ngành thông tin và truyền thông dùm
<thuong> bán hàng ở việt nam cần  hỗ trợ linux
<C4NoC> vn toa`n xa`i win la^.u
<thuong> khuyến khích nguwoif ta sử dụng mà không tạo điều kiện gì hết
<C4NoC> ai the`m ba'n
<C4NoC> :3
<thuong> đâu thể nói vậy
<thuong> lãnh đạo tâm vóc vĩ mô mà
 * thichnoilai thấy ngành thông tin truyền thông chẳng dính gì tới vụ này
<thuong> quản lý nhà nước về cntt đó 3
<C4NoC> :3
<thichnoilai> công ty tư nhân kinh doanh thì tư tính toán với các công ty phần mềm khác
<nobawk> thuong: cấu hình máy in canon đòi hỏi kỹ năng hơi bị cao
<thichnoilai> nhà nước không cản trở ngăn cấm là được rồi
<nobawk> thuong: làm đúng hướng dẫn chưa chắc nó đã chạy :P
<thuong> umh
<C4NoC> nobawk: nha^'t la` ma'y cu?a mei
<C4NoC> :3
<thuong> bị hành 3 ngày nay
<nobawk> mà ko chạy thì phaỉ xem lỗi gì :))
<nobawk> C4NoC: mei chạy rồi mà
<thuong> bữa nay ngòi từ trưa tới giờ
<thuong> tức quá chời
<nobawk> có lão lostfile sờ tay vào cái là chạy mà :3
<C4NoC> nobawk: lu'c da^`u cha.y, sau ko cha.y, ca`i la.i thi` cha.y
<C4NoC> nobawk: ma'y in la` me^`nh ro+`
<C4NoC> :3
<nobawk> thế C4NoC lởm rồi
<nobawk> lostfile sờ vào phát nó chạy liền lolz
<thuong> phải chi công ty cho hp 1120 đỡ quá
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> hp1120 ba^'m ca'i cha.y
<C4NoC> 20s
<nobawk> :3
<thuong> chắc bó tay với canon quá
<thuong> xài bên nài
<thuong> chừng nào in chuyển qua kia
<thuong> mà mai mốt đề xuất phương án chuyển đỏi
<C4NoC> thuong: yeu ca^`u mua hp1120 , ko thi` mua windoof
<C4NoC> he^ he^
<thuong> kiểu nài chắc bị đánh
<thuong> báo giá cho win ròi
<thuong> hết công ty hơn 2 tỷ
<thuong> mua xong giải thể lun
<C4NoC> hi' hi'
<C4NoC> 2 ty? co+ a`
<C4NoC> lunix free hok xa`i
<C4NoC> hi' hi'
 * thichnoilai giờ mới biết sao mà Microsoft ăn nên làm ra đến vậy
<thuong> nào giờ cty xài lậu quen rồi
<thuong> chuyển đổi là một chuyện
<thuong> nguwoif ta xài là chuyện khác
 * thichnoilai chúc mừng Windows có thêm khách hàng :))
<thuong> tui chủ trương không mua mà
<thuong> khoag chúc mừng đi
<thichnoilai> thuong: vậy thì thuê thêm nhân viên kĩ thuật chuyên về Linux đi mà công ty làm về lĩnh vực gì vậy?
<thuong> thuê thêm nhân sự it không phải là biện pháp khả thi
<thuong> chi nhánh nằm tùm lum hết
<thuong> thuê bi nhiêu cho đủ
<thuong> đang tính toán lại đây
<thuong> hôm khác vào hành các pác tiếp
<thichnoilai> thuong: công ty về lĩnh vực gì?
<thuong> out ra ngoài có việc tý nhé
<thuong> cntt pác ạ
<vubuntor310> chào bạn
<thuong> ah quên
<vubuntor310> cho mình hỏi chút nhé
<thuong> có ai rành về erp khoong
<vubuntor310> tay mình bị chứng ra nhiều mồ hôi
<vubuntor310> dùng
<vubuntor310> chuột cảm ứng của
<vubuntor310> laptop có bị ảnh hưởng gì không
<vubuntor310> thanks bạn trước nhá
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor310: ca'i do' phai de^'n ho?i ha~ng chu+'
<vubuntor382> co ai co team viewer cai giup minh mới cài vao cứ báo là ko co root
<C4NoC> root gi`
<Lokiheero> vubuntor382: bằng lệnh thì thêm sudo vào trước câu lệnh
<vubuntor301> chào bạn
<vubuntor301> bạn có thể giúp mình đc không ?
<vubuntor301> máy mình cài song song win 7 và Ubuntu 10.4
<vubuntor301> bây giờ mình muốn gỡ Ubuntu 10.4 ra và chỉnh lại dos thì làm thế nào vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor301> chỉnh lại màn hình boot
<vubuntor301> tại vì mình sẽ cài ubuntu trên máy ảo
<vubuntor301> mình không muốn cài song song như vậy
<vubuntor301> làm thế nào đây bạn ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor301: nghe mọi người nói là gỡ ubuntu ra bình thường, rồi dùng đĩa cài win mà sửa
<vubuntor301> nhưng gỡ bằng cách nào
<vubuntor301> bạn có thể chỉ mình đc ko
<Stanley00> format nó luôn
<vubuntor301> format ổ cài ubuntu à
<Stanley00> vubuntor301: nhưng sao bạn lại quyết định cài trên máy ảo?
<vubuntor301> vì mình có thể nối mạng trực tiếp
<vubuntor301> giữa máy ảo và máy thật
<vubuntor301> mình sẽ dễ dàng học hỏi thêm hơn
<vubuntor301> :)
<Stanley00> chỉ có thế thôi à?
<vubuntor301> uhm
<Stanley00> mình không hiểu rõ chỗ nối mạng trực tiếp, ý bạn có phải là share dữ liệu qua lại hay không?
<vubuntor301> tức là giữa máy ảo và máy thật
<vubuntor301> mình có thể nối mạng
<vubuntor301> 1 máy thành 2 máy á
<vubuntor301> rồi học hỏi cách thiết lập
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor301> vậy bây giờ
<vubuntor301> phải format nó phải ko bạn
<Stanley00> vậy chúc bạn may mắn, và làm cẩn thận nha, kẻo lại đi tong mọi thứ đấy :D
<Stanley00> uhm, format ổ cài U, rồi dùng đĩa win phục hồi MBR nữa
<vubuntor301> mà sao biết ổ nào cài ubuntu
<vubuntor301> nó có định dạng khác mấy ổ còn lại mà
<vubuntor301> ko phải NTFS
<Stanley00> bạn không biết bạn cài vào đâu à?
<vubuntor301> ko
<vubuntor301> :|
<Stanley00> :|
<vubuntor301> lúc mình cài vào
<vubuntor301> mình dành 10G ổ cứng ra để cài cho nó
<vubuntor301> mình để mặc định lun
<vubuntor301> ko biết nó ở đâu nữa
<vubuntor301> ;-sw
<vubuntor301> vậy giờ biết cái nào đây bạn
<vubuntor301> trong máy mình ko có ổ nào 10G hết
<Stanley00> giờ bạn đang bên win hay U vậy?
<vubuntor301> bây giờ đang xài trên win
<vubuntor301> vậy sao biết vậy bạn
<Stanley00> bạn có đĩa cài win sẵn đó chưa? vì không sửa MBR là không vào win lại được đâu á
<vubuntor301> uhm
<vubuntor301> có
<vubuntor301> vậy sao bạn ?
<Stanley00> rồi, chụp hình cho mình cái Disk manage gì gì đó của win đi
<vubuntor301> bạn có yahoo ko'
<vubuntor301> sao chụp để trên đây đc
<vubuntor301> :|
<Stanley00> up lên mediafire đi :D
<vubuntor301> uhm
<vubuntor301> chắc bạn đang xài Ubuntu phải ko
<vubuntor301> :)
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor301> hèn chi nên yahoo ko cài đc
<vubuntor301> nên ko có tính năng gửi file
<vubuntor301> :P
<Stanley00> ờm, hình như pidgin bản mới nhất gửi file ngon lành rồi bạn à
<Stanley00> :P
<vubuntor301> mình nghe nói bản 10.4 xài ổn định
<vubuntor301> mà down về chán ghê
<vubuntor301> biết vậy down 11.4
<vubuntor301> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/abba6c7d322db52d2f2803f13ddfcc10d02e8b615ae3fef179803c211ad6563e4g.jpg
<vubuntor301> link đó bạn
<Stanley00> uhm
<Stanley00> bạn chờ tí
<Stanley00> chán thì down lại, không xài lâu dài thì nên xài bản mới cho nó sướng :D
<Stanley00> hic nhỏ quá, chả thấy gì hết :-ss
<vubuntor301> chờ xíu
<vubuntor301> up lên photobucket
<Stanley00> mà nhìn cái chia partition của bạn, thật sự mình thấy hơi rung tay rồi :-ss
<vubuntor301> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=oelk5k1z8kouk83&thumb=4
 * Stanley00 _Tux_ ơi, vô coi dùm cái này với, ổ đĩa thế này sao xóa ubuntu đây?
<bksupybot> Title: ubuntu.jpg (at www.mediafire.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor301: bạn chờ xíu nha, nghiên cứu cái đã :D
<vubuntor301> uhm
<vubuntor301> :D
<Stanley00> bạn thấy 2 cái part 8.8g với cái bên phải nó không?
<Stanley00> mình nghi ngờ là 2 thằng đó, nhưng để xác minh lại đã
<vubuntor301> ừ
<vubuntor301> uhm
<vubuntor301> thì mình cũng nghe
<vubuntor301> cũng nghi
<vubuntor301> :D
<Stanley00> thôi, chắc format nó được rồi đấy
<Stanley00> chúc may mắn :D
<vubuntor301> còn xui thì sao
<vubuntor301> :(
 * CoconutCrab ngồi chờ 30 phút sau có người lên chửi bới 
<Stanley00> vubuntor301: mình không rõ nữa :))
<vubuntor301> :|
<vubuntor301> thôi cũng cám ơn nha
<vubuntor301> :D
<vubuntor301> mình sẽ thử
<vubuntor301> hên xui
<vubuntor301> :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor301: :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-05
<vubuntor081> go ubuntu day T_T
<n0bawk> vubuntor081: gud idea
<vubuntor539> chao moi ng
<vubuntor539> minh update time zone trong centos
<vubuntor539> nhưng chi dc ngày và tháng
<vubuntor539> phần giờ vẫn bị lệch vài tiếng
<vubuntor539> mình dùng cả ntp
<vubuntor539> và update bằng tay
<vubuntor539> set timezone về asia/saigon
<vubuntor539> nhưng vẫn ko d
<CoconutCrab> xem nó để giờ hệ thống là utc hay không
<vubuntor539> mọi ng có cách nào ko
<vubuntor539> utc rồi
<CoconutCrab> thi` bo di
<CoconutCrab> de UTC la` sai
<vubuntor539> UTC = true
<CoconutCrab> de false
<vubuntor539> ARC = false
<vubuntor539> ok
<vubuntor539> van ko dc moi ng ah
<CoconutCrab> restart
<vubuntor539> restart service cuar ntp?
<CoconutCrab> restart may'
<vubuntor539> ok de minh thu nhe
<nobawk> chạy ntp để update thời gian cho chuẩn
<nobawk> mà nếu hệ thống chỉ dùng có mỗi centos thì để utc có sao dâu :3
<vubuntor539> cac bac oi
<vubuntor539> em khoi dong lai roi
<vubuntor539> van ko dc
<vubuntor539> em echo date ra
<vubuntor539> no hien ra nhu sau
<vubuntor539> Fri Aug 5 01:03:18 ICT 2011
<CoconutCrab> đúng rồi còn gì, lệch do DST nữa
<CoconutCrab> ntpdate
<CoconutCrab> rồi hwclock -w
<vubuntor539> no servers can be used exiting
<VHNgoc> :|
<vubuntor539> no co danh sach 3 server
<vubuntor539> trong /etc/ntp/config
<CoconutCrab> dùng với asia.pool.ntp.org
<CoconutCrab> hoặc lên ntp.org xem list
<CoconutCrab> dùng va`i ca'i server cho no' chi'nh xa'c
<VHNgoc> 0.vn.pool.ntp.org
<VHNgoc> hí hí, ai chơi ntp đó
<vubuntor539> cac bac de em thu roi bao cao ket qua nhe
<nobawk> VHNgoc: có cái đó hả
<VHNgoc> nobawk: có
<nobawk> mình toàn dùng cái gì gì của gentoo :3
 * VHNgoc chả biết, hôm trước pin cmos hết nên quất đại vào để khỏi sai giờ
<vubuntor141> cac anh cho em hoi chut a
<vubuntor141> em vua cai xong fedora15
<vubuntor141> dinh update it phan mem
<vubuntor141> nhung vao sofware update thi no bao loi the nay a
<vubuntor141> database disk image is malformed
<vubuntor141> lam sao de sua loi nay a?
<dungwd> cho hỏi docs của redhat chỗ nào dễ đọc nhất vậy?
<CoconutCrab> .g redhat doc
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://docs.redhat.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Documentation (at docs.redhat.com)
<CoconutCrab> đó
<dungwd> cũng biết
<dungwd> nhưng nó khó đọc hơn bên ubuntu
 * CoconutCrab thấy trên đó có hết 
<CoconutCrab> doc chuẩn
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> doc redhat ngon qua' roi
<C4NoC> them ibm nua
<dungwd> :((
<dungwd> xem hoài mà hỏng dc gì cả
<dungwd> tìm cheat sheet xem cho nhanh, hic
<dungwd> sao trên trang redhat.com
<dungwd> nó ko có download miễn phí
<dungwd> mà 30day evaluation là sao ?
<dungwd> à tìm thấy rùi, xin lỗi bà con
<dungwd> Fedora là nó
<dungwd> hì hì... hỏng có tui là trên này buồn hiu à
<C4NoC> :3
 * lmq2401 buồn hiu
 * C4NoC ta't lmq2401 
 * lmq2401 ngẩn ngơ
 * C4NoC di`m dau lmq2401 xuong nuoc
 * lmq2401 trồi lên nhìn C4NoC cười cười
<vubuntor123> help set
<vubuntor413> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor413> mình cài java 6 nhưng đến phần cònfiguring đã 30p roi mà không thấy thay đổi gì
<vubuntor413> cài java lâu như vậy hay bị đơ rồi?
<vubuntor413> mình đang xài U11.04
<kid__> tắt đi cài lại coi
<anbale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659428/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anbale> ai giup minh cai loi nay voi
 * CoconutCrab thua, không vào được web 
<anbale> ?
<anbale> dc rui
<anbale> hi
<anbale> thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-06
<dungwd> ai có bảng tham chiếu lệnh giữa Ubuntu và Fedora không?
<dungwd> ví dụ, bên ubuntu dùng apt-get
<dungwd> thì bên kia dùng cái gì?
<_Tux_> dungwd: Google
<Stanley00> dungwd: tại sao lại phải tham chiếu giữa Ubuntu và Fedora nhỉ?
<dungwd> thì mình thấy nó có lệnh khác nhau
<dungwd> file config nó cũng để chỗ khác ???
<Stanley00> dungwd: khác nhau thì học lênh của Fedora, chứ so sánh qua lại làm gì? :D
<dungwd> he he... thì biết ubuntu rồi, giờ so sánh thì hiểu nhanh hơn
<Stanley00> :-|
<_Tux_> dungwd: cũng thế thôi
<_Tux_> Google & man :)
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> 2 cái này là đủ
<Stanley00> _Tux_: ^^
<_Tux_> chủ yếu là lúc mới học một distro thì vất vả, dùng thạo 1 cái sang cái khác mất vài ngày làm quen thôi
<dungwd> uhm, thanks
<dungwd> chắc nó khác chút xíu thôi
<dungwd_new> tự nhiên có người lấy nick mình là sao ta
<Stanley00> dungwd_new: chính bạn chứ ai
<Stanley00> lần trước thoát không "chính quy" nên nó vậy á
<dungwd_new> hic
<dungwd_new> mà có cách nào đăng ký luôn không???
<Stanley00> dùng /msg nickserv help
<dungwd_new> HIC
<dungwd_new> REGISTER agnhnaht dungwd@gmail.com
<dungwd_new> hỏng dc
<dungwd> he he... được rồi
<vubuntor021> cac ban oi, cho minh hoi co tool nao sua bad sector trong ubuntu ko nhi
<vubuntor021> (sorry minh chua cai tieng viet)
<vubuntor021> :D
<vubuntor021> tai may minh ko boot duoc hiren boot :*
<vubuntor891> hi all
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor891> chao anh
<vubuntor891> anh cho em hoi ty
<Stanley00> uhm?
<vubuntor891> em vừa mới cài xrdp cho ubuntu 10.10 anh ạ
<vubuntor891> nhưng khi em dùng windows de remote vào thi mỗi lần gõ phím D là nó shơ desktop
<vubuntor891> nên không sudo đuợ
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: anh có gặp bao gờ chưa ?
<Stanley00> cái đó chắc do trình connect bên win, nếu chỉ muốn remote bằng lệnh, thì bạn dùng netcat, hoặc bảo mật thì dùng ssh ấy
<vubuntor891> muốn remote bang gui
<Stanley00> bên win bạn dùng trình nào để connect thế?
<vubuntor891> tsmmc.msc
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: dùng cái VNC nào cũng được
<vubuntor891> _Tux_: em dùng vnc nó cũng lỗi nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: lỗi y vậy luôn á?
<vubuntor891> dạ vâng
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: tắt bộ gõ đi chưa
<vubuntor891> không gõ ký tự D đuợc
<_Tux_> (dùng mãi không bị lỗi :)) )
<vubuntor891> tắt trên win hay u ạ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: win
<_Tux_> u có bật cũng chẳng ảnh hướng dến cái đấy
<vubuntor891> em vua thu tat bo go ca tren u va w nhung cung khong duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: khóc đi đừng ngai ngùng :))
<vubuntor891> huhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: hiện tượng củ chuối mà gõ D là show desktop ở đâu ?
<vubuntor891> khong biet co fai do no map sai keyboard kkhong nua
<vubuntor891> tren U anh a
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: biết vậy thì kiểm tra đi
<vubuntor891> khong bit cach kiem tra  anh _Tux_
<vubuntor891> chi suy nghi vay thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: ...
<vubuntor891> huhu
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<vubuntor891> _Tux_:  ?
<vubuntor891> _Tux_: khong giup thi em se di tu sat day
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: có giỏi thì chết đi
 * _Tux_ đợi hốt xác vubuntor891 
<vubuntor891> _Tux_: ok em di chit day
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: chúc bạn lên đường may mắn :))
<vubuntor891> _Tux_: that la da man qua
<sama1> boy đang thừa :D
<vubuntor891> bit cuu 1 nguoi la xay 10 canh chua khong ha ?
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: cam on ve loi chuc
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: hì hì, chưa đụng tới vnc hay là remote desktop bao giờ,
 * _Tux_ nhấp trà chờ vubuntor891 chết
 * Stanley00 đành ngồi cầu siêu cho vubuntor891 vậy...
<vubuntor891> _Tux_:  ac qua di
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: ếu dám chết à
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: nhục !
<vubuntor891> _Tux_:  dinh chet ma diem diem vuong khong cho
<vubuntor891> _Tux_: noi hom nay la ngay chet cua _Tux_ . Khong duoc danh
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: tất cả chỉ là ngụy biện !
<vubuntor891> _Tux_:  diem vuong goi ong kia
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: nói lời không dám giữ lời
<_Tux_> nhục không cái gì bằng
<vubuntor891> _Tux_:  cung muon di lam nhung Diem Vuong khong cho vao sao di ?
<Stanley00> _Tux_, vubuntor891 :2 người đi xa rồi đấy, qua bên kia cho bên này thanh thản coi =))
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: vi ong _Tux_ mau me qua ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor891: chống chế !
<vubuntor891> _Tux_:  ?
<vubuntor891> _Tux_: ong o vietnam ah ?
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: thank anh da support
<vubuntor891> em vua lam duoc roi
<vubuntor891> vao tuy chinh cai Kyeboard shortcut la ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: anh có làm được gì ngoài ngồi cầu siêu đâu :D
<Stanley00> mà chỉnh keyboard shortcut của thằng nào thế?
<Stanley00> chia sẻ để lần sau /me khỏi phải cầu siêu nữa :))
<sama1> http://moonos.org/ cambodia linux
<bksupybot> Title: moonOS - Enlightening Freedom (at moonos.org)
<vubuntor567> chao ban
<vubuntor567> ban co the chi minh
<vubuntor567> cach bat thanh ben trai cua ubuntu ko
<vubuntor567> co cai thanh ma` co may bieu tuong a
<vubuntor567> minh ko biet bat sao het
<vubuntor567> :D
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: chinh cua theng U do anh
<vubuntor891> no co cai tuy chinh hot key lien quan den ky tu D
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: anh vao bo no di la duoc
<vubuntor567> bo gi ban
<vubuntor567> bay gio`
<vubuntor567> ngoai desktop
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: ban muon gi ?
<vubuntor567> dau co thanh nao dau ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: shortcut đó của xrdp gì đấy à? hay của U?
<vubuntor567> minh dang xai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: minh chua hieu y ban
<vubuntor567> minh thay trong quang cao
<vubuntor567> co 1 thanh ben trai
<vubuntor891> khong lien quan den xrdp
<vubuntor567> ngoai desktop a'
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: chinh ben trong U luon
<vubuntor567> ma bat thanh do la`m sao ?
<vubuntor567> bat thanh do len lam sao vay ban ?
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: y ban la co cai panel ben trai do ha ?
<vubuntor567> uhm
<vubuntor567> dung roi
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: cái này thì lạ quá, nhơ U có phím tắt nào kỳ vậy đâu
<vubuntor567> lam sao bat no len
<vubuntor567> :D
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: cai do la ban fai cai goi cairo-dock vao
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: mà làm được là tốt rồi :D
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: dung roi
<Stanley00> vubuntor567: nhấn nút windows nó không hiện hả bạn?
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: khong thi lai chet oan uong de ong _Tux_  ong mung nua
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: dang dung ban 11.04 ha ban ?
<vubuntor567> uhm
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: công nhận ông _Tux_ cao tay thật, chơi khích tướng quá hiểm <= bravoo
<vubuntor567> minh dang dung ban 11.04
<vubuntor567> nhung la`m sao de co cai panel ben trai
<vubuntor567> :D
<vubuntor567> minh bam nut windows ma no ko hien ra
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: muon co cai panel ben trai thi ban chi can nhan chuot fai vao cai panel dang co chon add panel
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: khi no ra cai panel moi roi thi ban chinh potion cua no
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: con neu ban muon giong quang cao thi cai them goi cairo-dock vao
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: ban bit cach cai cairo-dock khong ?
<vubuntor567> ko
<vubuntor567> phai down ve cai them a
<vubuntor567> phai down ve cai them a"D
<vubuntor891> Stanley00:  ong _Tux_  noi chuyen nghe co ve cay cu qua
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: khong thich cho lam
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567: dau tien ban mo terminal len
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: cái đó là có sẵn của unity rồi mà?
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: cai gi ha Stanley00 ?
<vubuntor567> lam sao de bat no len ?
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: Cairodock ha ?
<vubuntor567> :|
<vubuntor891> vubuntor567:  bat cai gi ban ?
<vubuntor567> cairo dock a'
<Stanley00> vubuntor891: giao diện mới của unity, có sẵn cái thanh bên trái đó rồi :D
<vubuntor567> sao minh ko co
<vubuntor567> :(
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: the ah
<vubuntor567> minh dang xai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor567> ma dau co dau
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: vay sorry nha. Minh dang dung 10.10
<vubuntor567> :(
<vubuntor891> Stanley00: chi cho vubuntor567  di kia
<Stanley00> vubuntor567: bạn bị từ lúc mới cài hay là mới bị gần đây thôi?
<vubuntor567> minh co bi tu choi gi dau
<vubuntor567> thi cai vo
<vubuntor567> van y nhu ban 10.04 thoi
<vubuntor567> giao dien cha khac gi ca
<vubuntor567> :|
<vubuntor567> chi co luc cai la co hinh 2 con ca heo :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor567: hmm, card đồ họa của bạn là card gì thế?
<vubuntor567> card on board
<vubuntor567> :D
<Stanley00> vậy thì hơi căng à,
<vubuntor567> minh chay aero binh thuong
<vubuntor567> dau co sao dau
<vubuntor567> card  moi ma
<vubuntor567> :D
<Stanley00> Ubuntu 11.04 mặc định đi kèm với unity 3d, không có card nó không chịu chạy đâu
<Stanley00> nên fall back về giao diện classic, là giao diện của gnome ấy
<Stanley00> giờ bạn cài unity 2d vào xem, rồi lúc đăng nhập chọn lại sesion là Ubuntu xem
<vubuntor567> :|
<vubuntor567> cai unity la sao ban
<vubuntor567> minh moi xai ubuntu
<vubuntor567> nen ko biet
<vubuntor567> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor567: thá»­ sudo apt-get install unity-2d xem
<vubuntor567> another process use it
<vubuntor567> :|
<vubuntor567> mi`nh dang install cai-ro dock thu xem sao
<vubuntor567> :)
<Stanley00> vậy chịu khó chờ, hoặc tắt thằng nào đang xài
<vubuntor567> uhm
<vubuntor567> ma cong nhan
<vubuntor567> fonts cua ubuntu dep ghe
<vubuntor567> :D
<vubuntor567> giao dien thi don gian
<vubuntor567> nhung ko dep bang fedora
<vubuntor567> :|
<Stanley00> cái đó thì tùy người, mới hôm kia có người chê font U xấu
<Stanley00> fedora xài gnome 3 phải không bạn?
<vubuntor567> minh ko ro nua
<nobawk> đúng rồi
<vubuntor567> :D
<nobawk> font tiếng việt xấu
<nobawk> font tiếng anh thì đẹp
<vubuntor567> minh moi nhap mon ubuntu ma
<vubuntor567> :P
<vubuntor567> moi xai dc 3 bua
<vubuntor567> :))
<Stanley00> nobawk: mới thử Oneiric, lên diễn đàn mình nhìn cũng đẹp lắm à
<vubuntor567> ma ngo nhi
<Stanley00> không bị chữ to, chữ nhỏ luôn :D
<vubuntor567> tren ubuntu
<vubuntor567> ko co phan mem ho tro download
<vubuntor567> nhu IDM a`
<vubuntor567> down cham qua :|
<Stanley00> lại có vụ này, down gì châm bạn? nếu là tải phần mềm thì là do repo, đổi repo sang cái gần viet nam sẽ nhanh thôi
<Stanley00> còn down bình thường thì wget có lẽ là đủ :D
<nobawk> Stanley00: quan trọng có hỗ trợ đầy đủ ký tự tiếng việt ko :3
<vubuntor567> repo la gi ban
<vubuntor567> :|
<Stanley00> nobawk: ai biết đâu, chưa thấy thiếu :D
<vubuntor567> unity 2D nhin cung dep ghe
<vubuntor567> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor567: bạn lên trang wiki của diễn đàn tham khảo, vụ này nói nhiều rồi
<vubuntor567> thay tren hinh vay a
<Stanley00> unity 2D và 3D gần giống nhau mà :D
<vubuntor567> hic
<vubuntor567> down cai caro dock
<vubuntor567> ma nay gio chua xong
<vubuntor567> cham ghe a
<vubuntor567> :(
<Stanley00> Ctrl + C nó đi, mở synaptic lên, vào preference, chọn lại server của fpt việt nam á.
<Stanley00> nhanh hơn
<vubuntor567> uhm
<vubuntor567> va`o do roi down o dau ?
<Stanley00> sá»­a server chÆ°a?
<vubuntor567> minh ko biet sua o dau het a
<vubuntor567> :(
<Stanley00> thấy ppreference chưa?
<vubuntor567> uhm
<Stanley00> chọn reposi gì gì đó :D
<vubuntor567> co 3 lua chon
<vubuntor567> chon cai nao ?
<vubuntor567> trong preferrense
<vubuntor567> co nhieu tab lam
<vubuntor567> chon tab nao ?
<Stanley00> tab đầu tiên, software source ấy
<Stanley00> chọn server trong download from
<vubuntor567> ngo nhi
<vubuntor567> synaptic pakage manager dung ko
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor567> roi vao setting
<vubuntor567> chon preferrense
<Stanley00> khà khà, vô setting, chọn repositories :Đ
<vubuntor567> roi chon viet nam phai ko
<vubuntor567> chon ftp gi gi do
<vubuntor567> dung ko
<vubuntor567> :D
<Stanley00> uhm
<Stanley00> rồi reload nữa :D
<vubuntor567> uhm
<vubuntor567> hen chi
<vubuntor567> down server nuoc ngoai
<vubuntor567> cham kinh
<vubuntor567> :|
<vubuntor567> vao day chuyen quan server viet nam
<vubuntor567> roi ra kia down lai ha
<vubuntor567> :-\
<Stanley00> down trong này luôn cũng được
<vubuntor567> dau co phan nao down dau
<Stanley00> qua bên kia là để khỏi phải lôi thôi với cái GUI thôi
<Stanley00> hmm, vậy thôi ra kia down đi,
 * Stanley00 ngại hướng dẫn sử dụng GUI lắm :D
<vubuntor567> :|
<vubuntor567> dung la doi server
<vubuntor567> down nhanh ghe
<vubuntor567> :))
<vubuntor567> ban oi
<vubuntor567> gio cai roi sao no ko co
<vubuntor567> :|
<Stanley00> restart thá»­ xem
<vubuntor567> uhm
<vubuntor586> ban oi
<vubuntor586> reset roi
<vubuntor586> cung ko thay
<vubuntor586> :|
<Stanley00> chọn sestion là gì thế?
<vubuntor586> sestion la sao ?
<vubuntor586> thi hui nay minh cai cairo dock
<vubuntor586> thi minh len minh down no ve
<vubuntor586> click install
<vubuntor586> :|
<vubuntor586> ma gio cung ko thay
<vubuntor586> :|
<Stanley00> her? cài cairo á? cairo thì tìm trong đống menu xem
<vubuntor586> ma chuyen ve unity 2D sao ban
<vubuntor586> may minh xai Gnome 2.3
<Stanley00> cài unity 2D vào chưa?
<vubuntor586> 2.32.1
<vubuntor586> len down unity2D ha
<Stanley00> cài rồi, lúc restart, có bảng login, chọn sesion ở chỗ đó đó
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get iinstall unity-2d
<Stanley00> thế cho nó nhanh gọn :D
<heroandtn3> vào Preferences --> Startup Applications xem đã có cairo-dock chưa
<vubuntor586> chua ban oi
<vubuntor586> minh down roi cai unity 2D lun roi
<vubuntor586> van ko thay gi khac het
<vubuntor586> :|
<heroandtn3> bạn xem trên menu xem đã có cairo dock chưa
<heroandtn3> chỗ menu ứng dụng đó
<vubuntor586> apllication dung ko
<vubuntor586> cung ko co
<heroandtn3> thế chứng tỏ là chưa cài được
<vubuntor586> a`
<vubuntor586> thay roi
<vubuntor586> dang chay roi ne
<vubuntor586> :D
<heroandtn3> uh
<heroandtn3> ngon rồi à
<vubuntor586> ngo ghe
<vubuntor586> bam nut nao ra cua so 3D
<vubuntor586> :-\
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: cửa sổ 3D nào?
<heroandtn3> chắc lại cube gì đó
<vubuntor586> thi co 1 cua so do
<vubuntor586> ra 1 cai hot
<vubuntor586> cai hop
<vubuntor586> 4 mat
<vubuntor586> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: cái đó là compiz,
<heroandtn3> nếu dùng unity thì tốt nhất đừng đụng đến cái đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: cái đó nên cài với bản Ubuntu cũ, không có unity, vì nghe đồn compiz với unity không tương thích với nhau tốt lắm
<heroandtn3> còn nếu muốn dùng cái đó thì chuyển về GNOME 2 rồi cái ccsm vào
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: "moi xai dc 3 bua" thì bạn nên chịu khó tự tìm hiểu nha, vì cái này mình chưa đụng tới...
<vubuntor586> :d
<vubuntor586> minh dang xai gnome 2 ma
<vubuntor586> Gnome 2.32.1
<heroandtn3> thế thì bạn cài ccsm vào
<vubuntor586> uhm
<heroandtn3> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: thuần Gnome 2, chứ không có unity ở ngoài :D
<heroandtn3> rồi vào menu ứng dụng tìm cái Compiz Advanced Manager gì đó
<vubuntor586> uhm
<vubuntor586> ban oi
<vubuntor586> sao down ve roi
<vubuntor586> ma trong menu ung dung ko co
<vubuntor586> :|
<heroandtn3> bạn vào terminal cõ ccsm rồi enter xem sao
<vubuntor586> dc roi
<vubuntor586> no ra 1 cua so
<vubuntor586> :D
<heroandtn3> rồi
<vubuntor586> bam cai gi de may cai cua so kia hien ra
<heroandtn3> bạn tự tìm và chỉnh trong đó
<vubuntor586> :D
<vubuntor586> uhm
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-07
<vubuntor770> may minh bi mat het thanh ben tren voi unity roi gio lam sao lay lai cac pro oj, giup minh gap gap vs, thanks :x
<vubuntor770> ola
<vubuntor770> co ai khong
<vubuntor770> @ChanServ ?
<vubuntor770> may minh bi mat het thanh ben tren voi unity roi gio lam sao lay lai cac pro oj, giup minh gap gap vs, thanks :x
<vubuntor770> ko co ai het vay troi
<heroandtn3> ?
<vubuntor770> neu co ai doc dc tin nay va co the giup minh vui long pm minh voi
<vubuntor770> may minh bi mat het thanh ben tren voi unity roi gio lam sao lay lai cac pro oj, giup minh gap gap vs, thanks :x
<vubuntor770> man hinh gio con 1 cai firefox
<heroandtn3> bạn reset lại Unity là ổn thôi
<vubuntor770> reset lam sao bna
<heroandtn3> chắc bạn nghịch cái compiz đúng không?
<vubuntor770> dung
<vubuntor770> so that
<vubuntor770> minh moi xai, nghe bao chinh lai trong do cho no nhe may lap
<heroandtn3> bạn bấm Alt+F2 rồi gõ unity --reset
<vubuntor770> roi
<vubuntor770> duoc roi
<vubuntor770> mung qua
<vubuntor770> xai linux kieu nay thi hu hon
<vubuntor770> :))
<vubuntor770> cam on ban heroandtn3 nhiu nhe!
<heroandtn3> ko có gì
<vubuntor770> ban oi
<Tux|Died> vubuntor770: ăn thua gì
<vubuntor770> minh nen chinh lai font nhu the nao nhin cho no tham mi (tieng viet hien thi may chu co dau nhin cho duoc dc ay)
<Tux|Died> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor770> ok
<heroandtn3> trước tiên bạn nên đọc wiki
<heroandtn3> vấn đề khó hơn thì google
<heroandtn3> khó hơn nữa thì mang hỏi mọi người trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor770> ok
<vubuntor770> cam on 2 ban nhiu nha
<vubuntor770> minh doc ti da
<sama> test
<linuxfan> các bác cho e hỏi cài đặt DHCP cho centos
<linuxfan> e mới nhập môn và rất khoái linux
<sama> dis ngu, ko biet thi len google search, vao day hoi lam j
<Stanley00> sama: làm gì mà căng thẳng thế bạn?
<Stanley00> linuxfan: bạn định cài dhcp là dhcp server ấy hả?
<linuxfan> mình đã dùng lệnh yum install dhcp nhưng bị báo lỗi
<linuxfan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660248/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<linuxfan> đó là lỗi
<Stanley00> linuxfan: bạn chờ chút nhá, mình không dùng contos nên không rành :(
<sama> bạn phải add centos Repositories, thì mới cài dc, add thế nào thì mình ko biết bạn search google
<sama> >> /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<linuxfan>  /msg nickserv register hoang anhhoangit@gmail.com
<CoconutCrab> ok
<nobawk> {3
<vubuntor316> ai giúp mình về cài giao diện mac cho ubuntu với
<vubuntor316> mình đang dùng 11.o4
<vubuntor316> help
<GeekComp> vubuntor316: đọc trong 4rum đi bạn
<vubuntor316> mình đọc rồi
<vubuntor316> nhưng khi chạy file install nó chì hiện của sổ rồi mất luôn
<vubuntor316> hãy bị lỗi gì không biết
<vubuntor316> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor316> có cài song song 10.10 với 11.04 đc không nhỉ
<vubuntor078> alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor078: cha`o ba.n
<vubuntor078> ban oi
<vubuntor078> co the cai them win ubuntu
<vubuntor078> tren o dia ao ?
<vubuntor078> dc khong
<vubuntor078> may minh co win 7 roi
<Stanley00> win ubuntu nghia la sao vay ban?
<vubuntor078> thi cai them hệ điều hành ubuntu
<vubuntor078> máy đã có win 7 rồi
<vubuntor078> giờ muốn cài thêm
<vubuntor078> ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor078: vay ban len trang wiki cua dien dan ay, tren do huong dan day du roi
<Stanley00> #vnluser
<vubuntor078> nó nói là phải có đỉa cài dặt
<vubuntor078> nhưng mình muốn cài trên file izo
<vubuntor078> iso
<vubuntor078> nghĩa là mình muốn cài thêm hệ điều hành ubuntu trên file iso
<vubuntor078> thì phải làm sao
<Stanley00> hmm, tren hay la tu*`? xin loi may minh hien khong go Tieng Viet duoc,
<vubuntor078> từ
<n0bawk> từ?
<vubuntor078> ví dụ máy không có ổ đỉa CDROM  đi
<n0bawk> cài từ file iso thì nhét vào usb
<n0bawk> rồi dùng grub4dos mà cài :3
<vubuntor078> ò ò
<vubuntor078> chÆ°a thá»­
<vubuntor078> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor078> các lệnh trong ubuntu
<vubuntor078> có khác với asian server linux không
<vubuntor078> 2 cái đó khác nhau cơ bản những gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor078: ko thì dùng ubootnetin
<n0bawk> vubuntor078: lệnh thì chắc cũng ko khác nhau lắm
<n0bawk> vubuntor078: khác nhau software version -> feature
<n0bawk> khác nhau configuration và một số tool để quản lý
<vubuntor078> ok thanks
<vubuntor078> ví dụ mình cài bản ubuntu 8.0
<vubuntor078> giờ làm sao nâng cấp lên
<vubuntor078> phải chạy gói gì
<vubuntor078> để nâng cấp lên last version
<n0bawk> vubuntor078: vào synaptics chỉnh lại rồi sẽ có chỗ hỏi upgrade
<n0bawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor078: synaptic hoặc software source
<afterlastangel> :D
<samaclacda> aloxo
<vubuntor489> hi anh em
<vubuntor739> Co anh em nao chi toi conet cai dcom voi. Tim hoai ma lam cung khong duoc
<vubuntor666> alooooooooo
<vubuntor666> co ai ko
<vubuntor666> cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor666> way
<vubuntor666> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-30
<vubuntor354> mình nghe nói có bản custom ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor354> đã tải về
<vubuntor354> nhưng không biết cài như thế nào
<vubuntor354> ai biết khong
<heroandtn3> cho mình cái link bạn tải bản đó được ko?
<vubuntor354> 15 link mediafire
<vubuntor354> tải và nối file thành công
<vubuntor354> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/30-phut-co-ngay-ubuntu-12-04-tieng-viet-qua-du-de-dung-co-ban-1877450.html
<vubuntor354> ở trên vnzoom
<NgoHuy> bọn vnzoom chỉ được cái mồm chứ có hiểu Ubuntu khác Lubuntu chỗ nào đâu
<NgoHuy> :|
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor354: đồng chí mà máu chơi game hoặc phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào windoof thì tốt nhất là đừng cài:)
<vubuntor354> ai giúp cài bản custom ubuntu đi
<vubuntor354> 12.04
<NgoHuy> Tổng dung lượng file: 1,4 GB
<NgoHuy> =>> dung lượng lạ quá
<vubuntor749> Mấy bạn cho mình hỏi, mình nên cài U trên ổ C hay ổ đĩa khác vậy. Vì ổ C mình còn dung lượng hơi khiêm tốn.
<heroandtn3> bạn phải cài trên phân vùng riêng
<heroandtn3> ko thể cài chung với ổ nào được
<vubuntor749> Khi mình tải file cài đặt về. Giải nén iso đã có Wubi. Khi mình nhấp chuột chạy wubi thì vào cài đặt lun bạn à
<heroandtn3> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_Windows
<supybot_zombie> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ Windows – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor749> Cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều. Cho mình hỏi thêm tí nữa. cài trên wubi thì chạy có ổn đinh không? và khi xóa U đi có phức tạp không?
<heroandtn3> chạy ổn định
<heroandtn3> xóa U như gỡ phần mềm trên WIndows
<heroandtn3> nói chung là đơn giản
<vubuntor749> Vậy thì không còn gì phải lăng tăng nữa
<vubuntor749> hiện đã có win 8
<vubuntor749> cài thêm U thui
<vubuntor749> cảm ơn các bạn trong diễn đàn U nhiều
<vubuntor726> chào các bạn, ai có kinh nghiệm về install&setup PacketFence giúp mình với
<n0bawk> mỗi tội là chạy trên wubi ko ngon = chạy trên ổ đĩa cứng thật :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor726: có vấn đề gì?
<n0bawk> giúp mà ko biết phải giúp cái gì thì ... :3
<vubuntor833> Cho mình hỏi, mình đang sử dụng Window 7, khi cài thêm Ubuntu 11.07 chạy song song thì đèn màn hình bên Ubutun không cháy?
<vubuntor833> Mình đang sử dụng máy tính Acer Aspire 4736, mình có thử update driver đồ họa nhưng vẫn không thành công, nhờ các anh chị, các bạn giúp mình
<vubuntor834> Các bạn trong forum cho mình hỏi: Mình mới cài U 12.4 chiều nay. Nhưng máy chạy rất chậm. Mở ứng dụng chừng 2-3s mới hiển thị. Máy mình core 2 dual, ram 2gb
<vubuntor339> co cai giup em xem cai loi nay voi
<vubuntor339> Media change: please insert the disc labeled  'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<kid__> ẹc
<kid__> nửa đêm rồi mà vẫn ngồi cài à
<vubuntor339> hi
<vubuntor339> em ngich clear cache apt
<vubuntor346> ai biet giup em voi di
<kid__> làm đến chỗ nào thì có lỗi này vậy@
<vubuntor346> cu cai cai j no cung bao vay ca
<vubuntor346> @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> đi ngủ đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<vubuntor346> :((
<kid__> the best advise
<kid__> :)
<vubuntor346> em khong muon cai lai dau
<vubuntor346> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor346: lỗi này
<Tux|Ubuntu> vô software sources
<Tux|Ubuntu> xóa cái CD ROM đi là xong
<vubuntor346> sao a
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor346> de em thu
<vubuntor346> ma trong etc/apt ha a
<Tux|Ubuntu> Software Sources trong Ubuntu Software Center
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc trong sources.list
<vubuntor346> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)]/ precise main restricted
<vubuntor346> dong nay dung k anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor346: xóa đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo apt-get update lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<kid__> okay
<vubuntor346> cam on cac anh nhes
<vubuntor346> cac apt clear cache co bi loi gi k anh
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-31
<vubuntor692> chao cac ban
<vubuntor692> may Ubuntu cua minh dang gap loi nay
<vubuntor692> khoi dong may len la bi
<vubuntor692> error: file not found
<vubuntor692> grub rescue>
<vubuntor692> lỗi như trên là lỗi gì vậy các bạn
<vubuntor692> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor692> khởi động máy báo lỗi
<vubuntor692> error: file not found
<vubuntor692> grub rescue>
<vubuntor692> là lỗi gì vậy các bạn
<favadi> vubuntor692: là xóa mất grub rồi chứ sao
<vubuntor025> ca nha oi
<vubuntor025> co ai giup minh ty hok\
<vubuntor025> help me
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor025> to moi mua cai lelono g360 cai san ubuntu
<vubuntor025> to muon cai win xp  nhung khong duoc
<favadi> vậy thì sang channel của microsoft hỏi
<vubuntor025> ek
<NgoHuy> =))
<vubuntor025> hok giup dc minh ah
<vubuntor574> cho hoi cai bo go  lotusnotes tre ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor574> cho hoi cai bo go  lotusnotes tre ubuntu 10.10 ??? xin chi dan
<truongan> bạn gõ tiếng nước nào vậy
<truongan> đọc không hiểu
<vubuntor218> xin chao
<vubuntor218> cho hoi cach chinh do phan giai man hinh trong ubuntu 10.04
<n0bawk> vào chỗ system >> display
<vubuntor218> mình vào rồi nhưng không tìm thấy
<vubuntor218> có phải là thiếu card màn hình không
<vubuntor692> favadi xóa mất grub rồi
<vubuntor692> thế làm sao để pc hoạt động lại được
<vubuntor692> ngoài cách setup lại
<favadi> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<supybot_zombie> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor692> trời
<vubuntor692> nó còn không vào được desktop
<vubuntor692> mới khởi động lên đã báo lỗi vậy
<vubuntor692> không làm gì được hết
<vubuntor692> ở chế độ màn hình đen sì ấy
<vubuntor082> Chào mọi người !
<vubuntor082> Tôi là Quang hiện nay đang làm việc tại HN
<vubuntor082> Tôi có câu hỏi mong mọi người giúp với
<vubuntor082> Làm thế nào lấy lại phân vùng ổ cứng sau khi cài Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor082> Cảm ơn mọi người.
<favadi> vubuntor692: bạn đã đọc xong bài mình đưa chưa?
<vubuntor692> mình đọc nhưng cung không thể hiểu được hết
<vubuntor692> dù sao cũng cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor692> nhưng mình thấy nó thực hiện khi Ubuntu đang hoạt động bình thường
<vubuntor692> còn máy của mình thi Ubuntu đang bị lỗi
<vubuntor692> làm gì mà vào Terminal mà gõ lệnh được
<truongan> vubuntor692, boot bằng đĩa liveCD dùng để cài
<truongan> sau đó làm theo
<vubuntor692> ok, thansk bạn rất nhiều
<vubuntor692> mình sẽ làm theo như bạn
<vubuntor692> nếu có kq gì sẽ thông báo cho các bạn biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> I'm not like them, but i can pretend
<Tux|Ubuntu> The sun is gone, but i have a light
<Tux|Ubuntu> The day is done, but i'm having fun
<Tux|Ubuntu> I think i'm dumb, or maybe just happy
<Tux|Ubuntu> Think i'm just happy
<Tux|Ubuntu> Think i'm just happy
<Tux|Ubuntu> Think i'm just happy
<n0bawk> :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.tienphong.vn/xa-hoi/586706/Dung-den-do-mot-thieu-nu-bi-xe-can-chet-tpov.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: Dừng đèn đỏ, một thiếu nữ bị xe cán chết - Tiền Phong Online (at www.tienphong.vn)
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://vnexpress.net/gl/xa-hoi/giao-duc/2012/07/nhung-bai-van-gay-soc-ve-me-muoi-than-tuong/
<Tux|Ubuntu> Các cháu thật là can đảm
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://dantri.com.vn/c20/s20-624822/mua-giong-toan-mien-bac-ha-noi-co-the-ngap-ung.htm
<supybot_zombie> Title: Mưa giông toàn miền Bắc, Hà Nội có thể ngập úng - Xã hội - Dân trí (at dantri.com.vn)
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://diaoc.tuoitre.vn/Index.aspx?ArticleID=504385&ChannelID=204
<supybot_zombie> Title: .: Tuổi trẻ Online - Địa ốc :. (at diaoc.tuoitre.vn)
<vubuntor101> chào mọi người
<vubuntor101> mọi người có thể cho em một ví dụ đơn giản về create procedure đc không ?
<vubuntor101> em làm đã mấy ngày nay nhưng vẫn không biết lỗi do đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm channel
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<vubuntor101> vậy phải vào đâu hỏi hả các bác
<vubuntor101> mong các bác chỉ lối cho em
<vubuntor101> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor101: no, no mình nói là mình nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> không phải bạn
<kid___> lolz
<vubuntor101> :D
<vubuntor101> chắc thôi vậy !
<vubuntor101> cám ơn mấy bác
<vubuntor717> Mong anh em giúp đỡ gấp
<vubuntor717> Tình hình là đang cài 12.04
<vubuntor717> nhưng cài xong thì đến lượt update
<vubuntor717> đã 3 tiếng trôi qua mà update hok có xong. Tức mình shutdown đăng nhập lại thì bị lỗi. Các anh em giúp đỡ giùm
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> hỏi NgoHuy với luffy|sunshine kìa
<C4NoC> vubuntor717,
<C4NoC> vubuntor717, thôi cài lại đi cho lẹ
<vubuntor717> hic
<NgoHuy> ném đã cho em ah anh
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> xóa cái file lock spt-get đi
<NgoHuy> rồi updatw lại
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> apt
<vubuntor717> file nằm ở đâu bạn
<NgoHuy> nó nằm đâu chỗ /var/apt thì phải
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> đánh lại cái lệnh sudo apt-get update thử đi
<NgoHuy> nó chỉ chỗ cái file đó cho
<NgoHuy> D
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor717> tình hình là đăng nhập vào màn hình trống trơn không có gì cả
<NgoHuy> nó ghi nhận chưa hoàn tất quá trình đó àm
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor717> chỉ có ở góc phải phía trên là mấy nút shutdown và nút biểu tượng mạng thui
<NgoHuy> ctrl+alt+f2
<NgoHuy> nhảy vào đó đăng nhập
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor717> cảm ơn bạn NgoHuy
<vubuntor717> đẻ chuyển sang đăng nhập lại thử phát nữa
<NgoHuy> ack
<NgoHuy> khoan
<vubuntor717> hok được qua làm phiện bạn tiếp
<NgoHuy> qua đó chỉ có console thôi
<vubuntor717> sao bạn
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor717> hic
<NgoHuy> là dòng lệnh thôi
<vubuntor717> vậy làm sao
<NgoHuy> ghi lại mấy lệnh cần thiết trước nhé :)
<vubuntor717> oki\
<NgoHuy> cần xóa cái lock apt đi thì rm filename :)
<vubuntor717> chỉ 1 cái thui đúng hem
<NgoHuy> uhm
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor717> bây giờ trình tự là thế này
<NgoHuy> ps -u username xem còn cái nào đang chạy dpkg không nữa :)
<vubuntor717> đăng nhập lại u
<NgoHuy> uhm
<vubuntor717> bấm tổ hợp phím ctrl + all+f2
<NgoHuy> uhm
<NgoHuy> nếu không đăng nhập được thì bấm cái đó
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor717> vào /var/apt
<vubuntor717> xóa cái lock gì đấy đúng hok bạn
<Mandalord> hình như là đây nè: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<vubuntor717> oki bạn
<vubuntor906> bác NgoHuy còn đó ko vậy
<NgoHuy> còn bác :D
<vubuntor906> tình hình là đã tìm thấy file lock spt-get
<vubuntor906> đăng nhập được vào hệ thống
<vubuntor906> nhưng ko xóa được
<vubuntor906> còn cahs nào đơn giản không bác NgoHuy
<vubuntor906> mới lần đầu cài U nên chả biết gì hết trơn
<NgoHuy> sudo rm nó :D
<vubuntor906> Cài U lại có nhanh hơn không bác
<NgoHuy> nhanh :D
<NgoHuy> 15 phút
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor906> nhưng để tránh trường hợp như vừa làm
<vubuntor906> bạn có góp ý gì mình trong quá trình cài đặt lại ko?
<NgoHuy> không bạn ah
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> cài đặt thì đâu có gì để nói :)
<vubuntor906> vậy lúc nãy là lỗi gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor906> mình cài đặt mất hơn 3 tiếng
<vubuntor906> mà vẫn ko xong cứ thấy ddowwn gì đó hoài
<Mandalord> vubuntor906: bạn chạy sudo apt-get update mất 3h?
<vubuntor906> từ lúc kích vào wubi để cài đặt
<vubuntor906> đến khi shutdown (vì chờ lâu quá) mất 3 h
<Mandalord> khoan
<NgoHuy> ọc
<Mandalord> bạn chạy wubi xong
<Mandalord> restart
<NgoHuy> vậy nãy giờ tưởng bạn update
<NgoHuy> +_+
<Mandalord> boot vào linux
<Mandalord> rồi sao nữa
<vubuntor906> vì mình giải nén file iso trong ổ cứng
<vubuntor906> nến chạy wubi trực tiếp lúc
<vubuntor906> lên cái bảng để mình điền tên đăng nhập, mật khẩu và chịn ổ để cài
<Mandalord> giải nén?
<vubuntor906> mình down về file iso mà
<Mandalord> cái file iso ko cần giải nén ra
<Mandalord> cứ để nguyên thế mà chạy
<vubuntor906> ặc
<vubuntor906> sao chạy được bác
<Mandalord> mình đoán là sau khi giải nén bạn xóa file iso đi?
<vubuntor906> file iso là để ghi đĩa mà
<vubuntor906> ko
<vubuntor906> mình vẫn để nguyên chung forder với file đã giải nén
<Mandalord> có chung folder với wubi ko
<vubuntor906> có bạn
<Mandalord> ồ
<Mandalord> cái file iso chung folder với wubi
<Mandalord> bạn chạy wubi, wubi chạy mãi ko dừng
<Mandalord> thế là bạn tắt máy?
<vubuntor906> đúng
<vubuntor906> đúng ý chang như bạn nói
<Mandalord> ảo nhể
<vubuntor906> hic. là sao bạn?
<Mandalord> thế lúc bạn tắt đi cái wubi nó hiện lên dòng chữ gì
<Mandalord> cái dòng ngay phía trên cái thanh chỉ % cài đặt được ấy
<vubuntor906> mình nhớ là không
<Mandalord> chà
<vubuntor906> nó đang ddowwn cái gói ngôn ngữ gì đấy
<Mandalord> uhm
<Mandalord> cái gói đấy khá lớn
<Mandalord> nếu mạng kém quá ko down dc thì chắc là nó cũng ko dừng đâu
<Mandalord> thế này nhé
<Mandalord> cứ thử lại xem sao
<Mandalord> Bạn remove ubuntu đi
<vubuntor906> mình đã remove rồi
<Mandalord> ok
<Mandalord> thế để cái wubi ở chung 1 chỗ với file iso rồi chạy lại wubi
<vubuntor906> rùi
<vubuntor906> chờ mình tí
<vubuntor906> mình chạy lại wubi
<Mandalord> à mà máy bạn là 32bit hay 64 bit
<vubuntor906> 32 bit bạn
<vubuntor906> wubi đã hiển thị
<Mandalord> bản cài ubuntu là 32 bit?
<vubuntor906> đúng rùi bạn. Mình ddoowwn 32 bit
<Mandalord> thế thì cứ chạy thôi
<vubuntor906> giờ mình chọn ổ cài đặt và pass. ĐÚng ko bạn?
<Mandalord> đúng rồi
<Mandalord> ổ nào cũng dc ko quan trọng
<vubuntor906> rồi
<Mandalord> nếu dc rồi thì cứ chạy
<vubuntor906> oki
<vubuntor906> nó đang chạy 2 cái thanh màu xanh
<Mandalord> bình thường mình cài bằng wubi mất khoảng 15 phút, máy mình khá nhanh
<vubuntor906> máy mình core 2 đual. ram 2 gb mà
<vubuntor906> đau có quá yếu
<Mandalord> thế nên nếu mọi thứ ổn thỏa mình nghĩ máy bạn mất 30 min là tối đa
<vubuntor906> rùi
<Mandalord> còn phụ thuộc tốc độ internet chứ bạn
<vubuntor906> hoàn thành
<vubuntor906> bảo mình reboot lại hay reboot sau
<Mandalord> luôn và ngay:D
<NgoHuy> reboot đi bạn :)
<vubuntor906> rùi
<vubuntor906> như vậy là nó khởi động lại và vào ubuntu
<vubuntor906> giống như lần trước mình cài
<vubuntor906> lần trước mình cài
<Mandalord> ờ đúng rồi
<vubuntor906> sau khi đăng nhập vào ubuntu
<Mandalord> à tắt phăng cái update đi
<vubuntor906> nó sẽ bắt đầu update
<vubuntor906> hèn chi
<Mandalord> cái đó nó chầm chậm thế nào đó
<NgoHuy> nó check
<Mandalord> cứ update = lệnh cho lành
<vubuntor906> mình để cho nó update nên ra nông nỗi đấy
<NgoHuy> sau đó nó kết nối
<NgoHuy> lại check
<NgoHuy> =))
<Mandalord> ko hẳn
<Mandalord> tại bản cài cũ mà có nhiều cái cần update quá
<NgoHuy> mình để chế độ detail
<Mandalord> download mãi ko hết chứ ko phải nó lỗi
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> uhm
<vubuntor906> vậy mình tắt cái update đi đúng ko
<Mandalord> tắt đi
<NgoHuy> cứ terminal mà táng
<NgoHuy> :D
<Mandalord> mở terminal lên
<vubuntor906> rồi update bằng cahs nào bạn
<Mandalord> sudo apt-get update
<NgoHuy> mình chả abo giờ update bằng gui :D
<vubuntor906> ồ
<NgoHuy> sudo spt-get upgrade :)
<vubuntor906> cảm ơn 2 bạn nhiều
<NgoHuy> apt
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor906> giờ thử lại lần nữa
<Mandalord> cả dist-upgrade nữa vì có kernel mới rồi
<NgoHuy> bạn cùng bản bao nhieu thế
<NgoHuy> +_+
<vubuntor906> 12.04 bạn
<NgoHuy> dist-upgrade nó chơi lên cả bản mới nữa thì khổ
<NgoHuy> +_+
<NgoHuy> uhm hum
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor906> à
<vubuntor906> bạn Mandalord và Ngô Huy cho mình xin sđt và tên đi
<vubuntor906> có gì liên lạc
<Mandalord> thôi khỏi channel đây dc rồi
<vubuntor906> oki
<vubuntor906> vậy cảm ơn 2 bạn
<vubuntor906> chúc buổi tối ngủ ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-01
<vubuntor492> cho mình hỏi cách đưa Firefox ra ngoài Desktop trong Fedora 17 với :(
<C4NoC> cầm kéo ra
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor492> ko kéo dc
<vubuntor492> kéo ra là nó tự mở Firefox
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thế à
<C4NoC> fedora 17 xài gnome 3 hay gì
<vubuntor492> click chuột phải vào cũng ko có Add to Desktop như trong CentOS :(
<vubuntor492> lúc cài đặt mình nhớ mình chọn là Gnome, nhưng ko nhớ Gnome mấy
<C4NoC> http://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=icon%20to%20desktop%20gnome%203&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CE8QtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dhy3r8H39-aU&ei=vpgYUIDhBojOrQfNoICABA&usg=AFQjCNFpMq22YHP0mQg1wwMWXTw4SaqR4w
<C4NoC> http://joesteiger.com/2011/07/02/enable-desktop-icons-and-right-click-gnome-3-gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-04/
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> vubuntor492: đọc theo rồi làm đi
<supybot_zombie> Title: Enable Desktop Icons and Right Click ~ Gnome 3 (Gnome Shell) Ubuntu 11.04 (at joesteiger.com)
<vubuntor492> mình đã cài yum install gnome-tweak-tool -y rồi
<vubuntor492> nhưng ko thấy nó xuất hiện trong mục Application nhỉ
<C4NoC>  vào terminal mà gõ
<vubuntor492> làm theo cái hướng dẫn "Open dconf by pressing alt + f2 and running:>  dconf-editor" thì báo "Command NOT FOUND" @@
<vubuntor492> làm theo cái Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy3r8H39-aU thì ko dc
<supybot_zombie> Title: How to create shortcut on desktop in gnome 3 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor492> click chuột phải ko thấy "Create Luncher" luôn
<vubuntor492> help help?
<vubuntor187>  chào các bác. số là em nghịch lệnh usermod nên giờ user của em không sudo được nữa.
<vubuntor187> em có vào recovery đẻ chạy lệnh "usermod -a -G adm user_name
<vubuntor187> nhưng cũng không khắc phục được. zậy em sai chỗ nào, trong ubuntu 12.04 có những user group nào ?
<vubuntor187> em phải gán cái user của em vào cái group nào . thank and waiting
<Mandalord> chỉ cần gắn vào group sudo là được
<Mandalord> ko thì su - vào root, chạy lệnh visudo mà chỉnh
<vubuntor187> Mandalord: hiện tại mình không sudo được mà sào su - được
<Mandalord> sao ko vào su - được? chưa enable root à
<vubuntor187> tức là mình dùng lệnh usermod mà không có -a nên nó loại user mình ra khỏi group admin luôn rồi
<vubuntor187> kinhlee is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Mandalord> ừ
<Mandalord> thì lệnh su - có liên quan gì đâu? login vào account root mà
<vubuntor187> lệnh su - nhập ở đâu anh? bây giờ mở terminal lên ở đây rồi nhập luôn được không ?
<Mandalord> dc chứ sao
<Mandalord> cứ mở terminal lên rồi su -
<vubuntor187> nhưng mà mình lúc setup xong đén giờ chưa có set passwd cho root
<vubuntor187> thì passwd nó là gi @@
<vubuntor187> Authentication failure
<Mandalord> chà
<Mandalord> thế thì có livecd hay live usb ko?
<vubuntor187> có
<Mandalord> được rồi
<Mandalord> boot vào usb nhé
<Mandalord> mở file /etc/sudoers
<Mandalord> ở cái dòng Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Mandalord> à nhầm
<Mandalord> dòng này # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<vubuntor187> mà anh cho hỏi sao mình đánh lệnh usermod -a -g admin user_nam nó bảo là group admin not exit vậy?
<vubuntor187> %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<vubuntor187> chỉnh lại thành như này phải không anh
<Mandalord> thêm vào bên dưới 1 dòng như sau: username ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Mandalord> rồi save lại
<Mandalord> đó
<Mandalord> nhưng mà nhớ kĩ nè
<vubuntor187> sao
<vubuntor187> sao anh
<Mandalord> trên usb cũng có đầy đủ thư mục /etc như trên đĩa cứng vậy
<Mandalord> thế nên phải mount vào ổ đĩa cứng
<Mandalord> tìm cái file /etc/sudoers trên đĩa cứng ấy
<vubuntor187> cai phan vung minh setup len la sda1
<vubuntor187> bay gio mount vao thi duong dan no se la nhu the nao anh?
<vubuntor187> minh chua hieu lam. bay gio minh vao live USB, mount phan vung setup ubuntu tren HDD sau do mo terminal go lenh su - visudo ../..//..//??
<vubuntor187> duong dan cua no se la nhu the nao
<vubuntor187> phan vung setup ubuntu tren hdd la sda1
<vubuntor465> Hi, có ai hỗ trợ mình vấn đề boot ubuntu dc ko
<Tux|Cold> vấn đề mô :D
<vubuntor465> ban đầu
<vubuntor465> mình dùng usb cài ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<vubuntor465> sau cài thêm win 7 trên ổ cứng
<vubuntor465> ổ ssd mình 120gb
<vubuntor465> mỗi cái mình cài 60gb
<vubuntor465> sau khi cài win 7 thì boot luôn ubuntu
<vubuntor465> vấn đề là
<vubuntor465> khi mình tính boot từ usb lại để chỉnh
<vubuntor465> thì khi boot usb nó chỉ ra màn hình đen thui
<vubuntor465> cài lại usb hay down bản ubuntu về lại
<vubuntor465> boot từ usb nó cũng chỉ ra 1 màn hình đen, đèn usb vẫn sáng
<vubuntor465> đính chính lại: sau khi cài win 7 nó boot win 7 luôn (trên ghi nhầm)
<vubuntor465> ai giúp mình với :((
<vubuntor306> co ai giup minh cai nay voi
<vubuntor306> hello
<Tux|Cold> lúc cài boot được
<Tux|Cold> thì lúc dùng USB boot cũng boot được
<Tux|Cold> chứ sao lại không boot được
<Tux|Cold> nghe vô lý quá
<vubuntor465> mình cũng ko hiểu
<vubuntor465> ban đầu cài ubuntu = usb bt`
<vubuntor465> xong cài win 7 = đĩa xong
<vubuntor306> cac ban oi giup minh cai nay voi
<vubuntor465> boot qua usb
<vubuntor465> nó đen thui màn hình
<vubuntor465> mình làm lại usb cũng vẫn bị
<vubuntor306> may minh cai Ubuntu = USB
<vubuntor306> ma ko boot = HDD dc
<Tux|Cold> mà fix boot thì dùng CLI cũng được
<Tux|Cold> chả cần dùng GUI đâu
<vubuntor306> we
<vubuntor465> từ khóa sreach google sao bạn
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor306: boot bằng HDD có nhiều cách
<Tux|Cold> grub2 với iso boot
<Tux|Cold> hoặc grub4dos là khác nhau
<Tux|Cold> thử cả 2 cách xem
<vubuntor465> ok
<vubuntor306> minh` bi the nay
<vubuntor465> nếu dùng  EasyBCD dc ko
<vubuntor465> mình đang tính thử
 * Tux|Cold cũng không biết ai với ai nữa lolz
<vubuntor306> oh , vay cac ban noi xong di roi minh noi
<vubuntor465> ...
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor306: bạn là không boot được từ USB
<Tux|Cold> chọn mấy cái options lúc boot xem
<Tux|Cold> acpi=off
<Tux|Cold> rồi safe graphics mode linh tinh ấy
<vubuntor306> oh no the nay
<Tux|Cold> ở menu lúc boot
<Tux|Cold> (lâu rồi chả nhớ)
<vubuntor465> ừ
<vubuntor465> mình off thử các option khác
<vubuntor465> nó vào dc usb
<vubuntor465> nhưng màn hình đen
<vubuntor465> thôi bạn tư vấn cho bác kia đi
<vubuntor465> mình rs máy thử đã
<vubuntor465> thanks
<vubuntor306> sau khi cai` xong
<vubuntor306> minh reboot
<vubuntor306> may no bao loi
<vubuntor306> file not found
<vubuntor306> --- /grub2/i386-pc/normal.mod
<vubuntor306>  entering rescue mode
<vubuntor306> ko boot dc vao he thong
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor306: vào lại live USB
<Tux|Cold> fix grub2
<Tux|Cold> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<supybot_zombie> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor306> live usb la cai usb minh dung de cai ubuntu do ha ban
<vubuntor306> ah , con 1 van de nua , sao minh tim tren store ma` hok co bo go TV nhi , search ibus-unikey ma ko co
<vubuntor025> cho mình hỏi là sao vào cái cmd
<vubuntor025> mình type ko dc vay cac ban
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor306: ừ
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor306: đấy không phải store :)
<Tux|Cold> ibus-unikey mặc định nó ở repo rồi
<vubuntor025> cái ter gì đấy
<Tux|Cold> tuy nhiên dùng Ubuntu-Software Center như không thấy
<vubuntor025> ukm
<vubuntor025> mình chưa biết dùng cái ibus nữa
<Tux|Cold> bạn có thể dùng lệnh sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey để cài
<Tux|Cold> còn không bạn tìm synaptic package manager
<Tux|Cold> đấy là công cụ quản lý package bằng GUI tuyệt vài
<Tux|Cold> vơi*
<Tux|Cold> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Cold> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor025> mình chưa type dc
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor025> với ter
<vubuntor025> thì làm sao install
<vubuntor306> oh , cam on ban nhiu` nhe
<vubuntor025> :(
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor025: terminal ?
<vubuntor025> ừ
<Tux|Cold> ờ thì sao :D
<vubuntor025> mình đanh dùng lubuntu
<vubuntor025> thấy có sẳn cái ibus
<vubuntor025> nhưng mà ko biết tùy chỉnh
<vubuntor025> giúp mình với
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor025: đọc 2 cái tut kia
<Tux|Cold> là hiểu
<vubuntor025> :(
<vubuntor025> dau đầu thật
<vubuntor025> ibus cài rồi
<vubuntor025> mà sao ko dùng dc
<Tux|Cold> bật cái keyboard preferences lên
<Tux|Cold> cài thêm input method
<vubuntor025> cài thế nào bạn
<vubuntor025> bật lên rùi này
<vubuntor025> ko ai giúp vậy ta
<vubuntor025> :(
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor025: đọc cái tut kia rồi tự giúp mình đi
<Tux|Cold> mày mò chút đi
<Tux|Cold> đến đó rồi
<vubuntor025> ôi
<vubuntor025> ngán quá
<vubuntor025> đã cố hết sức
<van7hu> hello mọi người.
<van7hu> có ai rành mua hàng amazon ko? cho mình hỏi chút.
<Tux|Cold> van7hu: amazon nó lại ăn hiếp người Việt à
<van7hu> uhm, ko
<van7hu> mình hỏi về cách mua hàng thôi mà,
<van7hu> nhưng có câu trả lời rồi.
<van7hu> Tux|Cold,
 * Tux|Cold cũng đang ức chế bọn amazon
<van7hu> mà cho mình hỏi
<van7hu> làm mastercard có đắt ko?
<Tux|Cold> mình không rõ mastercard
<Tux|Cold> nhưng loại debit chắc làm rẻ thôi
<Tux|Cold> còn tùy ngân hàng nữa
<Tux|Cold> mình dùng thẻ Visa thì Visa prepaid là miễn phí của ACB
<van7hu> bạn đã từng mua hàng của amazon chưa?
<Tux|Cold> mới đăng kí cái Amazon Web Services
<Tux|Cold> cơ mà mail đi mail lại cho mấy thằng amazon mà chưa giải quyết cho
<van7hu> thế bạn dùng gì để thanh toán?
<Tux|Cold> cứ bắt mình thay thế payment method trong khí nó check rồi rút tiền được rồi
<Tux|Cold> ức chế vkl
<van7hu> "|
 * van7hu đang đọc kỹ lại payment methods của amazon
<van7hu> mình định mua quyển sách, hem, khó quá.
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-02
<vubuntor031> chao` moi nguoi minh co van de muon hoi
<vubuntor031> co ai o do khong
<vubuntor031> hello
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> nois ddi banj
<vubuntor031> may minh sau khi cai xong ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor031> thi ko boot vao win dc nua
<vubuntor031> khi restart
<vubuntor031> no hien len bang Grup 2
<vubuntor031> minh chon Win 8
<NgoHuy> vậy có boot được vào Ubuntu không bạn
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> ah WIn8 thì không
<vubuntor031> no load vao ma ko khoi dong
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor031> khong co gi ca
<vubuntor031> dung may luon
<vubuntor031> Ubuntu thi dc
<NgoHuy> Win8 không boot được từ grub
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor031> minh dang dung ne
<vubuntor031> vay thi minh phai boot nhu the nao
<vubuntor031> de vao dc Win 8
<vubuntor031> bay h co rat nhieu tai lieu o trong do
<NgoHuy> từ Ubuntu không nhìn được phân vùng Win8 ah :)
<vubuntor031> de minh xem
<vubuntor031> nhin dc
<vubuntor031> thay dc toan bo
<NgoHuy> thì vứt nó qua Ubuntu đi
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> rồi xóa quách WIndows8 đi
<NgoHuy> :))
<NgoHuy> nói chứ dữ liệu còn htì cứ để đó
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> dùng U dần cho quen
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor031> minh co may tai lieu chi chay dc tren win thoi
<vubuntor031> file CHM ubuntu doc dc ko ban
<NgoHuy> được bạn
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> cài chmsee vào
<NgoHuy> ;)
<vubuntor031> ah, ban chi minh cach cai` bo go TV di
<vubuntor031> U co phan mem nao giong nhu IDM ben win hok
<NgoHuy> có
<NgoHuy> flashgot+wget hoặc axel
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> !give wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'give wiki' not found
<NgoHuy> !give vubuntuor031 wiki
<ubot2> NgoHuy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NgoHuy> :-))
<NgoHuy> bot ơi là bot
<vubuntor507> minh hoi cai nay
<vubuntor507> may minh moi khi sleep( suspend ) thi khong bat day duoc nua
<vubuntor507> may tu cup nguon , khoi dong lai thi bi treo
<vubuntor507> sau do tat may , reboot lai thi moi vo dc
<vubuntor507> minh da cai phan vung Swap ma van bi
<Mandalord> phân vùng swap hình như chỉ dùng hibernate thôi, ko dùng cho Suspend thì phải
<Mandalord> khi bật máy sau khi suspend thì có thông báo lỗi gì ko?
<vubuntor533> help me
<vubuntor533> mình có cái này muốn hỏi
<vubuntor533> máy mình hiện giờ có vấn đề khi sleep
<vubuntor533> sau khi sleep , bật máy lên thì máy không lên mà cúp nguồn luôn
<vubuntor533> vậy là phải restart lại từ đầu
<vubuntor533> bi h làm sao để khắc phục đây
<Mandalord> laptop har?
<vubuntor533> uhm
<Mandalord> có 1 số laptop ko sleep được
<vubuntor533> vậy là mình thuộc diện vô phương cứu chữa hả bạn
<Mandalord> để mình tìm xem thế nào đã
<Mandalord> ko có thông báo lỗi gì à?
<vubuntor533> ko có thông báo gì cả
<vubuntor533> cứ thề mà sụp nguồn ah
<Mandalord> http://superuser.com/questions/137259/suspended-laptop-cannot-wake-up-ubuntu
<supybot_zombie> Title: Suspended Laptop Cannot Wake Up - Ubuntu - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Mandalord> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9261807
<supybot_zombie> Title: [SOLVED] Cannot suspend or hibernate Asus N61J Laptop - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Mandalord> 2 cái trên có nói vấn đề gần giống đó, bạn thử xem sao?
<vubuntor533> cách thứ 2 mình đã làm rồi
<vubuntor533> mà không dc
<Mandalord> thế thì quả thật mình cũng ko biết làm thế nào nữa
<Mandalord> thấy lỗi này có từ thời 8.04 rồi
<vubuntor575> chào các anh chị :)
<vubuntor575> em đang gặp chút rắc rối
<vubuntor575> mong anh chị giúp đỡ
<vubuntor575> :)
<vubuntor575> Em có tải về 1 file .tar.gr
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor575> em chuyển về thư mục chứa nó = lệnh CD rùi
<vubuntor575> giờ muốn cài nó thì dùng lệnh gì vậy ạ?
<vubuntor575> giúp em với
<vubuntor575> thanks nhìu :)
<C4NoC> cài cái gì á?
<vubuntor575> @@@@
<vubuntor575> chả là em đang thử cài cái conky
<vubuntor575> tải file của nó dạng .tar.gr về thư mục downloads rùi
<vubuntor575> giờ dùng lệnh gì để cài nó vậy anh?
<vubuntor575> :D
<vubuntor575> @@
<vubuntor212> Toi dang dung Kubuntu ban 12.04; gap kho khan ve cai dat go tieng Viet bang iBus
<vubuntor212> cu the toi da lam nhung buoc nhu sau
<vubuntor212> Cai iBus tu Software Centre, them reposity tu Ubuntu VN de cai iBus unikey tu Muon software pack
<vubuntor212> Sau do lam them nhung buoc nhu huong dan tren dien dan
<vubuntor212> nhung khi chon input, phan vietnamese bi mo` di, khong an chon duoc
<vubuntor212> da khoi dong lai may de cho iBus hoat dong, nhung van khong duoc
<vubuntor212> Rat mong duoc su tro giup
<C4NoC> ibus-qt
<C4NoC> xem cài cái này chưa
<vubuntor746> em moi hoc linux nen ko biet cau lenh chuyen nguoi dung
<CoconutCrab> su
<vubuntor746> lenh tao nguoi dung moi ko tuy chon
<CoconutCrab> nghe như bài tập
<CoconutCrab> -> google
<NgoHuy> adduser
<NgoHuy> useradd
<vubuntor746> cho em hoi lenh tim tien trinh loi a
<NgoHuy> tieenfs trinhf looix laf sao
<NgoHuy> ?
<NgoHuy> tiến trình lỗi là sao
<vubuntor746> da thôi
<vubuntor746> cai đấy khó quá
<vubuntor746> em ko hiểu nữa
<NgoHuy> troll chỗ khác nhé
<vubuntor746> vâng
<vubuntor746> tạo người dùng mới để đăng nhập bình thường a
<vubuntor746> như là tạo người dùng mới là user1 đăng nhập bình thường a
<CoconutCrab> hỏi bài tập thì đi google đi
<vubuntor746> cho em hỏi để người dùng đăng nhập có dấu nhắc root thì làm thế nào a?
<NgoHuy> ys banj laf sao
<NgoHuy> :)
<vubuntor746> khi tao user mới,khi đăng nhập có dấu nhắc root
<vubuntor746> túc là dấu ~#
<NgoHuy> su
<vubuntor746> có lẽ là ko pải anh ơi
<vubuntor746> cho em hoi xóa tài khoản người dùng với lệnh vi
<NgoHuy> gg đi
<vubuntor511> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi lần đầu tiên sử dụng ubuntu có nên cài bản 10.04 hay ko, thấy nhiều bạn nói là bản 12.04 đổi giao diện gì đấy trông khó dùng
<Mandalord> cài 12.04 đi
<Mandalord> 10.04 hình như hêt support thì phải
<Mandalord> 12.04 ko thích thì có thể cài lại giao diện cũ dc
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-03
<vubuntor730> hello
<vubuntor730> có ai hok
<vubuntor730> giúp mình chút
<vubuntor821> Hi, Would you like guide me how to write Vietnamese in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? May I install ibus unikey? How to install it?
<NgoHuy> apt-get install
<vubuntor821> oh I think so. Thank you so much!
<vubuntor821> but what 's the corect name of package?
<vubuntor821> I got a message: E: Unable to locate package unikey
<C4NoC> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn vubuntor821 nói tiếng anh khá nhể
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu vào cái hỏi tiếng Việt luôn
<NgoHuy> :))
<vubuntor536> cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor536> co ai cho em hoi chut duoc  k
<vubuntor536> co ai giup e voi
<NgoHuy> ?
<vubuntor536> lenh sudo va gksudo thi nen dung cai nao vay a
<vubuntor510> nen dung sudo hay gksudo vay a
<n0bawk> dùng cái nào cũng đc
<n0bawk> với ứng dụng cần đồ hoạ thì dùng gksudo
<n0bawk> còn lại dùng sudo :3
<vubuntor510> da.  e  cam on
<vubuntor510> cho e hoi chut nua
<vubuntor510> nen dung luon root hay tao 1 user ha a
<Bacta> Hi! Why do Viet girls always say "hi hi"?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bacta: mình không biết =]]
<CoconutCrab> tưởng bacta là người new zealand
<CoconutCrab> làm mấy cái chip gì đó
<Bacta> Chao ban! Praise Ho Chim Minh!
<Bacta> Wait, Ho Chi Minh
<Bacta> Chim is a bad word
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk -> biết hơn
 * CoconutCrab goes back to lurking
<Bacta> I've got 20 Viet friends on FB
<Bacta> Mostly girls
<Bacta> And they always say "hi hi" in their pics
<Bacta> What does it mean?
<Bacta> Is it like a laugh?
<CoconutCrab> yeah
<CoconutCrab> 'tee hee' in English
<Bacta> http://instagram.com/p/N3iIKvMlUU/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Photo by yingiecutie Instagram (at instagram.com)
<CoconutCrab> ew... hí hí is actually a bit different from hi hi
<CoconutCrab> somewhat mischievous
<Bacta> ah
<Bacta> My ex gf was Vietnamese
<Bacta> Well actually - her parents were Chinese born in Vietnam
<Bacta> Would she still be considered Vietnamese?
<CoconutCrab> well, I consider anyone with VN citizenship Vietnamese
<CoconutCrab> they lived in Vietnam?
<Bacta> Yep, born there
<CoconutCrab> or left Vietnam back in 1979?
<Bacta> My ex's grandparents were born in China
<Bacta> No they stayed in VN
<CoconutCrab> I see
<Bacta> But the government made things very very hard for them
<CoconutCrab> Vietnamese then
<Bacta> Apparently they were classified as a "capitalist family"
<Bacta> no idea how that works..
<CoconutCrab> those were bad times for people with Chinese lineage
<CoconutCrab> wait, they lived in the South?
<CoconutCrab> not northerner
<Bacta> Yep
<CoconutCrab> ah right
<Bacta> This was all under Socialism
<Bacta> But now all families in VN are considered "capitalist families"?
<CoconutCrab> the new government stripped all Sino-Vietnamese familiies
<CoconutCrab> hmm, maybe :)
<Bacta> Yep
<CoconutCrab> let's see, my relative
<Bacta> They had all their stuff taken from them
<CoconutCrab> father: worker, mother: farmer, son: worker, daughter: teacher
<CoconutCrab> glorious socialist family, tee hee
<CoconutCrab> (mine is different though)
<Bacta> I don't know why you guys continue to call yourself Socialist
<CoconutCrab> son-in-law: commissar, daughter-in-law: civil servant
<Bacta> I've been to Vietnam 5 times
<CoconutCrab> not me, ask those up there
<Bacta> It's even more capitalist than New Zealand
<Bacta> Apparently if you don't have medical insurance in VN you'll end up in a public hospital
<Bacta> I ended up in one once - it was awful
<CoconutCrab> you know, we have a word: 'social funded'
<CoconutCrab> I believe in the West it means 'funded by government tax'
<Bacta> Yep
<CoconutCrab> here it mean 'use people money'
<CoconutCrab> corporation, normal citizen etc...
<CoconutCrab> not the tax
<Bacta> Which is all well and good. But people in VN still need to buy health insurance if they want to get proper treatment
<CoconutCrab> I chuckled a bit at the contrary
<Bacta> So my question is this: Why does Vietnam still say it's Socialist?
<Bacta> :P
<CoconutCrab> officially we only aim to 'build a socialist country'
<CoconutCrab> then after that, 'communist'
<CoconutCrab> in reality, I believe we don't need to discuss that stuff further :)
<CoconutCrab> as everyone knows already
<Bacta> I know
<CoconutCrab> also, in theory, the model is good and, IMO, socialist oriented
<CoconutCrab> but....
<CoconutCrab> (a long pause)
<Bacta> I won't say anything more about that :P
<Bacta> I know what happens if you criticise the government
<CoconutCrab> I would say that it is the people nature
<CoconutCrab> we are in a troubling time, indeed
<CoconutCrab> but still have I hope in a brighter future
<Bacta> They kidnap you when you're sleeping and send you to a re-education camp where you learn lots about Ho Chi Minh :P
<CoconutCrab> believe*
<CoconutCrab> till then, got to work harder
<Bacta> Do you live in VN?
<CoconutCrab> sure
<CoconutCrab> in fact, I have never leave my country
<CoconutCrab> unless a few steps from the border counts
<CoconutCrab> left*
<Bacta> What part?
<CoconutCrab> the northern, or to be exact, the capital
<Bacta> Ah Hanoi
<CoconutCrab> (currently it is very hot here...)
<Bacta> When I was there it was 5 degress C
<Bacta> Crazily cold
<CoconutCrab> 32 Celcius degree
<CoconutCrab> at 9PM
<CoconutCrab> so, you were here back in 2008?
<Bacta> Do you know who I am?
<CoconutCrab> of course not :)
<Bacta> Then how do you know the year I went to Hanoi?
<CoconutCrab> I only know that you are from NZ, and an acquainted of n0bawk
<Bacta> :P
<CoconutCrab> or at least you know each other
<CoconutCrab> easy, that was the coldest year
<CoconutCrab> every
<CoconutCrab> ever*
<CoconutCrab> plus a flood
<CoconutCrab> Asian Venice
<Bacta> Ah haha
<Bacta> Yes
<vubuntor614> máy tính của em ram chỉ có 128MB thôi, anh nào có thể tư vấn cho em chọn bản linux nào không?
<Bacta> I liked Hanoi
<Bacta> But some fuck face called me fat in VNese :(
<CoconutCrab> you won't like it as it is today
<Bacta> Are Hanoians ruder than southerners?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: lubuntu
<CoconutCrab> hmm, rude people are everywhere
<vubuntor614>  máy tính của em ram chỉ có 128MB thôi, anh nào có thể tư vấn cho em chọn bản linux nào không?
<Bacta> I wanted to punch him in the face and throw him into the lake
<Bacta> :P
<vubuntor614> lubuntu bản nào?
<Bacta> But others were nicer
<CoconutCrab> in a densely populated area such as Hanoi, sooner or later you are bounded to meet one
<CoconutCrab> or worse, two
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: lubuntu thôi
<vubuntor614> download ở đâu anh?
<CoconutCrab> I meet jerks like that everydays, just ignore them
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: google?
<Bacta> My ex told me what they said
<Bacta> They thought she couldn't understand them because she was Chinese
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> did you write any book about Vietnam?
<vubuntor614> 12.04 sử dụng dc khong anh, máy em yếu thế
<CoconutCrab> can't remember so well
<Bacta> Huh?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: lubuntu 12.04
<Bacta> I'm not a writer
<CoconutCrab> okay, so that was another one then
 * Tux|Ubuntu sao ai cũng ác cảm với dân HN thế
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> <- thân thiện nè
<Bacta> I write code :P
<CoconutCrab> Bacta: Tux|Ubuntu just said that 'why does everyone think negatively about Hanoian'
<vubuntor614> em chưa biết gì về lubuntu,
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: cứ down về dùng thôi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> chưa kể sang bên Singapore bị gọi là Chinese :(
<CoconutCrab> Bacta: I see
<Bacta> Hanoians aren't that bad, guess I just let one person ruin it for me
<Bacta> I do think Southerners are completely different though
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<Bacta> They also speak VNese differently
<CoconutCrab> possible, I have never been to the South
<vubuntor614> có cách nào để em dùng thử nó trước không, em sợ không quen
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bacta: Sai Gon, Da Nang, Hue :D
<Bacta> I've been to all three
<CoconutCrab> so I can't tell, but IMO, the Middle are the nicest
<Bacta> True
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: down về nó là liveCD
<Bacta> I liked the people I met in Hue and Hoi Anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> i like Hue's girls
<vubuntor614> iso
<CoconutCrab> especially Huế/Đà Nẵng
<vubuntor614> .iso
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: dùng Debian đi :D
<Bacta> VNese girls are cute
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: ghi ra usb
<Bacta> But I don't think they're into westerners
<Bacta> :P
 * CoconutCrab thinks all girls are cute
<vubuntor614> không có usb
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: thế thì thua
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra CD ấy
<vubuntor614> ổ cứng 80GB
<vubuntor614> không có ổ ghi, máy tính cũ mà
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: dùng máy khác ghi
<CoconutCrab> sigh
 * CoconutCrab drinks H2O
<vubuntor614> không cài trực tiếp từổ cứng dc hả anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: được
<Bacta> Speaking of VNese girls
<vubuntor614> chỉ em với
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng khá loằng ngoằng, bạn chưa có xài linux bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> Bacta: so, when you come back to Hanoi, give me a call, we shall erase that bad impression of Hanoian
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì khó làm lắm
<Bacta> Why do they always show a "triangle" of flesh when wearing Ao Dai?
<CoconutCrab> with 'bia hơi', of course...
<Bacta> Sure!
<Bacta> ba ba ba please
<vubuntor614> em cũng thông minh mà :d
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bacta: Ha Noi beer
<CoconutCrab> I prefer 'bia hơi' to canned bier
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: ghi ra CD để chạy thử
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<vubuntor614> uhm
<CoconutCrab> Bacta: regarding the triangle, talking about girls are not my forté
<Bacta> If we drink we'll have to do it kiwi style :P
<CoconutCrab> sadly D:
<CoconutCrab> Bacta: and that style is...? :)
<Bacta> Beer and Vodka
<vubuntor614> em đang tải về lubutu 12.04
<Bacta> Until you can't remember anything
<Bacta> :P
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<CoconutCrab> ggood, we have both here, lúa mới vodka
<CoconutCrab> (new rice vodka)
<Tux|Ubuntu> ('rượu làng')
<CoconutCrab> Tux|Ubuntu said: moonshine
<Bacta> I don't think Vietnamese drink much though?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bacta: someone
<Tux|Ubuntu> not me :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: <- :)
<CoconutCrab> I can't make a comparison, but I guess we drink a lot
<CoconutCrab> I can drink about 8 cups of beer (300 ml each?)
<Bacta> In NZ you'll often see girls falling over on the street, people vomiting on the footpath, people getting arrested and starting fights
<Bacta> I never saw that in VN
<CoconutCrab> maybe you haven't come to the right place
<CoconutCrab> moreover, if someone is drunk, his/her family member will take them home
<CoconutCrab> without causing much problem
<CoconutCrab> or just our drinking culture...
<CoconutCrab> can't know for sure, never been abroad...
<Bacta> Yet you speak English
<CoconutCrab> 'writing' English actually :)
<CoconutCrab> or 'typing'
<Bacta> Ah
<CoconutCrab> my pronounciation isn't good, so my 'speaking' skill is worse than writing
<CoconutCrab> same goes between 'listening' and 'reading'
<Bacta> Well I think if you can write it well you can probably learn to speak it well
<CoconutCrab> still,  I could have 99% comprehension listening to american english
<CoconutCrab> more practicing, yes
<vubuntor614> dùng lubuntu phải biết những đoạn mã gì đó hả anh, em có biết đâu
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: cứ dùng thử
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: gặp vấn đề gì thắc mắc sau
<vubuntor614> em tìm tấy hướng dẫn cài ubuntu thôi, 2cais này giong nhâu không anh
<CoconutCrab> chắc nà giống
 * Tux|Ubuntu cũng muốn giao tiếp được bằng tiếng anh như CoconutCrab
 * Tux|Ubuntu buồn
<CoconutCrab> thì đi học thôi
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * CoconutCrab đi luyện tiếng Ngựa
<vubuntor012> cho mình hỏi cái này cái
<CoconutCrab> cái rứa/
<vubuntor012> mình có 1 cái tablet Samsung
<CoconutCrab> galaxy tab 2 10 inch?
<vubuntor012> h đang muốn chép file vào
<vubuntor012> Galaxy tap 7.0 +
<CoconutCrab> cắm vô máy tính, bật chế độ storage mode trên cái máy tính bảng
<CoconutCrab> trên ubuntu sẽ hiện ra để mà copy vào
<vubuntor012> mà mình chép file nhỏ thì dc
<vubuntor012> có 1 file 1,5 G
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì ?
<vubuntor012> chép nữa chừng thì nó báo không thể copy tiếp dc
<CoconutCrab> chắc hết chỗ
 * Tux|Ubuntu vẫn chép đều nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> microSD cùi mía
<vubuntor012> ko máy vẫn còn trống dung lượng
<CoconutCrab> là ?
<vubuntor012> bộ nhớ trong 16G lận
<CoconutCrab> chuột phải vô coi nó còn trống nhiêu
<vubuntor012> mới xài có 4G ah
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor012> trống 8,5 G
<CoconutCrab> thế copy đến bao nhiêu thì nó kêu là không copy nổi nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor012: cho xin cái screenshot :D
<vubuntor012> ~ 70-80%
<vubuntor012> mình thử 2 lần
<vubuntor012> đều vậy cả
<CoconutCrab> tức là 1,2 gb
<vubuntor012> oh
<vubuntor012> screenshot thì đợi tí nhé
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> nghe không có cái lí gì lại như thế
<CoconutCrab> thử copy cái file khác
<CoconutCrab> file nào tầm 2gb sang xem có được không
<vubuntor012> ah
<vubuntor012> còn 1 điểm nữa
<vubuntor012> ubuntu không nhìn thấy các thư mục trong máy
<vubuntor012> lớp thứ 2
<CoconutCrab> lớp thứ 2?
<vubuntor012> VD sdcard/Android/odd
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor012> thì nó chỉ thấy những thư mục và file
<CoconutCrab> thế sdcard của bạn dung lượng bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor012> nằm trong sdcard thôi
<vubuntor012> mình ko xài SDcard
<CoconutCrab> kì khôi nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> dứt cái tablet ra
<CoconutCrab> gắn tablet lại
<CoconutCrab> bật storage mode lên
<CoconutCrab> bật terminal lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> df -kTh
<CoconutCrab> gõ dmesg | tail -50 > crab.txt
<CoconutCrab> paste nội dùng của crab.txt trong home lên
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor012> storage mode là cái gì
<CoconutCrab> trên cái tablet cắm vào nó hiện ra có muốn copy file không
<CoconutCrab> thì bấm okay trên đó
<vubuntor012> đấy
<vubuntor012> mình vừa mới bị lag
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor012> do copy file đó
<CoconutCrab> copy file qua các thiết bị có băng thông thấp
<CoconutCrab> thì lag là bình thường
<vubuntor614> hài, down để 1h rồi ấn nham` [x] giờ lại down lại từ đầu
<vubuntor012> có screen rồi nè
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: okay
<vubuntor012> [IMG]http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd475/nguyenductin/Hnhchpt2012-08-03213152.png[/IMG]
<vubuntor012> http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd475/nguyenductin/Hnhchpt2012-08-03213152.png
<n0bawk> hi Bacta
<Bacta> Hi
<n0bawk> I've just come home
<CoconutCrab> thế bấm vào hiện chi tiết hơn thì nó mọc ra cái gì?
 * n0bawk is having dinner
<vubuntor012> lỗi trong giao thức luồng : kết thúc luồng
<Bacta> How are you?
<n0bawk> Bacta: I'm fine
<CoconutCrab> cgt....
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đoán là có 2 file giống nhau
<vubuntor012> ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> một cái chữ hóa một cái chữ thường ?
<vubuntor012> 1 cả
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor012: bạn copy file đó mất bao lâu?
<n0bawk> Bacta: thank you. How about you?
<CoconutCrab> thời gian đứng máy là bao lâu?
<vubuntor012> lúc đầu nhanh lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor012: dùng lệnh cp coi ?
<Bacta> I'm ok
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu lụi
<Bacta> going to bed :P
<Bacta> Have a good night all !
<vubuntor012> đến khoãng 1,2 G thì bắt đầu lag
<CoconutCrab> good night ;)
<CoconutCrab> yup
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bacta: G9
<vubuntor012> lag ~ 3-4 '
<CoconutCrab> ' là phút hay giây
<vubuntor012> phút
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang dùng ubuntu mấy thế?
<vubuntor012> 12.04
<CoconutCrab> ram của bạn là khoảng bao nhiêu?
<CoconutCrab> 1gb hay 2gb?
<vubuntor012> 2G
<vubuntor012> Core 2 duo
<vubuntor614> 128mb
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor614> pentium3
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ free -m
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn nào là bạn nào vậy ...
<CoconutCrab> xem còn dư bao nhiêu ram
<CoconutCrab> hiểu vấn đề rồi
<vubuntor012> 1300 M
<vubuntor614> dang djnh cai lubuntu de no' bot i` ach, mak ko biet dc khong
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề này sửa cũng hơi khó
<CoconutCrab> hmmmmm
<vubuntor012> ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: lại vấn đề trước anh nói đó hả
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<CoconutCrab> khi đến tầm 1,2 gb
 * Tux|Ubuntu linux lởm vậy =))
<CoconutCrab> tức là hết chỗ chứa cache
<CoconutCrab> thì nó bắt đầu ghi vào tablet
<vubuntor614> ram128mb, pentium3 cai lubutun co' muot ko anh
<CoconutCrab> nhưng bandwidth của tablet quá thấp nên tốc độ ghi chậm
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: hên xui
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn cứ cài đi thì biết
<vubuntor614> vay cai cai' nao cho chac an
<CoconutCrab> còn cái chương trình kia thì nó vấn cứ thế dirty thêm 1 đống page nữa
<CoconutCrab> sau 1 lúc thì 95% iowait
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình thì khuyên bạn dùng debian xfce/lxde/openbox
<CoconutCrab> -> crappified
<vubuntor614> dùng như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> sửa nó thì....
<vubuntor614> minh ko biết gì ề ubuntu
<vubuntor614> ==
<vubuntor012> vậy là ubuntu chép file vào ram ah
<CoconutCrab> cái nào chả chép vào ram
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: ubuntu và debian có cách dùng tương đồng nhau khá nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình nghĩ đó không phải vấn đề
<vubuntor614> tải nó ở đâu
<CoconutCrab> có vài cách
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nó hơi rắc rối
<CoconutCrab> chả lẽ nói câu 'ubuntu lụi'
<CoconutCrab> à, nói rồi còn đâu nữa
<vubuntor012> bạn nói sơ qua thử
<vubuntor614> lxde có giao diện gần gống windows, mà tải nó ở đâu thế ko biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: just google
<CoconutCrab> nói ngắn: phải 'throttle' tiến trình copy lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: lol
<CoconutCrab> echo vào cái io_throttle của PID đó là xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: ... tốt nhất là bạn cài và dùng hơn là hỏi bâng quơ những câu hỏi không giải quyết được vấn đề
<CoconutCrab> ốm người
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhất là khi mới dùng
<vubuntor614> phải cái này ko http://lxde.org/download
<vubuntor012> ha ha , điếc súng luôn
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor012: thử cái này xem
<CoconutCrab> bật copy lên nhé
<CoconutCrab> trong terminal gõ cái này
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor614: túm lại là bạn muốn cái gì nào, nói đến mức đó rồi còn cố nhỉ ? Linux không phải Windows. nên tốt nhất quên đi các khái niệm bạn đã biết để bắt đầu dùng Linux
<CoconutCrab> echo 1024 > /proc/`which nautilus`/io_throttle
<CoconutCrab> Tux|Ubuntu: người ta muốn dùng máy đồ cổ thôi
<vubuntor614> okey
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: thì em khuyên xài debian với mấy cái de/wm kia rồi còn gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy bạn ấy định tải của src lxde về
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor614: bạn cứ tải về
<CoconutCrab> mà dùng
<CoconutCrab> dùng có thắc mắc gì thì lên đây hỏi tiếp sau
<vubuntor012> code rồi làm gì nữa ko bạn
<vubuntor012> " ko có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy "
<CoconutCrab> huh
<CoconutCrab> thế which nautilus nó ra cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> `af
<vubuntor012> ---   /usr/bin/nautilus
<CoconutCrab> chắc build kernel chưa có throttling rồi
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<CoconutCrab> sori
<vubuntor425> kk
<CoconutCrab> echo 1024 > /proc/`pidof nautilus`/io_throttle
<CoconutCrab> già rồi
<vubuntor012> tương tự như trên
<vubuntor012> " ko ... vậy "
<CoconutCrab> durr
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế vào terminal gõ thế này
<CoconutCrab> ionice -c 3 nautilus
<CoconutCrab> rồi trong cái cửa sổ mới mở
<CoconutCrab> copy file thá»­ xem
<CoconutCrab> nếu nó vẫn ói thì thua
<vubuntor012> copy file vào tron cái cửa so mới mở ý ha
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<vubuntor012> copy completed
<vubuntor012> ko có lỗi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế máy có giựt giựt không
<vubuntor012> ko
<vubuntor012> chạy tốt
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> case closed
<CoconutCrab> next
<vubuntor425> xin hỏi cài debian như thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: trường hợp như máy em
<Tux|Ubuntu> 4G RAM
<Tux|Ubuntu> copy file > 4G vô SDcard là tèo ?
<CoconutCrab> cứ thử đi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> copy dở 2gb
<CoconutCrab> rồi vào terminal gõ sync
<CoconutCrab> sau đó nhìn máy ói mửa
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * Tux|Ubuntu sắp xếp công việc xem con lap ói mửa
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> hoặc thế này
<CoconutCrab> copy 1 file tầm 3gb từ chỗ này qua chỗ khác trên ổ cứng
<CoconutCrab> rồi copy vào sdcard
<CoconutCrab> nhìn nó chạy rất nhanh
<CoconutCrab> tầm hơn 50% thì gõ sync
<vubuntor012> ah
<vubuntor012> có vấn đề này hỏi luôn
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor012> ubuntu ko xem dc %pin của laptop
<CoconutCrab> ngộ dzậy?
<vubuntor012> khi tháo sạc ra
<CoconutCrab> cứ tháo sạc ra thì không xem được à?
<vubuntor012> nó báo " ko có pin "
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> laptop của bạn hãng nào thế?
<CoconutCrab> nghe giống acpi problem
<vubuntor012> FPT - N853
<CoconutCrab> cái này
<CoconutCrab> ờ...
<CoconutCrab> sigh
<CoconutCrab> cái này sửa hơi khó
<CoconutCrab> nếu bạn thử được bản linux khác, nó hoạt động thì tốt
<CoconutCrab> còn giờ sửa khá tốn công
<vubuntor012> mình đã từng cài fedora
 * CoconutCrab cũng chưa sờ vào laptop fpt bao giờ
<vubuntor012> tình trạng tương tự
<CoconutCrab> fedora nhìn thấy được?
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chỉ có nước banh máy ra kiểm tra thôi
<vubuntor012> nhưng mà Win vẫn báo đúng và đủ
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> acpi problem
<CoconutCrab> cái này sửa khá khó
<CoconutCrab> nếu bỏ công ra, sờ vào cái máy mà sửa thì mới có khả năng fix được
<vubuntor012> ac , vậy thôi bãi
<vubuntor012> máy của bạn có xem dc ko
<vubuntor012> máy này cũng cũ rồi
<CoconutCrab> trước giờ chưa thấy máy nào không xem được
<vubuntor012> chắc nó ko hỗ trợ
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ laptop của fpt nên nó bị vậy
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor012> còn 1 vấn đề nữa hỏi luôn nhá ^^
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor012> máy mình sau khi sleep thì ko wake up lại dc
<vubuntor012> bật lên thì cúp nguồn cái rụp
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor012> reboot lại thì đơ máy
<CoconutCrab> cũng liên quan đến ACPI
<CoconutCrab> tránh sleep vậy
<CoconutCrab> (ôi FPT....
<vubuntor012> hix
<vubuntor012> chán nhỉ
<vubuntor425> acpi la cai gì
<CoconutCrab> thông tin để kiểm soát hoạt động và điện năng của máy
<vubuntor012> vậy máy này chỉ có cài Win cho nó bền
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<CoconutCrab> đành vậy
<vubuntor012> CoconutCrab  này
<CoconutCrab>  ψ(｀∇´)ψ
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<vubuntor012> bạn nhiu tuổi rồi
<CoconutCrab> mãi mãi tuổi 17 :-/
<vubuntor012> đang đi học hay đi làm vậy
<CoconutCrab> sắp xuống lỗ
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor012> *_*
<vubuntor012> là mod ở trong này phải ko
<CoconutCrab> gọi là nhân viên vệ sinh thì đúng hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor012: Biểu tưởng của tinh thần FOSS =]]
<vubuntor012> FOSS là cg thế
<CoconutCrab> funny oversize sweat shirt
<CoconutCrab> oversized*
<vubuntor012> hiểu rồi hà hà
<CoconutCrab> (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞
<vubuntor012> nick của các bạn là nick trên forum hay acc trên website vậy
<CoconutCrab> nick lung tung
 * CoconutCrab chả mấy khi vào forum
<vubuntor012> chỗ này ko thấy mục đăng nhập
<CoconutCrab> không cần đăng nhập
<CoconutCrab> ở đây chủ yếu để hỗ trợ
<vubuntor012> làm sao tham gia vào chỗ này như các bạn
<vubuntor012> đang làm ý
<CoconutCrab>  /nick abc
<CoconutCrab> để đổi nick
<vubuntor012> mí cái lệnh Terminal học chỗ nào vậy bạn
<CoconutCrab> google là nguồn tốt nhất
<CoconutCrab> trên forum hỏi chắc có
<CoconutCrab> trước có mấy cái tờ ghi lệnh
<CoconutCrab> giờ trong tủ vẫn để 1 cái
<vubuntor012> thôi out đi ngủ , hazz , cảm ơn mọi người đã giúp đỡ , thanks ^^
<CoconutCrab> okay
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-04
<vubuntor205> cai ubuntu = usb co' the thay usb = the nho' dienthoai 2GB ko?
<CuaVoDzung> không
<vubuntor205> tai sao?
<CuaVoDzung> không boot được từ thẻ nhớ
<CuaVoDzung> dzậy thôi
<vubuntor205> ...
<vubuntor205> thanks
<vubuntor744> em bi loi phim nong fn+f2 --> f12 may asus x401 ubuntu12.04
<vubuntor744> ai giup e voi
<vubuntor744> alo co pro nao k ạ
<vubuntor008> hello
<vubuntor008> need some help here
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi google translate
<vubuntor008> máy e bị lỗi phim nóng fn+ f2 --> f12, ai giúp e với
<vubuntor008> fn+ f1 vẫn dc
<vubuntor008> asus x401
<CuaVoDzung> thế fn-f2 là làm cái gì?
<vubuntor008> bật wifi anh ạ
<vubuntor008> vs mấy cái kia là lock touch pad với tăng giảm âm lượng
<CuaVoDzung> thường mấy vấn đề này giải quyết khá laua
<CuaVoDzung> mất thời gian
<CuaVoDzung> tốt nhất đừng đụng vào
<CuaVoDzung> riêng cái vụ tăng giảm âm lượng mà không được thì hơi kì
<CuaVoDzung> nhưng hình như máy của asus hay bị thế
<vubuntor008> e hỏi chõ trung tâm bảo hành của chỗ e mua máy
<vubuntor008> ngta bảo là cài lại win
<vubuntor008> ><
<CuaVoDzung> :))
<vubuntor008> thì mới hỗ trợ
<CuaVoDzung> bạn dùng ubuntu 12.04 à?
<vubuntor008> vâng
<CuaVoDzung> ubuntu 12.04 mà không được thì hơi kì
<CuaVoDzung> .g asus x401 ubuntu hotkey fn
<phenny_zombie> CuaVoDzung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/backlight?sort=faq&pagesize=50
<supybot_zombie> Title: Faq backlight Questions - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<CuaVoDzung> okay
<CuaVoDzung> gõ dmesg | grep acpi > crap.txt
<CuaVoDzung> rồi paste nội dung của cái file crap.txt trong home lên cái site sau
<CuaVoDzung> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<CuaVoDzung> dmesg | grep -i acpi > crap.txt
<CuaVoDzung> cái trên đúng hơn
<vubuntor008> e vào terminal rồi làm như trên ạ ?
<Tux|Dumb> copy/paste
<Tux|Dumb> ctrl-c rồi ctrl-shift-v
<vubuntor008> site sau là site nào hả anh
<vubuntor008> máy e đang sạc nên e đang onl - máy pc ạ, a thông cảm e sạc lần đầu ><
<vubuntor008> các a cứ hd rùi e save để tối làm ạ
<vubuntor008> T . T
<CuaVoDzung> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor008: phiền bạn chú ý text nó scroll trên cửa sổ
<Tux|Dumb> đọc và làm theo
<vubuntor008> vâng
<vubuntor008> e cảm ơn
<vubuntor870> ai giup em voi
<vubuntor870> em moi cai Ubuntu 1204 nhung khong hieu sao ma cai rhythmbox lai khong doc duoc bat ki 1 loai dinh dang nhac nao
<vubuntor870> em pro giup em voi
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor870:bạn cài cái gói ubot2 mới nói á
<vubuntor870> em cung khong ro lam
<vubuntor870> :|
<vubuntor870> em moi xai nen chua biet gi
<vubuntor870> hien gio ca rhythmbox va movie player deu khog doc duoc bat ki dinh dang nao
<vubuntor870> :|
<Stanley00> nãy giờ ubot2 nói gì? bạn làm theo chưa?
<vubuntor870> chua noi gi ca
<vubuntor870> :|
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor870> cai nay la mot soft moi luon ha bac?
<vubuntor930> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor930> giup em voi
<vubuntor930> :((
<vubuntor930> em moi cai ubuntu 1204
<vubuntor930> va cai rhythmbox va ca movieplayer
<vubuntor930> deu khong doc duoc bat ki dinh dang nao ca
<vubuntor930> :|
<vubuntor930> co ai khong vay?
<vubuntor930> giup em voi
<vubuntor930> :(
<vubuntor626> co ai o day khong
<vubuntor626> em muon hoi mot chut
<vubuntor626> lam the nao de tai va cai codec va plugin cho rhythmbox
<vubuntor626> em moi xai
<vubuntor626> :|
<vubuntor626> co ai khong vay
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor626: cài gstreamer-plugins
<Tux|Dumb> các thể loại
<Tux|Dumb> done :x
<Tux|Dumb> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor626> cai nhu the nao bac
<Tux|Dumb> gói này bao gồm hết đống cơ bản
<vubuntor626> cac cai dat the nao bac
<vubuntor626> gio em con khong biet ca lam the nao de cai 1 chuong trinh moi
<Tux|Dumb> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor626> cong nhan la no kho xai hon winfown nhieu lan
<vubuntor626> :((
<Tux|Dumb> sau đó thì làm ơn đọc cái này
<Tux|Dumb> ~bg
<Tux|Dumb> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Dumb> còn nếu thấy khổ (khó) thì lại dùng Windows
<Tux|Dumb> (toàn dùng windows)
<vubuntor626> kho thi moi phai may mo chu ah
<vubuntor626> :(
<Tux|Dumb> thế thì tốt
<Tux|Dumb> đọc nhiều nói ít làm nhiều
<Tux|Dumb> đọc đọc đọc đê
<Tux|Dumb> =)
<vubuntor626> :D
<vubuntor626> vang de em doc cai da
<vubuntor626> tks bac
<vubuntor869> em tim hieu mai ma ko thay cau lenh vi dung de xoa nguoi dung,vo hieu hoa tai khoan nguoi dung
<vubuntor869> co ai biet chi jum em nhe
<NgoHuy> gg đi
<NgoHuy> hình như bạn hỏi bài tập thì phải
<vubuntor869> em tim mai ma ko thay
<vubuntor869> sap pai nop bai rui ma ko lam duoc,cau nay hoc qua
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: mình nhận xét trên quan điểm thẳng thắn
<Tux|Dumb> bạn lười quá thể đáng !
<Tux|Dumb> query một phát trên google là ra
<Tux|Dumb> câu hỏi này dễ chứ không phải 'hóc quá'
<Stanley00> Tux|Dumb: vụ gì thế sn?
<vubuntor869> em tim rui
<vubuntor869> ko thay
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: điêu
<Tux|Dumb> Stanley00: vubuntor869 hỏi làm sao để xóa tải khoản người dùng + vô hiệu hóa
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: search bằng từ khóa nào
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: con trai hay con gái ?
<Stanley00> haiz... vậy mà tìm không ra á? =))
<Tux|Dumb> Stanley00: Google dạo này ngu nhề =))
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: con gái thì okie mình nhờ con bot query hộ
<vubuntor869> con gai ah
<Tux|Dumb> còn con trai thì xin mời tự query :D
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: cho xin cái ảnh đi
<Tux|Dumb> =))
<Stanley00> =))
<Tux|Dumb> .g how to delete linux account
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Dumb: http://linux.die.net/man/8/userdel
<supybot_zombie> Title: userdel(8): delete user account/related files - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<Tux|Dumb> .g xóa tài khoản user trong linux
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Dumb: http://tuyetkiem.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/useradd-userdel-command/
<kid__> vubuntor869: chào em
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tạo, xóa, quản lí tài khoản trong ubuntu « Will be open source ! (at tuyetkiem.wordpress.com)
<kid__> ;))
<Tux|Dumb> Ôi vãi Google
<Tux|Dumb> =))
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: đấy xong roài
<Tux|Dumb> cho ae ở đây xin cái ảnh đê
<Tux|Dumb> còn biết ghi vào sổ lưu kí của Ubuntu-VN
<kid__> khả năng lừa tình ...
<kid__> thôi vào xó
<vubuntor869> hom sau hoi cau nua rui moi cho
<vubuntor869> duoc ko anh
<kid__> vubuntor869: thôi
<Tux|Dumb> kid__: ờ đấy
<kid__> em cứ hỏi luôn đi
<Tux|Dumb> con gái lừa tình giỏi lắm
<kid__> mai hỏi hẳn 2 câu nữa
<kid__> à nhầm
<vubuntor869> vang
<kid__> em cứ up ảnh luôn
<kid__> mai hỏi Tux|Dumb thoải mái
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: support offline luôn cũng được
<Tux|Dumb> >:)
<Stanley00> support nhiệt tình quá nhỉ =))
 * Tux|Dumb chả thấy vubuntor869 nói gì nữa
<Tux|Dumb> buồn tê tái
<vubuntor869> post anh kieu gi day ah
 * Tux|Dumb ôm kid__ khóc
<vubuntor869> em ko biet post anh
<Tux|Dumb> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<supybot_zombie> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor869> http://imgur.com/UyTMo
<supybot_zombie> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor869> duoc rui day ah
 * kid__ click vội
<Tux|Dumb> đoán 80% lừa tình
<Tux|Dumb> :(
<Tux|Dumb> trường mô nhìn cái ao nước quen quen
<vubuntor647> e muon cai win 8 truc tiep tu latop dang cai ubuntu dc k a??
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor647: việc đó để sau
<Tux|Dumb> mà ở đây cũng hem support các vấn đề liên quan đến cài đặt uyn đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor869: quê bạn ở đâu thế bạn?
<vubuntor647> a ranh thi chi e vs..e moi mua may,ma dung ubuntu hca quen..
<vubuntor647> e dang o HN
<kid__> }getinfo
<supybot_zombie> kid__: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<vubuntor647> huong dan e cai song sang cung dc
<kid__> vubuntor869:
<Stanley00> vubuntor647: đem ra tiệm đi cho nhanh bạn à, chứ chả có cách nào đâu
<kid__> theo đó mà trả lời đi
<vubuntor647> ????
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: trả lời đi em
<Tux|Dumb> }getinfo
<supybot_zombie> Tux|Dumb: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<Tux|Dumb> xong hỏi bao nhiêu cũng được
<Tux|Dumb> lệ ở đây nó thế
<Tux|Dumb> chả biết ai đặt ra
<Tux|Dumb> khổ thế không biết nữa
<vubuntor647> ten Nam,o Hn,dang la sinh vien,k co chi,e gai,
<vubuntor647> sao la vay
<Tux|Dumb> ...
<vubuntor869> em ten Ha
<vubuntor869> que o VU thu -thai binh
<Stanley00> vubuntor647: coi lại tên bạn đi, người ta đang người khác
<vubuntor647> co ai biet dung IDm cho unbu k a
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor869: đang đi học hay đi làm hở em
<vubuntor647> sao a??
<Tux|Dumb> vubuntor647: ở đây hem support việc cài windows mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor869: cái hình lừa tình ghê, tác giả cái hình đó ở Sơn La ;(
<Tux|Dumb> có ai dùng windows đâu mà biết cài :(
<Tux|Dumb> Stanley00: cứ bình tĩnh ;)
 * Tux|Dumb thôi ra ngoài Gấu với chả chó
<vubuntor869> em dang hoc
<vubuntor869> con anh ten gi
<vubuntor869> anh cho em xin so dien thoai di
 * Stanley00 hết cả vui, rút xó thôi...
<kid__> Stanley00: làm gì mà nhanh thế
<kid__> @
<kid__> vubuntor869: chưa trả lời hết mà em:)
<Stanley00> kid__: nhường cho sn luôn đấy :D
<vubuntor869> cái hình đó em chup o truong em ma
<vubuntor869> anh ko tin thi thui vay
<kid__> vubuntor869: hì, thêm cái nữa cho chắc đi em
<vubuntor869> vang ah
<vubuntor869> http://imgur.com/cEeOs
<supybot_zombie> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<CoconutCrab> gì thế
<CoconutCrab> nhìn đằng sau thấy có mấy chữ
<CoconutCrab> 'medilab', 'bầu'
<CoconutCrab> quảng cáo sữa cho trẻ em à
 * kid__ bóp mỏ CoconutCrab 
 * kid__ đi coi lại cái ảnh trước nữa
<CoconutCrab> còn ảnh nào trước nữa
<kid__> http://imgur.com/UyTMo
<supybot_zombie> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<kid__> vubuntor869: bạn ở chỗ nào sao mình nhìn không ra nhỉ@@
<CoconutCrab> chả quen biết
<CoconutCrab> bên phải ấy
<kid__> vubuntor869: okay
<kid__> mà em tên gì vậy
<kid__> Hà, Hạ ?
<vubuntor869> em ten Hà
<kid__> okay
<CoconutCrab> http://boingboing.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/IMG_5449.jpeg ảnh mình nà
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<kid__> vubuntor869: lần sau em vào đây cứ đọc pass là em tên Hà cho Stanley00 với Tux là 2 người đó support thoải mái luôn cho nhé:)
 * kid__ bẻ càng CoconutCrab 
<Stanley00> kid__: thôi, nãy giờ /me toàn ném đá =)), tí report cho sn Tux ấy :D
<vubuntor869> vang ah
<kid__> vubuntor869: mà có người yêu chưa em:)
<CoconutCrab> clgt
<vubuntor869> em có rùi ah
<CoconutCrab> (chuẩn bị qua bài em gái)
<kid__> }getinfo
<supybot_zombie> kid__: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<kid__> trả lời lại đi em
<kid__> thiếu mấy câu nữa mà
 * CoconutCrab thả ve
<vubuntor869> vang
<vubuntor869> em ten Ha
<vubuntor869> Hà
<vubuntor869> quê ở vũ thư thái bình
<vubuntor869> Em dang di học văn bằng hai
<vubuntor869> em di làm rùi
<kid__> ngon
<kid__> văn bằng 2 học cái gì mà lại liên quan đến linux vầy
<CoconutCrab> ôi giời ơ
<CoconutCrab> channel làm quen à
<vubuntor869> học tin mà
<CoconutCrab> ồ
 * CoconutCrab núp
<vubuntor869> em học dốt tin lắm
<vubuntor869> dang làm bài tập nên mới học thôi
<vubuntor869> chứ em chán học linux lắm
<vubuntor869> nó thế nào ý
<CoconutCrab> nó như thế ấy mà
<kid__> vubuntor869: nhớ pass nhé ,lần sau cứ lên hỏi 2 đồng chi kia:)
 * kid__ change IP tránh ăn ghen
<vubuntor291> iem cũng tên Hà
<vubuntor291> súp pót iem với
<kid__> vubuntor291: cưng bị sao vậy?
<vubuntor291> máy của iem cứ cắm dây sạc vào là chậm như rùa
<vubuntor291> là nó bị sao vậy các anh?
<kid__> nỗi này là nỗi hệ thống rồi
 * kid__ vote thay CPU
<vubuntor291> thế sửa sao ạ?
<vubuntor291> ngoài thay CPU có làm cách nào khác được không ạ?
<vubuntor869> em out day
<vubuntor869> cảm ơn mấy anh nhá
<vubuntor291> á
<vubuntor869> hẹn gặp lại
<kid__> bye bye
<kid__> không hẹn gặp lại
<vubuntor291> sợ bị chém hả? :3
<kid__> @
<vubuntor660> hnay e dc trợ giúp về asus x401 không dùng dc phím tắt fn ubuntu 12.04 như thế này
<vubuntor660> gõ dmesg | grep acpi > crap.txt [13:47] <@CuaVoDzung> rồi paste nội dung của cái file crap.txt trong home lên cái site sau [13:47] <@CuaVoDzung> !paste [13:47] <ubot2> Với nội dung dài hÆ¡n 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào tranghttp://paste.ubuntu.com/, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gá»­i đường dẫn (link) vào đây [13:47] <@CuaVoDzung> dmesg | grep -i acpi > crap.txt [13:47] <@CuaVoDzung> cÃ
<vubuntor660> nhưng e k hiểu ạ
<kid__> CoconutCrab: kìa sn
<vubuntor660> có ai giúp em với
<CoconutCrab> thì gõ cái đó
<CoconutCrab> trong home nó mọc ra 1 file crap.txt
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste lên cái trang sau đây
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor660> trang nào hả anh
<vubuntor660> :(
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<kid__> rõ vậy mà
<vubuntor660> gõ ở teminal
<vubuntor660> dmesg
<vubuntor660> xong rồi cái còn lại hả anh
<vubuntor660> vì em gõ hết k ra cái j á
<CoconutCrab> dmesg | grep -i acpi > crap.txt
<CoconutCrab> trong đó có file crap.txt
<CoconutCrab> copy paste lên cái site ở phía trên kia
<vubuntor660> command not found anh Æ¡i
<CoconutCrab> copy paste cho ddunsg vào...
<vubuntor660> gõ hết hay chia ra thế nào ạ
<CoconutCrab> gõ hết cả dòng
<CoconutCrab> cái trang của dell làm n**
<vubuntor660> nó không hiện lên file txt nào ạ
<vubuntor660> ><
<CoconutCrab> ở trong thư mục home ấy
<vubuntor660> em cop paste r
<vubuntor660> trong dash home cũng k dc ạ
<CoconutCrab> ................
 * CoconutCrab đầu hàng
<vubuntor660> :(
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> ;)
 * kid__ để làm hộ CoconutCrab  bước này
<kid__> dmesg | grep -i acpi > crap.txt
<kid__> vubuntor660: gõ lại đi
<vubuntor660> trong terminal hay dash home hả anh
<vubuntor660> :(
<vubuntor660> trong terminal thì k racais j ạ
<vubuntor660> lại hiện lên cái để gõ lệnh mới
<vubuntor660> k ra file txt nào
<vubuntor660> :(
<kid__> okay
<kid__> thế vào home đi
<kid__> xem có gì hay ho trong đó không
<kid__> xxx.avi chẳng hạn
<vubuntor660> à e  thấy file rồi
<vubuntor660> nãy e vào dash nên k thấy
<vubuntor660> xong rồi làm j hả anh
<vubuntor660> site nào e có thấy đâu ạ
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> mở file đó ra
<kid__> rồi paste vào !paste
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor660> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1129001/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor660> đường dẫn đây anh ạ
<kid__> CoconutCrab:
<CoconutCrab> thấy bảng tốt mà
<vubuntor660> vâng nhưng em k dùng dc phím tắt ạ
<vubuntor660> fn + f2-f12
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ xev
<vubuntor660> f1 thì sleep dc ạ
<CoconutCrab> rồi bấn fn + f2
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có hiện ra gì hơn
<vubuntor660> dạ vâng
<vubuntor660> em copy cái bảng a nhé
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor660> thực ra thi e gõ f
<vubuntor660> fn+f12
<vubuntor660> k thấy chạy j thêm anh ạ
<vubuntor660> hiện ra cái event test
<vubuntor660> edi chuột thì mới có
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> thế thử từ FN-f2 -> f12
<vubuntor660> k thấy động tĩnh j anh ạ
<vubuntor660> chờ e thử vs f1
<vubuntor660> f1 nó sleep luôn ạ
<vubuntor660> ><
<CoconutCrab> thôi
<CoconutCrab> ai bảo bấm F2
<CoconutCrab> từ F2 -> F12 mà
<vubuntor660> vâng
<vubuntor660> k có j anh ạ
<vubuntor660> từ f2-f12 ý
<vubuntor660> e thấy hd trên win thì cài driver là dc
<vubuntor660> nhưng mà ubuntu mình thì ek bít làm tnao
<CoconutCrab> well......
<vubuntor660> hum trc e gọi lên trung tâm bảo hành chỗ e mua máy
<vubuntor660> họ bảo update
<vubuntor660> e update rồi mà cũng k dc
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> bạn thử dùng kubuntu xem
<vubuntor660> e vào solf tìm phần mềm đấy ạ
<vubuntor660> solf center ?
<vubuntor660> nó là hệ điều hành hả anh
<CoconutCrab> ai support hộl cái
<CoconutCrab> đang ngồi fix mấy thứ
<CoconutCrab> ựa quá
<vubuntor907> ai giúp em về wine với
<vubuntor907> em cài đặt zing play nhưng không gõ dc mật khẩu
<vubuntor907> buzzing
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-05
<CoconutCrab> hờ hờ, bắt đầu hiểu tại sao nó lại ói rồi
<NgoHuy> CoconutCrab
<NgoHuy> anh laf anh Cua Duwaf ah
<NgoHuy> +_+
<NgoHuy> nghe cách viết quen quá
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> anh là Cua Dừa ah :D
<CoconutCrab> ya
<NgoHuy> :D
 * CoconutCrab đang điều tra tại sao mạng lại ói
<NgoHuy> là sao anh
<NgoHuy> ói gì ah :D
 * CoconutCrab đi đọc lại tcp/ip illustration
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề: không vào được 1 số site sau 1 thời gian sử dụng máy, nhất là khi đã truyền tải 1 lượng lớn dữ liệu
<CoconutCrab> tcpdump thì thấy sequence là sync -> sync/ack -> client sends RST
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ nó nằm ở seq number
<NgoHuy> em không rõ vấn đề này :D
<CoconutCrab> 09:31:07.634188 IP 192.168.1.203.36461 > hx-in-f94.1e100.net.https: Flags [S], seq 4215056931, win 14600, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 36120488 ecr
<CoconutCrab> 0,nop,wscale 7], length 0
<CoconutCrab> 09:31:07.738262 IP hx-in-f94.1e100.net.https > 192.168.1.203.36461: Flags [S.], seq 2317697385, ack 4215056932, win 14180, options [mss 1430,sackOK,TS
<CoconutCrab> val 2623528163 ecr 36111776,nop,wscale 6], length 0
<CoconutCrab> 09:31:07.738333 IP 192.168.1.203.36461 > hx-in-f94.1e100.net.https: Flags [R], seq 4215056932, win 0, length 0
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề ở trên là gì mà tại sao client lại send RST?
<CoconutCrab> ngoài seq trông hơi to
 * CoconutCrab lăn đi
<vubuntor862> chao cac anh a, hom qua em lam theo huong dan tat tai khoan guest http://tuonglua.net/vi/bai-viet-hay/open-source/6207-vo-hiu-hoa-tai-khon-khach-trong-ubuntu-.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: Vô hiệu hóa tài khoản khách trong Ubuntu (at tuonglua.net)
<vubuntor862> nhung bh dang nhap lại k vao dc
<vubuntor862> may bao loi graphic
<vubuntor862> em phai lam sao bay gio a
<Stanley00> vubuntor862: reset unity với compiz thử chưa bạn?
<vubuntor862> em chua a
<vubuntor862> em khong biet cach
<vubuntor862> anh huong dan em voi
<vubuntor862> em bat may len
<vubuntor862> may bao loi graphic
<vubuntor862> xong cho minh chon. 4 dong
<vubuntor862> run on low graphic
<vubuntor862> nhung ma em k enter dc
<Stanley00> vô hiệu guest bạn còn kiếm được, cái này dễ kiếm mà
<vubuntor862> vang em lam roi
<vubuntor862> nhung ma bay gio may bi loi a
<vubuntor862> ><
<vubuntor862> ai giup em voi
<vubuntor862> alo
<vubuntor862> huuh
<vubuntor955> hom qua em sua file lightdm để tắt guest
<vubuntor955> thì bị lỗi low graphic
<vubuntor955> ai giúp em với
<vubuntor955> em đã ấn ctrl+alt+f1
<vubuntor955> đã login với acc
<vubuntor955> nhưng không biết lệnh để fix
<vubuntor955> có ai k ạ
<vubuntor955> T . T
<Stanley00> vubuntor955: bạn hồi nãy đúng không? giờ này không có ai trên này đâu, mình đã nói như thế rồi, bạn không hiểu à?
<vubuntor955> à nãy anh nói chắc e out ><
<vubuntor713> alo
<vubuntor713> ai giúp cái
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor713> máy mình vga intel GMA 4500. vậy mình cài ubuntu 12.04 nhưng sao ko tìm nổi cái driver cho card này nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: tự nhận rồi bạn à, ubuntu không cần cài driver như win đâu
<Stanley00> trừ mấy cái *khủng* mới phải kiếm driver thôi
<vubuntor713> tức là mình ko cần phải cài bất kỳ 1 drives nào ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: không cần, ubuntu không kêu thì khỏi làm đi, mà bạn vẫn xài bình thường đấy thôi
<vubuntor083> chao
<vubuntor083> co' ai ko cho hoi ti' nhi?
<vubuntor713> uhm, thấy ko cõ lỗi j cả, nhưng mà xem phim hơi giật =>> nghĩ là chưa có drivers
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: đâu ra cái suy luận đó vậy trời
<vubuntor083> co' ai giup minh cai link down 12.04 ban cuoi cung ko vay?
<vubuntor083> tim hoai ma ko thay
<vubuntor713> torrent hay mediafire vậy bạn
<vubuntor083> media di
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: chỗ đó không có hả bạn? =))
<vubuntor713> có mà, mình down từ ubuntu.com
<vubuntor083> o ko biet'
<vubuntor713> bạn vào ubuntu.com mà download,
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: khuyên thật lòng, quên hết win đi rồi hãy đi kiếm ubuntu mà down về xài, ubuntu mà cứ như win crack, phải kiếm mediafire :(
<Stanley00> mai mốt chắc lại còn đi lên google kiếm phần mềm cho ubuntu nữa quá
<vubuntor083> dung' roi co' bit' dung dau thay' may' dua cai bat truoc xem the' nao
<vubuntor083> day' la noi that long day'
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: vậy thôi, thật lòng thêm cái cuối này, khỏi cài đi, phiền phức, rắc rối lắm
<vubuntor713> ko biết ubuntu có aoe vs dota đc ko nhỉ
<vubuntor083> gap kho' khan ma` ko khac' phuc dc ak`???
<vubuntor083> 713 hoi cau na`y dc.
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: nghe đồn wine chạy nổi, mà cũng nên nghĩ bỏ game trên ubuntu đi, hoặc chờ vài năm nữa :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: dĩ nhiên là đc, nhưng download mà còn lên đây hỏi chỗ thì... nói thiệt là mệt lắm
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor083> the' thi` cha? track ai cung~ cai` song song du'ng ko?
<vubuntor713> câu hỏi cuối. ubuntu có các phần mêm lập trình ( C, C++...) và phần mềm giống SQL ko ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: chả hiểu lắm, /me cài có mỗi U, mà đa số trên này chả xài win
<vubuntor083> the' toi hoi og? ti`m ko ra co' quyen dc hoi? ko ha?
<Stanley00> vubuntor713: có, nhiều là đằng khác, nhưng nói trước là nó khác bên win lắm nhá
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: chả ai cấm bạn hỏi cả, có đều cũng chả ai bắt ở đây phải trả lời
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: nên nếu có đặt câu hỏi, thì nên hỏi sao cho người khác muốn trả lời ý
<vubuntor083> noi' cau nay` hoi cui` ti': vay. ma` cung co' nguoi tra? loi` roi` y' thay?
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: có vấn đề gì à?
<vubuntor083> thoi noi' nhi`u het' no' ngay` cn wa' ak`. chuc' ae chem' vui ve?
<vubuntor083> ko sao pp
<vubuntor845> how to install kde for ubuntu
<Stanley00> .g kubuntu
<phenny_zombie> Stanley00: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Kubuntu | Friendly Computing (at www.kubuntu.org)
<vubuntor017> chào các anh
<vubuntor017> em nho 4rum mình có 1 chủ đề la tu tao bản Ubuntu custom
<vubuntor017> em không tim thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor017: bạn định custom cho bản mấy?
<Stanley00> .g custom ubuntu site:ubuntu-vn.org
<phenny_zombie> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=19377
<supybot_zombie> Title: 30 có custom Ubuntu 12.04 LTS giao diện tiếng Việt đầy đủ. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> .g tạo bản custom ubuntu site:ubuntu-vn.org
<phenny_zombie> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=19377&start=0
<supybot_zombie> Title: 30 có custom Ubuntu 12.04 LTS giao diện tiếng Việt đầy đủ. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor017> không phải cái nay
<Stanley00> trả lời câu hỏi của mình trước đã, cái này mình biết không phải, đem mấy từ khóa đó lên google đi, có ai bảo link đầu tiên là link tốt nhất đâu
<vubuntor017> hihi
<vubuntor017> thay toi
<vubuntor017> tk
<Stanley00> thiệt là sợ khả năng  *search* của mấy bác quá đi
<vubuntor017> em dang can cai remastersys
<vubuntor017> hihi
<vubuntor017> khong biet ho tro toi phien ban may roi ??
<Stanley00> remaster hình như ngưng phát triển rồi
<Stanley00> bởi vậy mình mới hỏi bạn muốn cho bản nào
<Stanley00> bản mới thì tốt nhất cứ hỏi cái bác trong topic trên kia cách làm là OK nhất
<Stanley00> bên này không biết có ai còn dùng unity không nhỉ? giờ mới biết nó *nặng* gớm :(
<vubuntor017> vây ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor017: sorry bạn, nhưng lần sau bạn cũng nên tìm hiểu lại những gì người khác nói nhá, There are many changes in 3.0.0-1 and up which supports Ubuntu Lucid and Newer.
<Stanley00> Starting 3.0.2-1 included is support for Ubuntu 12.04.
<vubuntor189> cho em hoi edit file /etc thi dung cau lenh nhu the nao a
<Stanley00> vubuntor189: /etc là thư mục mà bạn?
<vubuntor189> lam sao mo ra va chinh sua duoc file nay ha anh
<Stanley00> ...
<vubuntor189> em dang lam mail server,tren mang huong dan la edit file /etc/postfix/main.cf ma ko biet edit nhu the nao
<Stanley00> /etc/postfix/main.cf với /etc khác nhau nhá bạn...
<Stanley00> bạn có GUI chứ?
<vubuntor189> lam the nao edit file do ha anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor189: bạn vui lòng trả lời hết câu hỏi nhá
<vubuntor189> co
<Stanley00> gksu gedit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<vubuntor189> duoc rui ah
<vubuntor189> thanhk!
<vubuntor296> alo
<vubuntor296> làm thế naò để đưa ứng dựng ra desktop đc nhỉ
<vubuntor296> tớ kéo ựng dựng từ thanh khởi chạy ra màn hình nhưng ko đc
<Tux|fsckIE> Nhấn Windows
<Tux|fsckIE> rồi thích gì thì chọn
<Tux|fsckIE> sao phải khổ :D
<vubuntor296> đấy là cửa sổ tìm kiếm mà
<vubuntor296> ý mình la đưa ra màn hình . 1 số ứng dụng mình cài xong mà cũng ko biết nó chạy đâu mất. tìm mãi mới thấy
<Tux|fsckIE> vubuntor296: ứng dụng nào GUI mới hay có shortcut
<Tux|fsckIE> còn không thì chạy bằng CLI
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-29
<yiyeon> !pin
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pin' not found
<yiyeon> !ping
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-30
<vubuntor744> cho em hỏi tại sao em chạy backtrack 5r3 trên Vmware không nhận được card wifi vậy? Máy em dùng card wifi là Qualcomm Atheros AR9258 ạ
<Cua> vmware sao nhận được
<vubuntor744> là sao ạ?
<Cua> trong máy ảo sao nhận được phần cứng thật ở ngoài
<Cua> nếu nhận được còn gọi gì là 'ảo' nữa
<Cua> lẽ dĩ nhiên, có cách để xem được
<vubuntor744> mà em thấy có mấy người dùng vmware vẫn thấy được tên wifi của mình bằng iwconfig mà nhỉ
<Cua> không
<vubuntor758> nick MeiMei
<vubuntor061> Mình đang dùng fedora 14: cho mình hỏi chút: mình muốn cài Print được share qua mạng LAn (hp laserjet p2035). Máy share máy in chạy XP, mình dùng fedora. Mình làm tới buớc chọn driver cho máy in thì ko có driver trùng tên, test thử HP LaserJ 2100 thì bị lỗi ko in được. Bạn nào có driver cho dòng này ko?
<vubuntor061> I did it! Thanks a lot!
<Cua> wat the hell
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-31
<vubuntor924> alô, có ai ở đây không?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-01
<vubuntor089> helo
<vubuntor089> có ai đấy ko
<vubuntor089> Tôi cài ubuntu nhiều lần, mỗi lần khởi động, hệ thống yêu cầu lựa chọn các bản Ubuntu đã cài
<vubuntor089> Làm sao xóa bớt các bản Ubuntu đã cài trước đây
<vubuntor089> Help, help
<n0bawk> vubuntor089: vào software center
<n0bawk> vubuntor089: gỡ với mấy cái kernel ko dùng đi
<vubuntor089> Tôi ko biết làm thế nào
<vubuntor089> Bạn chỉ cụ thể cho với
<vubuntor089> Help đi
<vubuntor089> Có ai giúp tôi với
<vubuntor089> tôi không thạo Ubuntu, mới dang tìm hiểu thôi
<yiyeon> đây chính là cơ hội cho bạn tìm hiểu đấy vubuntor089!
<vubuntor089> nhưng trong soft center tôi khong thấy kenel để đâu
<n0bawk> tìm linux-image
<vubuntor089> chỉ thấy có âm thanh và phím, trợ giúp, ,, khong thấy linux-image
<n0bawk> thế thì bạn cài synaptic vào
<n0bawk> sau đó tắt software center đi
<n0bawk> vào synaptic mà search
<n0bawk> !synpatic
<ubot2`> Factoid 'synpatic' not found
<n0bawk> !synaptic
<ubot2`> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<vubuntor089> cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor089> Tôi thử mò mẫm một luc
<vubuntor089> Già rồi, không tinh như các bạn trẻ đâu
<vubuntor202> Toi vao synaptic
<vubuntor202> tim linux- image, remove di, khoi dong lai vẫn có tới 7 ubuntu cho mình chọn, Vậy pahir làm sao?
<vubuntor202> Có ai giúp với
<_Tux_> vubuntor202: dùng Ubuntu-Tweak đi
<_Tux_> vào mục clean ấy
<_Tux_> nhanh mà khỏe
<vubuntor202> Lấy cái đó ở đâu
<lewtds> bác chạy lệnh "ls /boot | grep vmlinuz" xem nào
<lewtds> _Tux_: lên fb clean spam của Khựa kìa
<_Tux_> lewtds: đếu vào FB được
<_Tux_> nhà đài giờ cấm cmnr
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor202> Tôi kém lắm, 63 tuổi rồi
<vubuntor202> Bạn chỉ tỉ mỉ hộ đi
<vubuntor202> tình hình là thế này
<vubuntor202> Cài Ubuntu nhiều lần
<vubuntor202> Giờ mỗi lần khởi động
<vubuntor202> máy phải chọn giữa 7 ubuntu đã cài
<vubuntor202> làm sao để xóa bớt 6 cái đi, chỉ để 1 cái thôi, ko phải chọn nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor202: ok
<_Tux_> bác chạy mấy lệnh sau
<vubuntor202> Ok là sao
<_Tux_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<_Tux_> enter 2 phát
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get update
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<_Tux_> sau khi xong thì tính tiếp ạ
<vubuntor202> bạn chờ tôi nhé
<vubuntor202> tôi làm rồi, jo làm sao nữa
<_Tux_> mở Ubuntu-Tweak lên bác ạ
<_Tux_> bác nhấn phím Windows
<vubuntor202> mở ở đâu
<_Tux_> ủa
<_Tux_> mà bác chạy Ubuntu mấy đấy ạ
<vubuntor202> 12.4 thì phải
<_Tux_> dùng Unity hay dùng GNOME3 ạ
<vubuntor202> tôi cài nhiều lần, có lần 10.4
<vubuntor202> jo ko biet minh vào cái nào nữa
<vubuntor202> nghĩa là sao, tôi ko hiểu
<lewtds> _Tux_: bác ý chắc chỉ dùng giao diện Unity gốc thôi
<_Tux_> tốt nhất là nhấn Alt+F2
<_Tux_> rồi gõ ubuntu-tweak
<vubuntor202> có ubuntu tweak rồi
<vubuntor202> bây giờ làm tiếp gi nữa
<vubuntor202> bản ubuntu 12.4, môi trwowngf đồ họa unity 2d
<vubuntor836> xin chào!!! Cho hỏi trong lubuntu mình format hdd là ext thì khi share ra cho 1 máy windows máy này có nhận được bình thường không. Có thể format zfs trong lubuntu được không
<vubuntor202> Bạn Tux còn đấy ko
<lewtds> vubuntor836: win không đọc được ext đâu, có driver cho win nhưng k ổn định lắm, chỉ để readonly là an toàn thôi. Tốt nhất dữ liệu nào chung thì để trên một ổ NTFS. ZFS mình chưa dùng nhưng chắc cài gói zfs-fuse là format được (nó có hệ thống dùng 1 frontend và nhiều backend cho nhiều FS khác nhau)
<lewtds> vubuntor202: bác bật Ubuntu Tweak lên
<lewtds> tìm công cụ Janitor trong giao diện của nó
<lewtds> chọn remove kernel cũ và ấn nút Clean
<vubuntor202> đang dọn dẹp những nhân hệ thống cũ
<vubuntor202> thấy báo, Tuyetj vơi, may da dược làm sach
<lewtds> chú ý không được dọn hết, cần có ít nhất một nhân hệ thống để khởi động
<vubuntor836> cho mình hỏi thêm là cái hdd format ntfs để down torrent 24/24 thì có ổn k
<lewtds> nói chung là được nhưng với torrent gồm 1 file rất lớn hoặc nhiều file nhỏ
<vubuntor202> Bây giờ tôi khởi động lại thử nhé
<lewtds> thì sẽ có vấn đề về performance
<vubuntor202> Bạn chờ nhé đừng out
<lewtds> vubuntor202: từ từ, bác kiểm tra lại đã
<vubuntor202> kiểm tả thế nào
<lewtds> chạy lệnh này "ls /boot | grep vmlinuz"
<vubuntor202> kiểm tra cái gi
<lewtds> nó phải ra ít nhất 1 dòng
<lewtds> thư mục /boot chứa các kernel, file kernel thường bắt đầu bằng vmlinuz
<lewtds> đang kiểm tra xem còn ít nhất 1 kernel để có thể boot
<vubuntor202> nó báo ko có tập tin như vậy
<lewtds> vậy bác gõ sai
<lewtds> /boot
<vubuntor836> vậy h mình muốn chạy torrent 24/24 mà share ra cho win nhận dc thì chắc chỉ còn cách format ntfs hay còn cách nào hay hơn nữa k bn
<lewtds> đó là cách tốt nhất rồi, mình vẫn dùng bình thường, chỉ rất hiếm khi mới gặp vấn đề performance
<lewtds> khi đó bạn sẽ thấy mọi thứ trở nên rất chậm, cpu chiếm ~50%
<vubuntor836> oh cảm ơn nha!!!
<vubuntor202> gõ đúng như bạn nói mà ls/boot |grep vmlinuz
<lewtds> bác thiếu một dấu cách giữa "ls" và "/boot"
<vubuntor202> thông báo kong có thư mục hoawch tập tin như vậy
<lewtds> thôi thế bác mở trình duyệt file ra
<lewtds> di chuyển vào thư mục /boot
<lewtds> tự kiểm tra bằng mắt vậy
<lewtds> nếu không có kernel thì rất mệt
<vubuntor202> bạn làm tớ hoảng đấy
<vubuntor202> À vẫn thấy có 1 dòng vmlinux 3.2.0.35
<vubuntor202> Vậy khởi động lại dc chưa
<lewtds> thế là ổn rồi
<vubuntor202> Tôi khởi động lại nhé
<vubuntor202> Cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều
<_Tux_> vubuntor836: ZFS là xài FreeNAS đó hở
<_Tux_> HDD thì ít
<_Tux_> storage thì hem lớn
<_Tux_> ZFS để tdtt là chính :3
<_Tux_> mà dùng ZFS thì chỉ có xài NFS/Samba
<_Tux_> để share file thôi
<_Tux_> lewtds: ubuntu-tweak nó tự động clean hết kernel mà
<_Tux_> bớt lại cái mới nhất thôi
 * _Tux_ lúc nãy bận làm việc tí
<vubuntor848> Chao Tux, tinh hinh la ko co gi thay doi, no van bat chon 7 Ubuntu như cũ
<vubuntor848> Vậy phải làm sao nữa
<lewtds> lạ nhỉ, vậy là grub nó không tạo lại danh sách kernel à :-?
<vubuntor848> Tôi chả hiểu gi cả
<vubuntor848> chỉ thây  vẫn như cũ thôi
<vubuntor848> Vẫn phải chọn Win, và nhiều Ubuntu 3.2.0.,
<vubuntor848> Format lại  các phân vùng có xóa dc ko nhỉ
<lewtds> bác chạy lệnh này
<lewtds> sudo update-grub
<lewtds> nó sẽ tạo lại danh sách nhân hệ thống khi khởi động
<vubuntor848> Thông báo: found Linux, found Windows, found Ubuntu 10.04, found Ubuntu 12.04, found...
<lewtds> hmm, nó tìm thấy cả 10.04 tức là bác chưa xóa bản cũ đi rồi
<vubuntor848> tôi chỉ để lại 1 dòng mà
<vubuntor848> mà Ubuntu 12.04 cũng có tới mấy dòng kia, lúc thì ở /sda10, lúc thì ở sda9
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ bác dùng wubi
<_Tux_> ...
<lewtds> đó, sda10 và sda9 là các ổ khác nhau
<lewtds> mỗi lần bác lại cài vào một ổ
<lewtds> và không xóa nó đi
<vubuntor848> trước đây có lần cài bằng Wubi, nhưng remove rồi mà
<vubuntor848> Bây giờ format lại /sda9 để xóa bớt đc ko nhỉ
<vubuntor848> trong Tweak báo nhân hệ thống cũ ko có mà
<lewtds> ai hỗ trợ tiếp với, em phải đi học đây
<vubuntor848> Cảm ơn bạn nhé
<lewtds> :D
<vubuntor848> có ai hỗ trợ tôi tiếp ko
<vubuntor085> Có ai hỗ trợ tiếp ko
<vubuntor085> Tôi muốn xóa các bản cài cũ đề không phải  chọn ki khởi độn máy
<vubuntor085> vì khi khởi động cứ phải chon nhiều Ubuntu
<Cua> 5s nó tự vào
<Cua> có phải bắt để bấm đâu mà
<Cua> phải*
<vubuntor085> bản 10.04 ở /sda4, bản 10.4 ở /sda6, bản 10.04 ở /sda8,rồi 12.04 ở /sd4,...
<vubuntor085> ko tự vào dc, nếu ddeertwj động, nó vào bản mình ko muốn
<Cua> xóa hết đi :-\
<Cua> mà gì mà lắm sda thế
<vubuntor085> xóa thế nào
<vubuntor085> từ nãy giờ mọi ng hướng dân mà chưa xóa dc
<vubuntor085> có tới 10sda kia
<Cua> :-/
<Cua> gì lắm vậy
<vubuntor085> thì có biết đâu, mỗi lần cài nó tạo ra vậy mà
<vubuntor085> Bây jo format lai các sda ấy có đc ko nhỉ
<Cua> có
<Cua> gom hết lại 1 cục rồi cài lại
<vubuntor085> làm như thế nào hả bạn
<vubuntor085> bạn nói tỉ mỉ hộ
<Cua> dùng gparted ấy
<vubuntor085> tôi ko rành mà
 * Cua chịu, có mấy khi dùng cái đó
<Cua> bảo chỉ tỉ mỉ chỉ có cách ngồi cạnh thì chỉ được
<Cua> chứ giờ ngồi cài rồi đọc từng bước ra cũng quá tội
<Cua> nhưng chắc trên forum có hướng dẫn cho gparted đấy
<vubuntor085> Tôi ở Hn, bạn ở đâu
<vubuntor085> có giúp dc ko
 * Cua bận nhiều việc lắm, tốt nhất lên forum hỏi, ở đây trả lời nhanh thôi
<Cua> forum có hướng dẫn cụ thể hơn
<vubuntor085> Thank nhé
<vubuntor746> chào e format cái hdd thành ntfs mà n báo lỗi này "a partition cannot have a height of 0 sector"
<vubuntor746> ah dc r e bị lẫn lộn
<vubuntor325> xin hỏi cách auto 1 apllication(transmission) mỗi khi restart trong lubuntu
<_Tux_> bật session manager lên
<_Tux_> nếu có
<_Tux_> add item transmission vô đó
<_Tux_> hoặc copy cái file desktop vào ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<vubuntor325> e không có forder autostart tự tạo ra dc k bác
<_Tux_> thử thì biết
<vubuntor325> không dc bác ơi cái file desktop có phải là cái file shotcurt mình muốn chạy ngoài destop k
<vubuntor325> dc r bác mà n k auto trong user e tạo (add admin sudo đàng hoàng) witch user qua root mới chạy
<_Tux_> vubuntor325: chả liên quan mợ gì
<_Tux_> cái đó nó start trong quyền user thường
<_Tux_> root cái gì mà root
<vubuntor325> login user báo bị lỗi witch qua root thì n tự động hiện transmission lên
<_Tux_> nhảm vãi =)
 * _Tux_ user thường bật transmission ầm ầm
<vubuntor325> user thường thì bật dc nhưng dang nói là cái auto mà. k ngờ hỗ trợ trực tuyến có 2 thằng thất học này. Ng ta nc lịch sự với mình thì cũng nên nc đàng hoàng lại chứ có đâu như lũ khỉ dc ném chuối cho thì mừng rỡ (thấy ng k biết thì nhảm vãi =))) k có dạy à mợ gì mợ m hả
<Cua> haiz
<Cua> auto hay không nó không liên quan đến cái đó, có thể là có sai sót ở đâu đó, còn lý do auto với không auto thì có thể là bạn làm lệch ở một công đoạn nào đấy
<Cua> ví dụ như tạo file đó = root
<Cua> (đã ai thử tạo file = quyền admin trên win rồi dùng user chọt thử chưa?)
<vubuntor325> ok bn nói vậy mình đồng ý mình sẽ từ từ tìm hiểu , bn nói mình ngu cũng dc chứ mình k thích cái kiểu cười đùa ng khác như vậy. Mình k phải thằng khùng thằng ngu nhu nhược mà k nói lại,lần đầu mình thấy thái độ nc k dc mình đã k nói j r
<vubuntor325> g9
<vubuntor659> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi: máy mình cài win 8 song song với ubuntu 12.04. bây giờ win đang bị lỗi, mình đang định refresh lại. nhưng không biết nó có ảnh hưởng gì đến ubuntu k
<vubuntor659> ai biết giúp mình với
<_Tux_> bạn cứ cài Windows xong đi
<_Tux_> sau đó fix grub là được
<vubuntor659> tức là nó sẽ k ảnh hưởng đến ubuntu đúng k bạn
<vubuntor659> fix grub là để khi mình khởi động sẽ hiện lên màn hình boot rồi chọn win hoặc ubuntu đúng k
<vubuntor659> mình mới xài nên còn gà mờ lắm
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor659> cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-02
<vubuntor543> xin cho mình hỏi cách chia ổ active để cài ubuntu ko mất dữ liệu bên windows,mình cài song song mà
<Cua> hmm, chia ra 1 cục tầm 10~20 Gb cho Ubuntu thôi?
<vubuntor543> mình chia bằng acro và phần mềm chia ổ khác,chuyển ext3 rồi.Nhưng đến phần chọn hdd để cài.Sau bước Something else thì thấy báo 1 ổ gộp toàn bộ
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> chụp ảnh cái bảng phân vùng đĩa hiện tại?
<vubuntor543> nó có 3 dòng thế này.Mình cài bằng usb
<vubuntor543> \dev\sda
<vubuntor543> \dev\sdb
<Cua> thế là 1 cục to đùng
<Cua> :-\
<vubuntor543> \dev\sdb 1 fat 16 2003 MB
<Cua> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Cua> rồi copy lại kết quả gửi lên pastebin
<Cua> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor543> là sao bạn
<Cua> bạn vào terminal, gõ lệnh trên, sau đó copy kết quả gửi vào trang kia
<vubuntor543> mình ko hiểu?xử cách gì vậy bạn?
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> nói chung là ubuntu chỉ thấy 1 cục to đùng
<Cua> bạn cài bản bao nhiêu thế?
<vubuntor543> 13.04
<Cua> vậy bạn chia ra mấy ổ tất cả?
<vubuntor543> mình chia 4 ổ,1 đang cài xp.1 ổ mìn chuyển ext3
<vubuntor543> 2 ổ dữ liệu
<Cua> hmm, vậy nói chung ubuntu không nhìn ra ổ của bạn
<Cua> thử bản 12.04 xem
<vubuntor543> ok
<vubuntor543> thank bạn
* Ubunxu changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: a
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<Ubunxu> hmm
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-03
<vubuntor779> cho em hỏi là em vào terminal gõ VI
<vubuntor779> rồi nó hiện lên kiểu như 1 bảng , em nhấn vào dấu x thì nó hiện lên there is still a process running in this terminal . closing  the terminal will kill it. giờ em muốn tắt đi thì làm thế nào ạ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor779: thì cứ tắt nó đi thôi:3
<vubuntor779> :(
<vubuntor779> tắt đi thì không bị kill à ? :(
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> nó kill luôn mà :D
<vubuntor779> :D
<Stanley00> Có chuyện gì rứa?
<vubuntor779> ko ạ
<vubuntor779> em cài eagle trong ubuntu software center nhưng không có nút install mà chỉ có more information . kích vào đó thì " not found ". lần trước em dùng ubuntu 12.04 thì cài được nhưng bản 12.10 lại không cài được là sao ạ ?
<Stanley00> Thế bạn đã chỉnh software source chưa? (add mấy cái restricted ấy). Add xong thì thử cài với command line ấy,
<vubuntor800> hi
<vubuntor800> có ai ở nhà k ?
<vubuntor800> hello
<vubuntor800> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor800> mình đang rất đau đầu vì vga driver cho ubuntu cũng như là cho các distro linux khác
<vubuntor800> mình install : ubuntu, opensuse, fedora, linux mint
<vubuntor800> ....
<vubuntor800> k cái nào mình vừa ý cả
<vubuntor800> mình đang sài laptop dell latitude e6530
<vubuntor800> email của mình là mrkingdom75@gmail.com
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-04
<vubuntor463> xin chào ! BQT trang web ．．． trang giải trí  http://www.suncity168.com/ của chúng em là 1 công ty giải trí lớn nhất nhì ở phillipin , nay vừa mở chi nhánh mới ở việt nam tại sungame188.com  nay chúng em đang tìm đối tác để hợp tác quảng cáo , và sẽ chia 30% tiền hoa hồng mỗi tháng đến các đối tác  ( đối tác không cần phải bỏ vốn đầu tư g
<n0bawk> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-29
<vubuntor513> cac ban oi giup minh cai driver  ubuntu 12.10 cai nha? can gap
<vubuntor513> minh dang gan mang day vao ne
<vubuntor573> cac pro oi giup minh cai driver wifi voi
<vubuntor573> minh phai cam day mang vao moi len mang dc
<vubuntor573> wifi khong nhan
<vubuntor573> co ai biet khong giup minh voi mih dang can gap
<lewtds> vubuntor573: wifi bạn hãng gì?
<lewtds> chạy cái này xem output ra gì nào
<lewtds> lspci | grep -i net
<vubuntor905> co ai giup minh cai driver wifi voi
<vubuntor905> khong ai biet het sao?? minh xai ban 12.10
<lewtds> chạy lspci | grep -i net
<lewtds> oy đưa output ra đây
<vubuntor905> chay xong roi lam gi ha ban
<vubuntor905> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) 85:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10) system@ubuntu:~$
<lewtds> ok card broadcom
<vubuntor905> tiep theo minh lam gi nua
<vubuntor905> <lewtds> alo ban oi phai lam gi nua
 * lewtds k dùng card broadcom
<vubuntor905> vay lam sao
<vubuntor905> bat dau cai driver duoc chua vay ban
<lewtds> chạy thử cái này xem đang dùng driver gì
<lewtds> lsmod | grep brc
<lewtds> cả lsmod | grep b43 nữa
<vubuntor905> b43                   347284  0  mac80211              461161  1 b43 cfg80211              175375  2 b43,mac80211 bcma                   34483  1 b43 ssb                    50087  1 b43 system@ubuntu:~$
<lewtds> bạn paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com oy đưa link ra đây
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor905> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7891957/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor905> minh xai ubuntu 12.10 do ban oi
<lewtds> chạy lệnh này để unload driver b43
<lewtds> sudo modprobe -r b43
<lewtds> oy thá»­ load driver brcm80211
<lewtds> sudo modprobe brcm80211
<lewtds> hoặc sudo modprobe brcmsmac (/me k rõ chính xác tên của nó là gì)
<vubuntor905> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7891985/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<lewtds> thử cái thứ 2 đi
<vubuntor905> sao khong thay chay gi het vay
<lewtds> nếu nó k hiện ra gì tức là load rồi
<vubuntor905> vay tiep la lam gi nua
<lewtds> lsmod | grep brc xem nó có hiện cái brcmsmac đã load rồi k
<vubuntor905> khong thay chay gi het ban oi
<lewtds> check cái nút network xem có vào được wifi k
<vubuntor905> net minh rut day mang ra la khong ket noi dc voi ban
<vubuntor905> nut tren may khong co tat dau
<lewtds> k cần
<lewtds> trên cái tray có một nút hình wifi
<lewtds> ấn vào đấy xem nó có list danh sách các mạng ở xung quanh k
<vubuntor905> no nam o dau vay ban
<lewtds> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S__pOQqa5iI/AAAAAAAAIAM/0_rRcj3Fzqs/s1600/Selection_005.png
<vubuntor905> chua co thay mang xung quanh ban oi
<vubuntor905> alo ban oi
<vubuntor905> lam sao nua ha ban <lewtds>
<vubuntor905> alo
<vubuntor905> dau roi ban
<lewtds> hmm
<lewtds> thử quay về driver b43 cũ xem
<lewtds> http://askubuntu.com/a/38700
<lewtds> bạn làm theo hướng dẫn này
<SuperLuserv2> [ Installing Broadcom Wireless Drivers - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<vubuntor905> lam sao
<lewtds> nó giải thích từng bước thế còn gì?
<vubuntor905> uh
<lewtds> nếu k được nữa thì thử tải iso của 14.04 ghi ra USB chạy thử
<lewtds> nếu nó nhận luôn thì được
<lewtds> còn k thì về win đi
<vubuntor905> ve win nao ha ban
<lewtds> @@
<vubuntor905> luc truoc minh cai dc nhung lau qua khong nho cai gi het
<lewtds> Win 7, Win 8
<vubuntor905> sao minh  vao   system khong thay admintrasion
<vubuntor905> system setting khong thay admintrasion
<lewtds> hướng dẫn nào bảo vào đấy?
<vubuntor936> sao mình chỉnh IP Static cho ubuntu server cái vô k đc mạng luôn
<vubuntor936> có ai hok
<vubuntor936> fúck
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-30
<vubuntor009> co ai biet cai driver wifi ubuntu 12.10 khong giup minh voi
<vubuntor009> minh dang can gap
<vubuntor009> thank truoc cac pro nha
<vubuntor009> giup minh voi cac ban oi
<vubuntor009> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor009> giup minh voi
<vubuntor009> khong co ai online sao
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-31
<vubuntor311> cac pro oi cho minh xin duong link tai ubuntu 14 nha
<favadi> vubuntor311, lên trang chủ
<vubuntor311> minh tai ve ma cai sao no phai download cai gi do
<vubuntor311> cai cham ma lau lam
<vubuntor311> ban gui cho minh xin duong link nha
<favadi> vubuntor311, http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<favadi> nói chung lên trang chủ không biết download ở đâu thì không xài được ubuntu đâu
<vubuntor311> thank ban nhieu nha
<vubuntor311> may hp 6530s minh cai khong nhan driver wifi
<Stanley00> đầu tiên, bạn có thể gõ tiếng việt không?
<redlotus> nope :v
<vubuntor311> máy mình là máy hp 6530s hôm bửa minh cài ubuntu 12 cài xong nó không nhận driver wifi
<vubuntor311> phiên bản 14 này có nhận hết driver wifi không hả bạn?
<redlotus> 12 cũ quá rồi, đề nghị xài 14.04
<redlotus> hên xui
<redlotus> có thể nhận có thể không
<vubuntor311> hihi
<redlotus> chạy lệnh này xem lspci | grep Net
<vubuntor311> nếu không nhận mình cài driver wifi bằng cách nào
<vubuntor311> vậy là cấm dây mạng vào hả bạn
<redlotus> hiếm khi mà không nhận, chạy lệnh kia xem
<redlotus> không nhận thì... xài windoze cho lành =]]
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-01
<shinus9288> mấy anh chị ơi cho e hỏi sử dụng cái bộ gõ ibus-unikey nó hay hiện ra cái hình cài đặt khi chuẩn bị gõ có cách nào tắt nó không
<lewtds> shinus9288: bật ibus-setup, ở cái dòng show property panel
<lewtds> chọn do not show
<lewtds> lỗi của ibus ý mà, fix oy nhưng chưa vào repo
<shinus9288> ok thank's
<shinus9288> troi bam sao mat tieu luon bo go roi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-02
<vubuntor396> e vừa cài đặt Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. E gặp lỗi về Sound. Nếu nghe bằng loa ngoài thì không sao nhưng khi ghim tai nghe vào thì lại mất âm thanh. E đã tắt cả auto-mute trong alsamixer nhưng vẫn gặp lỗi đó. Các anh có thể giúp em được không?
<vubuntor396> có ai giúp đc giùm e không ạ
<n0bawk> cái này
<n0bawk> bạn vào phần sound chỉnh lại thôi
<vubuntor396> chỉnh chỗ nào vậy a ?
<vubuntor396> do e đã thử search và xử lí bằng nhìu cách nhưng vẫn k đc
<n0bawk> alamixer
<n0bawk> chỉnh cái headphone lên
<n0bawk> 1 cái nữa là phải chỉnh cả thằng pulseaudio
<vubuntor396> alsa thì e cho max hết rồi nhưng cái pulse thì chỉnh j a? do pulse trước e cũng thử chỉnh cả nhưng vẫn k đc
<vubuntor396> âm thanh vẫn chạy nhưng k có tiếng thui
<vubuntor396> đã từng thử gỡ cài lại pulse nhưng vẫn k đc
<vubuntor771> mình có 1 usb  4g.với dung lượng vậy có đủ để cài ubuntu trên đó ko ạ..mang đi mạng lại cho nó cơ đọng.ở nhà chỉ có máy bàn ko có laptop ạ
<CuaUon> đủ
<vubuntor771> nếu muốn cài them 1 số app cơ bản kiểu như ofice linh tinh j đó cũng ok chứ ạ
<CuaUon> uhm
<CuaUon> đủ
<vubuntor811> bạn ơi mình thấy trên trang chủ ubuntu thấy bản mới nhất là 14.04.1 nhưng mình lên trang chủ hãng laptop của mình thì thấy mới hỗ trợ driver mới có 12.04 ..jo mình phải chờ hãng laptop họ cập nhật thì mình mới dùng đc bản 14 hả bạn  hay sao ạ
<vubuntor833> alo co ai ko a
<vubuntor833> bạn ơi mình thấy trên trang chủ ubuntu thấy bản mới nhất là 14.04.1 nhưng mình lên trang chủ hãng laptop của mình thì thấy mới hỗ trợ driver mới có 12.04 ..jo mình phải chờ hãng laptop họ cập nhật thì mình mới dùng đc bản 14 hả bạn hay sao ạ
<huyphan> có ai không làm ơn cho hỏi
<CuaUon> ko
<vubuntor833> CuaUon oi minh ko dung dc ban 14 ha ban hay sao a
<CuaUon> cứ dùng bt thôi
<huyphan> mình mới chuyển qua dùng ubuntu, vừa cài xong, bây giờ muốn xào mấy cái driver thì phải làm sao ợ ?
<huyphan> lạ lẫm quá không biết mần ra mô
<CuaUon> bạn có biết được chính xác là driver nào chưa hoạt động hay tính năng nào chưa có không?
<huyphan> mình chưa biết kiểm tra driver như thế nào
<huyphan> bác nhính tí thời gian hỗ trợ với
<CuaUon> bạn cứ dùng, nếu thấy chức năng gì chưa hoạt động thì báo, ví dụ coi film không được, vào wifi không được
<huyphan> đây còn là thói quen từ bên win, cứ cài xong thì cài driver, giờ mình cài xong rồi mò được vào tới đây, nhờ bác giúp phần kiểm tra driver như thế nào ợ
<CuaUon> driver chỉ để cho máy hoạt động tốt
<CuaUon> nếu bạn không thấy có vấn đề gì thì cứ dùng
<CuaUon> không cần thiết phải kiểm tra
<huyphan> thế không cài driver thì không ảnh hưởng gì như bên win hở bác ? mính thấy nó nặng nặng thế nào ấy
<CuaUon> không
<CuaUon> bạn cứ sử dụng cho các tác vụ bình thường hay dùng
<huyphan> vậy cám ơn bác
<CuaUon> uhm
<_Tux_> Cụ Á Uôn
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor078> bajn oi sao to cai ban ubuntu 14 tren usb.khi boot usb thi no ko vao nhi.cu hien 1 man hinh den
<CuaUon> vậy có thể là cài chưa thành công
<_Tux_> CuaUon: cài vào USB nhá
<vubuntor078> to dung Universal USB Installer  ban moi nhat down tren trang chu.bo cai ubuntu cung down tren trang chu.qua trinh cai dat va down ko thay hien loii lam j ca.
 * _Tux_ tớ không biết gì hết
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-27
<wint> chào mọi người
<wint> mình cài xong cái Unetbootin trên ubuntu 14.xx nhưng k biết cách chạy nó. ai có thể hướng dẫn mình chút k
<MrTuxHdb> wint: chmod +x
<MrTuxHdb> rồi sudo
<wint> sudo chmod +x
<wint> nhưng cái bằng terminal
<wint> cài bằng lệnh nên mình k biết chạy nó kiểu gì
<MrTuxHdb> nhấn windows
<MrTuxHdb> gõ unetbootin
<MrTuxHdb> còn nếu tải file về thì mới chmod +x thủ công
<wint> cảm ơn bác
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-28
<Raven97> alo
<Raven97> có thím nào ở đây ko
<Raven97> mình gặp 1 vấn đề kì lạ
<Raven97> ko hiểu sao chuột của mình cứ click đơn khoảng 10 lần lại có 3 4 lần doule click
<Raven97> :/
<Raven97> nhiều lúc gặp liên tục
<Raven97> nghĩ chuột hư thay chuột mới thì vẫn bị
<Raven97> nghĩ là do setting vào chỉnh mục double click về min vẫn bị T.T
<CoconutCrab> funny er
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Raven97> bác cứ tưởng tượng ntn
<Raven97> thấy fb báo có notif
<Raven97> click 1 phát
<Raven97> ko thấy gì hết
 * CoconutCrab chưa gặp bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> thử cắm vào cổng khác xem
<Raven97> click 2 cái nữa vẫn ko thấy gì @.@
<CoconutCrab> cái đó nó quá đơn giarn để mà bug
<Raven97> thì mình cũng nghĩ là lỗi hardware
<Raven97> nên thay em chuột mới mà vẫn bị
<Raven97> @.@
<Raven97> chỉ có con chuột ko dây là ko bị
<Raven97> còn chuột dây là bị hết
<Raven97> chả có nhẽ vì chuột dây di qua di lại nó kéo cái port nhể
<CoconutCrab> cái đó ko liên quan lắm
<Raven97> nói chung là trường hợp này lạ
<Raven97> @.@
<Raven97> này nữa nè
<Raven97> mới gặp tức thì
<Raven97> http://pik.vn/201567124a10-a820-443f-9e43-89125110d462.png
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-29
<hello> #android-dev
<stk> uh huh
<vubuntor408> hi
<vubuntor408> minh la newbie, co the giup minh dc ko
<vubuntor408> chi la minh moi cai ubuntu, nhung firefox lai ko vao facebook dc, bao la sever not found, giup minh voi
<wint> MrTuxHdb
<wint> ban co day k
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<wint> mình đang tập sử dụng linux
<wint> muốn cài song song win7
<wint> mà thấy các sơ đồ cùng hướng dẫn phân vùng bằng fdisk đều k ổn
<wint> bạn có hướng dẫn gì cho người mới như mình nếu muốn cài song song 2 cái không ?
<MrTuxHdb> wint: dùng GParted mà phân vùng
<MrTuxHdb> dùng fdisk làm gì
<wint> phân vùng xong mình sẽ cài lại được win rồi mới tính đến chuyện cài song song linux ?
<wint> hay giờ mình phân vùng lại rồi cài thẳng win luôn linux vẫn sẽ giữ nguyên được ?
<MrTuxHdb> có windows rồi thì cứ cài linux lên thôi
<MrTuxHdb> có gì đâu
<wint> mình hôm trước không biết. back up dữ liệu xong bỏ hết cả cài mỗi linux
<wint> nên hôm nay mới hỏi có cách nào cài win từ linux hay k
<MrTuxHdb> không
<wint> hiện tại chỉ thấy có duy nhất cài song song win và linux
<wint> nhưng win cài trước
<wint> cảm ơn mrtuxhdb
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-01
<vubuntor313> cho    em   hoi
<MrTuxHdb> hỏi han gì?
<vubuntor313> em moi cai    urbuntu       tieng anh va   muon chuyen ve tieng viet     em kchuyen ve    it  nen chua ro the   nao
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor329: vào Language Support mà chuyển
 * JinxedCrab vo ve
<vubuntor321> làm sao để làm mất mấy ô trống trên thanh dọc của ubuntu vậy
<JinxedCrab> ô trống trông thế nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor321> nó hiện ra là "Thả để thêm ứng dụng" mà lại k có gì
<JinxedCrab> bạn cho mình screenshot được không?
<vubuntor321> có thể kéo nó đi như các icon khác o.O
<vubuntor321> làm sao chụp được vậy ?
<JinxedCrab> bấm phím printscreen ấy
<vubuntor321> đăng?
<JinxedCrab> rồi up lên imgur.com, sau đó paste link vào đây
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<MrTuxHdb> bot chết cmnr
<vubuntor321> wait
<vubuntor321> http://imgur.com/jnS79gA
<SuperLuserv3> [ Imgur ] - imgur.com
<JinxedCrab> sao nấm mốc vậy
<JinxedCrab> hmm
<JinxedCrab> cái cục đấy nó cứ trơ trơ thế?
<JinxedCrab> kéo nó xuống dưới cùng được không?
<vubuntor321> có
<JinxedCrab> à
<JinxedCrab> thế thì cứ kéo nó xuống dưới cùng
<JinxedCrab> rồi kệ nó đấy thối
<JinxedCrab> thôi*
<JinxedCrab> kiểu như nó là vùng trống chưa có gì ấy mà
<JinxedCrab> hoặc thích thì kéo cái khác vào cho nó đầy thanh đi
<vubuntor321> kéo tràn rồi mà nó vẫn còn
<JinxedCrab> thôi kệ nó đi
<JinxedCrab> :3
<vubuntor415> làm sao cài đặt file tar.xz
<JinxedCrab> bạn định cài chương trình gì vậy?
<vubuntor415> python
<JinxedCrab> mặc định ubuntu có sẵn python rồi còn gì
<vubuntor415> mà chắc k có bản 3.4.3
<JinxedCrab> có python 3
<vubuntor415> mà làm sao dùng python
<JinxedCrab> vào terminal
<JinxedCrab> gõ python3 --version
<JinxedCrab> xem nó ra bản mấy
<vubuntor415> 3.4.0
<MrTuxHdb> 3.4.3
<JinxedCrab> thế là dùng được rồi còn gì
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor415: xài ubuntu cũ rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor415> nhưng làm sao cài được
<JinxedCrab> vubuntor415: nó có sẵn rồi
<JinxedCrab> không cần cài nữa
<vubuntor415> hỏi biết cài cái khác :3
<JinxedCrab> cần cài gì
<JinxedCrab> bạn vào cái Ubuntu App Store
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor415: không có cách nào cài chung cả đâu
<MrTuxHdb> src mỗi thằng 1 phách
<JinxedCrab> hay Ubuntu Application Center gì đấy
<MrTuxHdb> rtfm
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu Software Center
<MrTuxHdb> JinxedCrab: éo xài Ubuntu cũng support
 * MrTuxHdb chê bôi JinxedCrab 
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<JinxedCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-02
<vubuntor626> cai  len win 7 restart khong len al sao ak
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-04
<vubuntor191> hello
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor191: hê nô
<vubuntor191> cho mình hỏi trên ubuntu có cách nào lưu lại toàn bộ dữ liệu như ghost bên win ko
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor191: dùng cái gì zilla ấy
<MrTuxHdb> clonezilla
<MrTuxHdb> hí hí
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-05
<gtkminh> xin chào
<gtkminh> có ai ở đây không ?
<gtkminh> hello
<gtkminh> có ai ở đây không ?
<MrTuxHdb> có thì sao mà không có thì sao
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-06
<vubuntor716> chào mn :)
<CoconutCrab> mọi người chào
<vubuntor716> -_-
<vubuntor716> sao e cài chrome ko chạy dc nhỉ
<vubuntor716> nó chạy trong Task Manager mà ko hiện chrome lên màn hình
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài như thế nào?
<MrTuxHdb> Task Manager là cái gì nhể
<vubuntor716> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor716> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<vubuntor716> như thế ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn chụp ảnh màn hình cái task manager ròi up ảnh lên imgur.com được không?
<vubuntor716> ok
<vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2ak4q
<vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2ak91
<vubuntor716> Chạy được firefox mà nó hay bị tắt lắm ^_^ . a cài trên ubuntu 16
<vubuntor716> còn chrome thì mở ko lên dc
<vubuntor716> :P
<vubuntor716> -_-
<vubuntor716> help me :D
<CoconutC1ab> bạn post lại link ảnh được không?
<vubuntor716>  http://prntscr.com/c2ak4q [05:09] <vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2ak91
<vubuntor716> ^_^
<CoconutC1ab> bạn vào terminal
<CoconutC1ab> killall -9 chromium-browser
<vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2amxe
<vubuntor716> e cài thấy 2 cái . 1 chrome 1 chromium :P
<CoconutC1ab> bạn xóa chromium đi
<CoconutC1ab> chạy 1 cái thôi
<vubuntor716> xóa ntn ad nhỉ :)
<CoconutC1ab> apt remove chromium-browser
<vubuntor716> e xóa chromium r . Kill hết chrome đang chạy . nhưng mở nó vẫn ko lên a :P
<vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2aoq5
<CoconutC1ab> bạn gõ chrome<tab> trong terminal
<CoconutC1ab> xem nó có báo lỗi gì không
<vubuntor716> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<vubuntor716> lỗi đó ad ah
<vubuntor716> :)
<CoconutC1ab> nguyên văn câu lệnh và báo lỗi/
<vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2apfl
<vubuntor716> root@sever:~# chrome<tab> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' root@sever:~#
<CoconutC1ab> à
<vubuntor716> ^_^
<CoconutC1ab> tab kia là bấm nút tab ấy
<vubuntor716> ah
<vubuntor716> :P
<vubuntor716> có dc đâu ad :D
<vubuntor716> http://prntscr.com/c2aq01
<CoconutC1ab> google-chrome xem
<CoconutC1ab> term trong máy ảo cơ
<CoconutC1ab> không phải putty từ ngoài vào
<vubuntor716> ah . lam sao mở trong đó ad nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> root?
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<CoconutC1ab> tìm tìm cái terminal nào thôi
<CoconutC1ab> bạn chạy trong máy ảo thì mình không chắc chrome nó sẽ chạy đâu
<CoconutC1ab> có thể nó sẽ cần một số tính năng như 3D accel
<CoconutC1ab> trong máy ảo không có
<vubuntor716> e chay o vps ubuntu
<vubuntor716> :P
<vubuntor716> 16 ak ad
<vubuntor716> -_-
<vubuntor716> ad có cách nào fix firefox tự động tắt ko
<CoconutC1ab> VPS tihf không chạy được
<vubuntor716> hay crash
<vubuntor716> tks ad hỗ trợ . ad có cách nào fix firefox trong vps ubuntu hay tự tắt ko ( crash )
